#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  قدرات مصر في الدفاع عن نفسها – تحليل من 1973 إلى 2004

## الصاعق

*قدرات مصر في الدفاع عن نفسها – تحليل من 1973 إلى 2004*
يدعي البعض أن الجيش المصري بمقدوره تحرير فلسطين حيث أننا أكثر عدداً من الإسرائيليين ويتملك الشباب الحماس الهادر في المظاهرات التي طالبت بالحرب مراراً.  وبالمقابل يعتقد البعض أن فارق القوة العسكرية بين مصر وإسرائيل هائل وإ، إسرائيل قادرة على غزو مصر في أي وقت تشاء . ويعتقد البعض أن مصر في 1973 كانت قواتها بالنسبة للقوة الإسرائيلية أفضل وضعاً من الآن  أي هذه الآراء على حق؟ وما هي الحقيقة 

سيكون هذا موضع تحليل مفصل إن شاء الله لقدرات مصر والتهديدات الموجهة لها وتطور ميزان القوى ما بين 1973 إلى الآن. 

الصاعق

----------


## الصعيدي

الله ينور يا أستاذ أحمد
أنا فعلاً محتاج أعرف شوية عن الموضوع ده
لإني تقريبا ما بقراش فيه كتير
شد حيلك

الصعيدي

----------


## الصاعق

الوضع في عام 1973

بانتهاء حرب يونيو باحتلال إسرائيل لشبه جزيرة سيناء فقد الجيش المصري 85% من معداته وحوالي 10.000 شهيد.

خسرت مصر أيضاً 85% من قوة المقاتلات و100% من القاذفات الثقيلة . والجدير بالذكر أن خسائر الجيش المصري قبل قرار الانسحاب من سيناء كانت حوالي 1000 شهيد فقط وباقي الخسائر حدثت أثناء الانسحاب.

أوضحت هذه الحرب التأثير الساحق للقوات الجوية على القوات البرية غير المحمية حيث تم تدمير أغلب معدات الجيش المصري بواسطة طائرات الميراج الإسرائيلية.

وقد بداء الاتحاد السوفيتي السابق باستعاضة خسائر مصر في القوات الجوية والبرية فوراً. إلا أن رؤية الاتحاد السوفياتي أن الجيش المصري يفتقد للكفأة القتالية أثرت جداً على ميكانيكية التسليح التي اتبعها . حيث أمد مصر بما يسمى بالأسلحة الدفاعية .

مقارنة للإمكانيات القتالية للقوات المتقابلة على ضفاف القناة .

القوات الجوية 

مصر

التسليح الرئيسي طائرات الميج -21 والسوخوي-7

الإمكانيات 

طائرة الميج -21 – طائرة القتال الجوي الرئيسية بالجيش المصري

تم تصميمها بالأساس لاعتراض القاذفات الاستراتيجية الأمريكية الضخمة الحجم . وقد روعي في تصميمها أن هذه الاشتباكات ستتم على ارتفاعات عالية وسرعات عالية . وبسبب جناحها المكون على شكل دلتا افتقرت هذه الطائرة إلى المناورة على الارتفاعات المنخفضة والسرعات البطيئة . ومدى هذه الطائرة لا يتجاوز 400 كيلومتر مما يعني عجزها من الوصول إللى الأراضي الإسرائيلية ويحدد دورها كطائرة دفاع جوي بالأساس.

والطائرات المسلمة إلى مصر من هذا الطراز كان تسليحها عبارة عن 2 صاروخ جو – جو من طراز أتول – موجه بالحرارة . ومدى هذا الصاروخ 3 كيلومترات . وهذا الصاروخ اثبت فشله التام في معارك 1967 والاستنزاف حيث تم إطلاق العشرات منه من أوضاع نموذجيه وفشل أغلبها في تتبع أو إصابة الطائرات المعادية . بل وحتى في حالة الإصابه المباشرة غالباً ما تتمكن الطائره المعاديه من مواصلة الطيران نظراً لصغر حجم الرأس المتفجر للصاروخ. وافتقدت طائرات الميج المصرية للمدافع الرشاشة مما يعني أنها بعد أن تطلق صواريخها الغير فعالة تصبح مجرد هدفاً طائراً.

وقد أدار الإسرائيليون جميع الاشتباكات الجوية طوال حرب الاستنزاف على مستوى طيران منخفض وبسرعات بطيئة مما أدى إلى تمكنهم من أسقاط أعداد كبيرة من الطائرات المصرية المتخلفة تكنولوجياً بثلاثة أجيال على الأقل. وافتقرت الطائرات المصرية إلى أي وسيلة للحماية من الصواريخ الحرارية أو الموجهة بالرادار وكذلك لم يدعمها الروس بأي وسيلة إنذار تحذر من أن الطائرة هدفاً لصاروخ مما نتج عنه كون الطائرات المصرية أهدافاً سهلة للغاية للإسرائيلين.

طائرة السوخوي-7 القاذفة الأساسية للقوات الجوية المصرية 

اشتركت طائرة السوخوي مع الميج في كل العيوب ما عدا قدرتها على الطيران المنخفض. ولكن بالقابل فهي تقريباً عديمة القدرة على المناورة ولا تستطيع حماية نفسها ضد طائرات العدو مما جعلها هي الأخرى هدفاً نموذجياً للطيارين الإسرائيلين.

وفي التعليق القادم إن شاء الله أورد خصائص الطائرات الإسرائيلية 

أرق تحياتي

الصاعق

----------


## الصعيدي

أشكرك أخي أحمد على هذا الموضوع الرائع

وأحسب أنك بهذا الطرح قد قدمت فعلاً موضوعاً قيماً يفيد كل المهتمين بحال بلدنا الحبيب وواقعه ومستقبله

وأرجو الاستمرار في عرض الجديد في هذا المجال .. إذا أمكن

 ::   ::   ::  

أخوك الصعيدي

----------


## اشرف فرج

شكرا لك علي هزا المعلومات القيمه ولكن المهم احنا الان نقدر نحارب والا   لا ؟

----------


## الصاعق

الأخ العزيز أشرف
إ، شاء الله هتعرف بالظبط أحنا واقفين فين في نه9اية الموضوع وهدفي من أن أعرضه بهذا التساسل هو عرض تطور الإمكانيات في مواجهة التهديدات
شكراً لمرورك على الموضوع 
الصاعق

----------


## atefhelal

*أخى الفاضل الأستاذ أحمد سيد
الموضوع الذى طرحته يهم كل إنسان مصرى وعربى لاشك فى ذلك .. ومن هذا المنطلق جعلتنى أتحمس للمرور به والإطلاع عليه .. أحوال الجيش المصرى فى حرب الإستنزاف وحرب أكتوبر أعلم عنها الكثير من خلال موقعى على الجبهة لمدة سبعة سنوات متصلة ومن خلال طبيعة مهامى فى ذلك الوقت .. بعد ذلك كانت هناك بعض محاولات منى كمصرى يحب بلده كلهالاتزيد عن بعض استنتاجات ، وكانت تلك الإستنتاجات تقلقنى بالنسبة إلى قدرة اسرائيل لإكتساح سيناء فى أى وقت تشاء .. وطبعا من الممكن استنتاج قدرة تسليح الجيش المصرى من مصادر تسليحه المحكومة بكثير من الرقابةالأمريكية ، وتقييمها بصفة عامة بالنسبة إلى قدرة تسليح الجيش الإسرائيلى والضمان الأمريكى لها بالنفوق الدائم على تسليح كل القوات فى كل الدول العربية .. فهل هذا هو كل شيئ .. لاأعلم 
ويبقى سؤال لنا أن نسأله لك ليكون موضوعك بعيدا عن الإستنتاجات والتخمينات ، والسؤال هو : ماهى مصادرك ، وإن كان هناك مصادر فمن حق القراء أن يعرفوها ، ومن حق المصادر نفسها أن يتم حفظ حقها فى النشر ..
ولك خالص تحياتى 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..*

----------


## على درويش

*أخى الكريم أحمد
اكتشفت ان الكثيرين ما زالوا يهتمون بهذه الامور التى تخص القوة العسكرية المصرية وخاصة ان الناس لا تثق فى السلام المزعوم ويعلمون تماما أنه ليس هناك عهودا لليهود
شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة 
اخوك على*

----------


## الصاعق

السيد الأستاذ / عاطف هلال
أشكرك كثيراً على اهتمامك وهدفي هو أن أوضح مقارنة بين الفارق في القوة بين مصر وأي تهديد لها عام 1973 والأن لنرى هل نحن في موقف أفضل أم أقل
والحقيقة لقد قرأت مراجع كثيرة جداً عن الموضوع وما أذكره هنا هو ما اتفق عليه الجميع ولكن من المراجع الأساسية التي يمكن القول أني اعتمدت عليها ما يلي:
1- موقع www.moqatel.com
هذا الموقع صاحبه هو الأمير خالد بن سلطان قائد القوات المشتركة في حرب الخليج 1991 وقد قام بجهد كبير ليعرض وجهات النظر المصرية والإسرائيلية والسورية في تحليل حرب 48 - 56 - 67 - 73 كما يحوي بعض الدراسات المفصلة عن الدفاع الجوي المصري اطلع عليها بحكم قدرته على قرأة مراجع كليات الأركان عندنا 
2- كتاب الفريق سعد الدين الشاذلي ( يمكن قرأة الكتاب من موقه www.el-shazly.com)
3- كتاب مذكرات المشير الجمسي وارشح للجميع قرأته لموضوعيته.
4- وثائق حرب أكتوبر لموسى صبري
5- رحلة الساق المعلقة للعميد البطل عادل يسري
5- زلزال في أكتوبر ( كتاب إسرائيلي )
6- موقع مكتبة البنتاجون البنتاجون ( يمكن الحصول على تحليلات مفصلة عن كل الحروب في العالم ولكن يعيبها الإجمال وغياب التفاصيل).
6- موقع القوات الجوية الإسرائيلية 
7- موقع القوات المسلحة المصرية 
بالنسبة للمعلومات التفصيلية عن الطائرات فيمكن زيارة موقع f16.net وموقع شركة داسو الفرنسية المنتجة للميراج وكذلك موقع mig-21.com 
8- www.acig.org تجمع يضم مجموعةمن المؤرخين العسكريين والطيارين السابقين وحتى الهواة يضم كم غزير من المعلومات الفنية عن الحرب الجوية والطائرات 
9- موقع الكنسيت الإسرائيلي
10- بالنسبة لأخر أخبار صفقات التسليح يمكن زيارة موقع الشرق الأوسط الإخباري http://www.menewsline.com/index.html
11- موقع أخبار مصر اليومية (يتضمن جزء ممتاز عن حرب أكتوبر ) http://www.egyptdailynews.com/

في حالة رغبة أي من ألأخوة في معرفة تفاصيل عن أي معلومة فسوف أرشح له عدداً مرضياً من المواقع ( اغلبها للأسف بالإنجليزية ) 

لكن بشكل عام فأن ما أكتبه غير منقول بل أني أحاول أن أجتهد في إعداد مقال بناء على المعومات المؤكده والتي اجمعت عليها جميع المراجع وفي حالة ذكرت ما هو رأي خاص سأذكر ذلك وهذا سيأتي فقط في نهاية الموضوع إن شاء الله بتناول الفترة الحالية 


أرق تحياتي للجميع 
الصاعق

----------


## atefhelal

أخى الفاضل أحمد سيد 
أنا لم أقل أن موضوعك منقول .. ولكنى طلبت ذكر مصادر المعلومات لكى يستفيد القارئ وتكون مشاركته معك إيجابية ، وها أنت تذكر مصادر معلوماتك ، وهذا أسعدنى على المستوى الشخصى لأنك ساعدتنى وسهلت على الرجوع لها لإشباع اهتماماتى فى هذا المجال ، كما أطمع أيضا فى ذكر المواقع المحررة باللغة الإنجليزية ..

ويسعدنى أن تستمر فى إثرائنا بتلك المعلومات ، وأن نسمع رأيك أخيرا ..

وأكرر شكرى لك ياأخى

----------


## الصاعق

أخي الحبيب / عاطف هلال
أنا مستوعب أنك لم تقل أن الموضع منقول أنا بس حبيت أوضح أني لما أقتبس أو أقول رأي شخصي فسوف ألتزم بذلك للأمانه لإن شاء الله وأسمح لي أن أرشح لك موقع المقاتل لما يحتويه من صورة بانوراميه ومعلومات غزيرة تحوي وجهات نظر كل الأطراف

وبالنسبه للإنجليزية أسمح لي أن أرشح موقع www.acig.com 

جوزيت خيراً وشكراً لاهتمامك
الصاعق

----------


## عمرو اسماعيل

تحية لك يا أحمد سيد العزيز فهكذا يكون البحث وهكذا يكون الباحث خصوصا عند كتابة شيء به معلومات تحتاج توثيق وشكرا لاستاذنا عاطف هلال في تذكيرك بكتابة مصادر مزضوعك فزاد من ثراء موضوعك
تحية لك يابني علي ثقافتك وحسن حوارك

----------


## الصاعق

القوات الجوية الإسرائيلية

الميراج -3 ، 5 طائرة القتال الجوي الرئيسية للجيش الإسرائيلي

مثل طائرة الميج-21 تتمتع طائرة الميراج بنفس بنية الذيل على شكل دلتا. مع فارق أن جناح طائرة الميراج الكبير الحجم ومحركها القوي يعوضانها في الارتفاعات المنخفضة عن المشاكل التي تتعرض لها الميج.

وهذه الطائرة الفرنسية الصنع تتميز بمدى عملها الكبير حيث تمكنت باستخدام خزانات الوقد الإضافية عام 1967 من بلوغ كافة المطارات المصرية إنطلاقاً من إسرائيل ( قارن بالميج والتي يبلغ أقصى مدى لها 400كم فقط ). وبعد احتلال سيناء كان يمكن لطائرات الميراج أن تضرب في مرسى مطروح أو الصعيد وتعود إلى قواعدها ويتضمن هذا الاشتباك الجوي أيضاً. في حين ينفذ وقود الميج وهي تقاتل فوق قواعدنا الجوية . ويمكن الجناح الكبير لطائرات الميراج استخدامه كفرامل هوائية مما يحسن إلى حد بعيد قدراتها على المناورة وخفض السرعة المفاجئ. ويعد تسليح الطائرة الأساسي هما صاروخين من طراز ماجيك المتتبع للحرارة والذي يتفوق بشكل ساحق على صاروخ أتول المزوده به الطائرات المصرية. علاوة على مدفعين من عيار 30 مم . وقد زود الروس مصر قبل حرب اكتوبر بسربين من طائرات الميج  (حوالي 40 طائرة ) مسلحين بالرشاشات وهذين السربين هما الذين سجلوا أغلب الإصابات القاتلة في القتال الجوي لمصلحة مصر وفي أغلب الحالات بالرشاشات فقط . بينما اعتمد الإسرائيليون على الصواريخ الأبعد مدى والأقوى تأثيراً.وطائرة الميراج كباقي الطائرات الإسرائيلية كانت مزودة بأجهزة حرب إليكترونية وإعاقة متقدمة ووسائل حماية من صواريخ الجو . ويبلغ حمولتها ضعف الطائرات المصرية . ويعزى إلى الميراج أغلب الإصابات القاتله ضد الطائرات المصرية خلال حرب الاستنزاف وحرب أكتوبر.



طائرة الفانتوم f-4  متعددة المهام

شكلت طائرة الفانتوم نقله نوعية هائلة بالنسبه للفارق التكنولوجي بين مصر وإسرائيل نظراً لقدراتها المميزة على القصف الأرضي وإخماد الدفاع الجوي والقنابل الموجهة تلفزيونياً وغيرها من الأسلحة المتقدمة .

وتستطيع هذه الطائرة الجبارة أن تحمل 4 أطنان من القنابل والصواريخ بإضافة إلى الوقود يدعمها في ذلك محركين نفاثين قويين. وتمتلك الطائرة قدرة كبيرة كذلك في القتال الجوي حيث تحمل نوعين من الصواريخ الأول هو سبارو الموجه بالرادار والذي يصنف ضمن أسلحة ما وراء الأفق حيث يمكن أن يتم إطلاقه وإصابة الطائرة الهدف من خارج مدى الرؤيه ومداه الأقصى يصل إلأى 50 كيلومتر ومدى العمليات 20 كيلومتر. ورغم أن دقت هذا الصاروخ ليست عالية إلا أنه استخدم لتفريق التشكيلات المصرية وتوفير وضع نموذجي للطائرات الإسرائيلية في بداية الاشتباك.

النوع الثاني هو الصاروخ الحراري سايد ويندر والذي يبلغ مداه 9 كيلومترات كاملة ( مدى الصواريخ المصرية 3.5 كم). وتسلح الطائرة كذلك بثلاث مدافع رشاشه من عيار 30مم.

وتتمتع الفانتوم بقدرة غير عادية على الطيران المنخفض مما يجنبها الكشف الراداري وقد تمكنت بسبب هذه الخاصية من تدمير الدفاع الجوي المصري في بداية حرب الاستنزاف قبل أن يتم إدخال نظم التعامل مع الطيران المنخفض.



خلاصة ميزان القوى الجوية 

لا يوجد مقارنة إطلاقاً بين القوة الجوية المصرية والإسرائيلية في حرب 1973 وقد كان هذا العامل هو احد عاملين فاصلين في وضح خطة محدودة الأهداف في حرب أكتوبر تتضمن تكاتف القوات الجوية والدفاع الجوي لتوفير مظلة حماية محدودة للقوات تعمل فيها . والعامل الثاني هو عدم قدرة القوات البرية على الحركة والمناورة .

ابتكر الطيارون المصريون أسلوب الهجوم الغاطس لحل مشكلة عدم قدرة طائراتهم على الاشتباك المنخفض وقد دهش الخبراء العالميون من قدرة الطيارون المصريون على إسقاط الفانتوم حيث أنه نظرياً من المفترض ألا يتمكن الطيار المصري من إسقاطها لفارق الإمكانيات الشاسع.

أيضاً تم التخطيط لحرب اكتوبر جوياً بحيث تتم المناورة بالطائرات بهدف توفير الفرصة لطائرتنا للقصف الأرضي بدون اشتباك جوي مع العدو على أن يتم الاشتباك فقط في نطاق صواريخ الدفاع الجوي.

أمثله تؤكد سلامة هذه الاستراتيجية 

بالنسبة للقوات البرية تصرفت القوات 3 مرات خارج الخطة الموضوعة وإليكم النتائج

1-  تم تكليف لواء مشاه ميكانيكي من الجيش الثالث بالتقدم بعد أخر ضوء واحتلال رأس سدر. ( يجب ملاحظة أن فاعلية الطيران ضد القوات المتخندقة محدودة لذا كان من المفترض أن يتم التقدم ليلاً والتخندق قبل أول ضؤ) وقد قرر قائد اللواء التقدم قبل الظلام بساعتين للاستفادة من الوقت . وما أن خرج اللواء بكامله من مظلة الدفاع الجوي حتى قوبلبهجوم جوي كاسح دمر أغلب مركباته وبعثر الباقي.

2-  اللواء 25 مدرع والذي كلف بتنفيذ ضربة مضادة ضد الثغرة من الشرق خرج أيضاً أثناء تقدمه من نطاق الدفاع الجوي وقامت القوات الجوية المعادية بتدميره تماماً.

3-  تطوير الهجوم يوم 14 أكتوبر خارج الدفاع الجوي كبد مصر 200 دبابه خسائر في ساعتين اغلبهم بالقوات الجوية والمروحيات المضادة للمدرعات.



الميزان البحري

من ناحية القوات البحرية فلا مجال لمقارنة القوات البحرية المصرية الكبيرة والقوية والقوات البحرية الإسرائيلية محدودة الحجم ولكن التفوق الجوي الإسرائيلي تسبب بعدم قدرة مصر في العمل المؤثر في مجال المعركة ولكن الحل المصري الذكي كان في حصار باب المندب



الميزان البري

عندما أعاد الروس تسليح مصر بعد 1967 وإنشاء  الجيش الثاني والثالث. تم التسليح للأغراض الدفاعية . فلم يتم تزويد مصر بمركبات قتال المشاه إلا بأعداد محدودة مما نتج عنه كون فرق المشاة المصرية مشاة مترجله. وهذا يعني مباشرة أن هذه القوات تفتقر القدرة على المناورة في مواجهة القوات الإسرائيلية التي هي بالكامل ألوية مدرعة ومشاة ميكانيكية. وعلى هذا لو تقدمت هذه القوات عميقاً في سيناء فغالباً ما ستقوم القوات الإسرائيلية بتطويقها. وم يفت هذا المخطط المصري حيث تقرر أن يكون الاختراق في سيناء محدوداً بحيث تستند ظهر وأجناب القوات إلى القناة وبهذا لا تستطيع القوات الإسرائيلية الالتفاف حولها إلا بعبور القناة .  



من ناحية أخرى فقد كان هناك فارق نوعي كبير بين المدرعات المصرية والإسرائيلية إذ كانت مدافع مرعاتنا في الغالب من عيار 85 مم  مقابل العيار 105 مم  للدبابات الإسرائيلية مما نتج عنه فارق في مدى النيران كيلومتر كامل ( 4 كم للدبابات الإسرائيلية مقابل 3 كم للدبابات المصرية ) ومعنى هذا أنه في حالة تواجه الدبابات في معركة تصادمية سيمح فارق المدى للدبابات الإسرائيلية بتدمير عدد كبير من الدبابات المصرية قبل أن تبداء الأخيرة م نالتمكن من التصويب. وقد تم اتخاذ قرار أن تقاتل الدبابات مع تشكيلات المشاه للحد من الفارق النوعي والاستفاده من تأثير الصواريخ المضادة للدبابات المحمولة بواسطة المشاه.



كذلك تفوقت إسرائيل في مدى المدفعية وكذلك كونها مدفعية ذاتية الحركة مما اكسبها قدرة هائلة على المناورة في مواجهة المدفعيات المصرية الثابته أو المجروره .



وبهذا كان الميزان يملي كلياً لمصلحة إسرائيل. البعض لا يقد إنجاز اكتوبر حق تقديره لكن المعلومات السابقه توضح كيف أن ما تم في أكتوبر معجزة وليست إنجازاً . فقد تمكن المخطط المصري من تحييد كل أسباب التفوق الإسرائيلي

----------


## الصاعق

الصور التالية توضح طائرة ميراج إسرائيلية يتم اسقاطها وتم تصويرها بواسطة طائرة الميج المصرية 

لاحظ أن الهجوم تم من أعلى 





النيران تشتعل بطائرة العدو

----------


## الصعيدي

عرض أكثر من رائع يا أستاذ أحمد
جزاك الله خيراً

الصعيدي

----------


## الصاعق

جزاك الله خيراً يا أخي وشكراً على مرورك الكريم
دمت بخير
الصاعق

----------


## الصاعق

ما بعد حرب أكتوبر

الخطر القادم من جهة الغرب

أثبتت حرب 67 وحرب أكتوبر أن المعارك أصبحت تحسم في الجو . وتنامي الاعتماد على القوات الجوية بحيث أصبحت هي العنصر الحاكم في المعركة مقابل دور أصغر لباقي الأسلحة . وقد أثرت هذه الحقيقه على مصر بعد حرب أكتوبر بشكل لم يكن متوقعاً حيث عانت من تهديد لم يخطر لها على بال في نهاية السبعينيات كان على مصر أن تردعه بإمكانياتها التي تقلصت بعد الحرب.



أحلام القذافي

تزودت ليبيا بالاعتماد على ثروتها البترولية بترسانه كبيره من الأسلحة الشرقية والغربية . وضم اسطولها الجوي عدداً كبيراً من طائرات الميراج الفرنسية وطائرات الميج – 23 الروسية . وقد تم تصميم هذه الطائرة لعلاج العيوب الموجودة في طائرة الميج-21 الموجوده لدى مصر حيث اصبحت الطائرة أطول مدى وتمتعت برادار قوي وصواريخ جو-جو افضل أداء واطول مدى . ويسمح لها جناحها المتحرك بتغيير خصائص الطائرة حيث يمكن للطيار أن يطوي الجناح إلى الخلف محققاً سرعة كبيرة للطائرة أو يفرده في وضع جانبي مكسباً الطائرة قدرة عالية على الطيران المنخفض والبطئ.



بداية التهديد 

في عام 1977 زار الرئيس السادات القدس. وبناء عليه بدأ القذافي في إثارة المشكلات على الحدود.في هذا الوقت العصيب والذي لم تكن اتفاقية السلام خرجت إلى النور بعد كانت القوات الجوية المصرية تعاني المشكلات. فقد نتج عن الحرب قطيعة مصرية سوفياتية . وكانت روسيا قد أمدت مصر بسربين من طائرات الميج-23 تم إيداعهم المخازن نظراً لعدم توافر قطع الغيار. كما لم تقع روسيا بتعويض خسائر مصر المرتفعة في الطائرات طوال الحرب والتي تتراوح تقديراتها بين المصادر الشرقية والغربية ما بين 120 إلى 200 طائرة.

بل إن روسيا لم تعيد إلى مصر 140 طائرة ميج-21 تم إرسالها للصيانه. وقد حسن الوضع بعض الشئ قيام السعودية بتمويل صفقة طائرات ميراج لصالح مصر تضم 3 أسراب.

لكن بشكل عام كان عدد الطائرات العاملة الصالحة للطيران قد لا يزيد عن المئة في وقت كانت الجبهة مع إسرائيل محل توجس واستنفار.

في ظل هذه الظروف القاتمه بداء القذافي بحشد قواته على حدود مصر الغربية وتطور الأمر من التحرشات إلى الاشتباكات الصريحة حيث بدأت القوات الليبية بالقصف المدفعي لقوات الحدود المصرية مما أدى إلى وقوع إصابات.



تعامل مصر مع التهديد في حدود إمكانياتها

كانت القيادة المصرية تدرك أن الميزان العسكري على الحدود الليبية في مصلحة ليبيا كماً ونوعاً . لكن فارق الخبرة القتالية كان كبيراً . لذلك قرر السادات الرد بحسم حيث لم يكن من الممكن السماح بهذه الاضطرابات وقواتنا على القناة في مواجهة إسرائيل وتقرر حسم الموقف بالقوات الضئيلة المتوافرة على الجبهة الغربية.

في صباح اليوم التالي أقلع تشكيل  من طائرات لسوخوي المصرية تحميها الميج -21 القديمة باتجاه ليبيا على ارتفاع منخفض . ونفذا غارة ناجحة للغاية على قاعدة جمال عبد الناصر الجوية بل وتمكنت الطائرات من تدمير 6 طائرات ميراج على الأرض. في هذه الأثناء اقتحم لواء مدرع مصري منطقة الحدود والتحم مع القوات الليبية دافعها أمامه بسرة ومسبباً لها خسائر كبيرة ساهمت فيها القوات الجوية المصرية . حاول القذافي رد الصفعة فأمر قواته الجوية بمهاجمة مطار مرسى مطروح المصري. وفي خلال يومين جرت معارك جوية وبرية أسفرت كنتيجه عن تدمير 12 طائرة ليبية مقابل 3 طائرات مصرية إضافة إلى قيام اللواء المدرع باحتلال مدينة مساعيد.  ومما يلفت النظر قيام طائرات الميج-21 المصرية بإسقاط الجيل الأحدث الميج-23 بينما سقطت جميع الطائرات المصرية بنيران الدفاع الجوي 9 بعض المصادر الغربية تشير إلى احتمال سقوط طائرة مصرية واحده في قتال جوي). وبهذه النتيجة الحاسمه أمر السادات بإيقاف النيران ووعى القذافي الدرس إلى حين وبهذا نجحت مصر للمرة الثانية خلال عقد السبعينيات في درء التهديد لأمنها باستخدام قوات أقل قدرة من القوات المقابلة بالتدريب والتخطيط المحكم.

لم يدم هذا الأمر طويلاً ففي عام 1979 تم توقيع اتفاقية كامب ديفيد. وبناء عليه بدأت أمريكا في مساعدة مصر في إعادة بناء قواتها الجوية فقامت بتزويد طائرات الميج-21 المصرية بصواريخ سايد ويندر التي طالما استعلتها طائرات الفانتوم ضد الطائرات المصرية . بدأت الطائرات الليبية تتحرش بالحدود المصرية وتخترقها مراراً بطائرات الميج-23 مستغلة النقص العددي الكبير في عدد الطائرات المصرية. لم تلبث أن حدثت مواجهة جوية بين طائرتين ميج-23 منهم مع طائرتين ميج-21 مصريين مسلحتين بالصواريخ الجديدة وفي معركة قصيرة تفوقت الخبرة المصرية وتم لإسقاط طائرة من الميج-23 ولاذ الطيار الأخر بالفرار.

والحقيقة أن أمريكا استجابت فوراً لحاجة مصر الطارئة لتأمين الحدود الغربية وقامت بإهداء مصر سربين ( 40 طائرة ) من طائرات الفانتوم العاملة في القواتالجوية الأمريكية بكامل تسليحها لتدخل مصر في قفزه تكنولوجيه هائلة تقدر بثلاث أجيال عن تسليحها السابق.

وفي المقال القادم نتعرض لفترة الثمانينيات وتنامي التهديدات والإمكانيات بالنسبه لمصر

دمتم بخير

الصاعق

----------


## الصاعق

بداية الثمانينيات

عقد التحديث بالقوات المسلحة المصرية



شهدت بداية عقد الثمانينيات تحولاً خطيراً في ميزان القوى والفارق النوعي بين القوات الإسرائيلية والعربية. فلم تكد مصر تهناء بحصولها على الفانتوم الحديثة حتى قررت أمريكا تزويد إسرائيل بطائرات f-16  الصقر المقاتل وطائرات f-15 النسر.

كان هذين الطرازين هما أحدث ما أنتجته الترسانه الأمريكية مما حدا بالجميع النظر بتوجس إلى هذه الطائرات الجديدة خاصة طائرة النسر

تعد هذه الطائرة نقلة جديدة فيعالم القتال اجوي حيث دخلت منطقة الشرق الأوسط لأول مرة ما يعرف بطائرة التفوق الجوي. وقديماً كانت الطائرات القاتلة في المنطقة ثلاث تصنيفات

1-    طائرة إعتراضية مهمتها الدفاع الجوي وحماية الأسراب التي تقوم بمهام القصف من طائرات الدفاع الجوي المعادي.

2-    طائرة هجوم أرضي 

3-    طائرة متعددة المهام ( قادرة علىالقصف والقتال الجوي مثل الفانتوم والميراج ).

وتختلف طائرات التفوق الجوي عن الطائرة الاعتراضية في أن مهامها تمتد إلى تحقيق السيادة الجوية فوق الأجواء المعادية وليس فقط حماية المقاتلات القاذفة. ومن أجل هذا كان لابد أن تكون هذه الطائرة قادرة على مواجهة عدداً من الطائرات في ذات الوقت فتم تزويدها برادار فائق القوم ووسائل تشويش إليكتروني متقدمة للغاية وعدداً كبيراً من الصورايخ الجوية بعيدة المدى تمكنها من الاشتباك مع عدة أهداف في وقت واحد. إضافة إلى تصميمها الرشيق والذي يعطي لها حرية المناورة في كافة الأجواء دعمها الأمريكان بمحركين نفاثين قويين مما أكسب الطائرة قدرات خرافية مقارنة بباقي الطائرات المتاحة في المنطقة أو حتى بالطائرات الروسية والتي لم يكن في حينها يتوافر لديها أي طائرات مماثله .




بينما تعد طائرة الصقر المقاتل إنجازاً هائلاً في التقنية الأمريكية . فرغم أن هذه الطائرة يدفعها محرك واحد. إلا أنها خطفت الأنظار تماماً. حيث يبلغ حجمها نصف حجم النسر (حوالي 11 متر فقط ) وتعد بذلك اصغر طائرة في العالم. كما تتميز بنفس التجهيز التكنولوجي ووسائل الإعاقة والسيطرة الفائقة التطور. ورغم حجمها الصغير يبلغ مداها 1500كم وحمولة طنين كاملين . فضلاً عن قدرتها على القتال الجوي فهي في هذا الوقت كانت مزودة بصورايخ حرارية من طراز سايد ويندر ( تم إضافة الصواريخ بعيدة المدى سبارو لها لاحقاً في أواخر الثمانينيات). وبالنسبة للقدرة على المناورة تعد طائرة الصقر المقاتل هي أرشق وأقدر طائرة على المناورة على الإطلاق تم تصميمها حتى وقتنا الحالي. مما أكسبها إمكانيات هائلة في القتال الجوي أمام أي طائرة أخرى . 
إضافة إلى ذلك تمتلك هذه الطائرة الفريدة إمكانيات مذهلة في الهجوم الأرضي خاصة في الذخائر الذكية حيث تستطيع إطلاق كافة الأنواع من هذه الذخائر وصولاً إلىالذخائر الموجهة بالأقمار الصناعية . إلا أن أكثر العناصر تأثيراً في هذه الفترة كانت الصواريخ الموجهة شرايك وهارم المضادة للدفاع الجوي. حيث أن هذه الصواريخ الطويلة المدى يمكن إطلاقها من خارج مدى صوارخ الدفاع الجوي وتتبع إشعاع الرادار الخاص بالدفاع الجوي حتى تصيبه وبالتالي تفقد الصواريخ فعاليتها تماماً .
 







العملية أوزيراك 
قررت إسرائيل أن تقصف المفاعل النووي العراقي عام 1981 مستخدمة طائرات الصقر المقاتل. فتم تخصيص 8 طائرات من هذا الطراز للقصف تحميها 8 طائرات من طراز النسر في أول اختبار واقعي للطرازات الجديدية.

وانطلقت الطائرات الستة عشر من مطار سيناء ( الجزء الذي لم يتم تسليمه لمصر بعد ) عبر الصحراء السعودية على مستوى شديد الانخفاض حتى الوصول إلى الأراضي العراقية. وانقضت الطائرات كالقدر المحتوم على المفاعل لتدمره في ثواني وتبتعد من قبل أن يصدر أي رد فعل عن الدفاع الجوي العراقي مسجلة نجاحاً هائلاً لهذه الطرازات . وعادت الطائرات على ارتفاعات شاهقة وسرعات خرافية عبر أجواء الأردن .

وضعت هذه العملية حقائق جديدة على الأرض بالنسبة للعرب. فقد ثبت أن الطائرات الجديدة تتمتع بأداء متفوق تماماً حتى إلى طائرات الفانتوم الأمريكية والتي تتسلح بها مصر. مما حدا بالجميع الترقب للخطوة التالية من جانب إسرائيل ولم يطل الانتظار. ففي العام التالي اندلعت معركة لبنان واستخلصت مصر منها الدروس.

لكن اتخذت مصؤر قراراً استرايجياً هاماً وهو التحول إلى نمط التسليح والفكر الاستراتيجي الغربي. وطلبت من الولايات المتحدة إمدادها بطائرات الصقر المقاتل المتعددة المهام واستجابت أمريكا ووصل في العام التالي السرب الأول من هذه الطائرات. في هذه الأثناء كانت إسرائيل تحصل على طائرات الإنذار المبكر – الإواكس مما أدخلها في مفهوم جديد في إدارة المعركة الجوية واصبحت معركة لبنان على الأبواب



في المقال القادم نتعرض لمعركة وادي البقيع وتأثير ذلك على التهديد الإسرائيلي لمصر وكيف تعاملت مع هذا التهديد 

أيضاً نتعرض للتهديد المائي الذي سيطل برأسه في وسط الثمانينيات من جهة أثيوبيا وكيف أفلحت الإستراتيجية المصرية في قمعه



دمتم بخير 

الصاعق

----------


## اشرف فرج

جزاك الله كل الخير  عن هزه المعلومات القيمه  والي المزيد

----------


## الصاعق

أخي الحبيب أشرف
جزاك الله خيراً وشكراً على مرورك على الموضوع وأرجو طرج أي أسئلة في حالة رغبتك في ذلك حولأي نقاط غير واضحة
دمت بخير
الصاعق

----------


## اشرف فرج

جزاك الله كل الخير عنا  علي فكره عندي سؤال محيرني  شويه  ؟   لمازا  عند دخول مدرعات اليهود الي الدفرسوار ثم الي الاسماعيليه ثم السويس  لم تتعامل معها القوات الجويه والصواريخ  خصوصا  انها كانت بلا غطاء جوي  ؟  واكرر شكري وتقديري لسيادتكم

----------


## الصاعق

اخي الحبيب أشرف (( القارئ الوحيد للموضع ))
أولاً القوات الإسرائيلية لم تدخل الإسماعيلية مطلقاً حيث تمكن لواء مظلات مصري يعاونه مججموعة صاعقة من صد فرقة شارون ( 3 ألوية مدرعة ) بالتعاون مع مدفعية الجيش الثاني الميداني بقيادة اللواء عبد الحليم أبو غزالة . ولهذا قصة سوف أرويها لاحقاً . علاوة على أنه يجب الانتباه إلى أن القوات المسئولية عن حماية الضفة الغربية تم استخدامها في معارك التطوير ولم يتم إعادتها إلى مكانها بعد انتهاء التطوير مما ترك الضفة الغربية خلف الجيش الثالث بلا حراسة.
النقطة الثانية.
1-في البداية عبرت القوات الإسرائيلية بداباتها على معديات. ولم تنتبه عناصر الاستطلاع المصري إلى هذا . وعندما اكتشفت القوات المصرية هذا التسلسل كان تقدير القائد العسكري المحلي أن هذه عملية تسلل محدودة فلم يبلغ القيادة العامة.
2-منطقة عبور القوات الإسرائيلية منطقة جبلية وشجرية وسرعان ما اختفت الدبابات العابرة واختبأت.
3- قسمت القوات المدرعة الإسرائيلية نفسها إلى مجموعات كل مجموعة 7 دبابات وقامت بمهاجمت قواعد الدفاع الجوي المصري الغير محمية وتدمير هوائيات الرادار مما تسبب بفتح ثغرة كبيرة في حائط الصواريخ.
4- نتيجة لهذا تمكن الطيران الإسرائيلي من العمل بحرية تامة فوق المنطقة وإلى نهاية الحرب

دمت بخير يا أخي الكريم
الصاعق

----------


## د.سيد ريحان

الأخ العزيز/ أحمد سيد

الأخ الفاضل أشرف ليس القارئ الوحيد للموضوع ولا حاجة...على الأقل أنا أتابع معه بشغف كل ما تكتبه ...وأنتظر كل مداخلة وكأنها عمل مسلسل جميل يشدنى فعلا..جزاك الله كل الخير على هذا المجهود الطيب

اسمح لى يا أخى الكريم ببعض التساؤلات (العابرة) ..التى وقد تبدو ساذجة إلا أن إجابتها تمثل لى نقاط سأحاول وضعها على حروف غير مقروءة فى ذهنى...وأقول عابرة لأننى أنتظر استكمال الموضوع بفارغ الصبر حتى يكون التصور أشمل ويسمح بأسئلة أخرى إن شاء الله 

- كانت مصر فى عهد التسليح السوفييتى متخلفة بمقدار ثلاثة أجيال على الأقل كما ذكرت سيادتكم مقارنة بالتسليح الإسرائيلى فهل كان هذا التخلف: 
- مقصودا؟
-لا تسمح الإمكانيات السوفييتية بأحسن منه وهذا هو الفارق بينها وبين التسلح الأمريكى؟
- لا تسمح الإمكانيات المصرية بشراء أفضل منه ؟...........واذا كان ذلك هو السبب فما هو مدى الدورالذى لعبه الدعم الروسى بالضبط ؟



- عندما أصبحت هناك علاقات مصرية أمريكية....عوضت أمريكا هذا التخلف التسليحى... ولكن بما لا يسمح بالتفوق على إسرائيل ولكن فى نفس الوقت سمح لمصر بالتفوق الكاسح على ما عداها ومثال ذلك ما حدث من قبل التهديد الغربى

فما هو أساس التفكير الأمريكى بالنسبة لتسليح مصر؟....هل الإستراتيجية الأمريكية فى هذا الإتجاه مبنية على: 

- مدى إنصياع مصر لتوجهات السياسة الأمريكية؟
- مدى قدرات مصر المادية عند شراء هذه التكنولوجيا ؟..أو بمعنى أصح مدى السقف الممنوح لها بمعاهدة السلام؟

وما هو مدى قدرة مصر على التحرك بحرية فى مجال تنويع مصادر السلاح كما نسمع دائما؟....مع الأخذ فى الإعتبار طبعا قدراتنا المادية والفارق التقنى بين أمريكا كمصدر وما عداها من مصادر.


السؤال الأخير وقد يكون مبكرا جدا ومكانه نهاية الموضوع.....

توافرت لمصر عوامل (غير تسليحية) كثيرة كانت سببا فى تعويض العجز التسليحى (إلى حين)..أو إلى حد معين....فبعيدا عن سياسات التسليح ....ما مدى توافر هذه العوامل ..(كل العوامل)..فى هذا الوقت الراهن؟



ولك كل تقديرى وإحترامى يا أخى العزيز

----------


## بنت مصر

أخي الغالي احمد السيد

ما شاء الله عليك موضوعك اكتر من رائع
شكرا لك علي مجهودك الكبير اللي بذلته فيه
ليس حسب في هذا الموضوع بل في قاعة السياسة وباقي قاعات المنتدى
بارك الله بك اخي الفاضل المحترم


بسنت

----------


## الصاعق

عزيزي الدكتور سيد ريحان
أنا شديد السعادة بمرورك على موضوعي
وسأجيب أسئلتك بإذن الله وإ، كان هذا سيجعلني أقفز فوق تطور الأحداث




> كانت مصر فى عهد التسليح السوفييتى متخلفة بمقدار ثلاثة أجيال على الأقل كما ذكرت سيادتكم مقارنة بالتسليح الإسرائيلى فهل كان هذا التخلف: 
> - مقصودا؟
> -لا تسمح الإمكانيات السوفييتية بأحسن منه وهذا هو الفارق بينها وبين التسلح الأمريكى؟
> - لا تسمح الإمكانيات المصرية بشراء أفضل منه ؟...........واذا كان ذلك هو السبب فما هو مدى الدورالذى لعبه الدعم الروسى بالضبط ؟


بداية من باب الإنصاف مع الاتحاد السوفيتي يجب أن نذكر أنه قام بتسليح جيشين مصريين
والإن إلى إجابة السؤال
بداية نعم كان هناك درجة من القصد بأن تكون إمكانيات التسليح المصرية محدودة بالقدرة الدفاعية حيث أن تدمير السلاح المصري عام 1967 سبب حرجاً شديداً للاتحاد السوفيتي لم يرغب في تكراره. إضافة إلى أنه دخل مع أمريكا في هذه المرحلة في سياسة الوفاق والتهدئة ولم يكن يرغب بتسخين الجبهة 
أماالسبب الأساسي لتعمد الاتحاد السوفياتي أن نكون متأخرين عن إسرائيل فهو تواجده على الأراضي المصرية
فقبل الحرب لم يكن مقبولاً أن يكون للروس قواعد ثابتة في مصر أو تواجد عسكري.
وبعد الحرب ونتيجة لحاجة مصر إلى الأسلحة غير الرئيس الراحل جمال عبد الناصر موقفه من حركة عدم الانحياز وسمح للروس بالرسو في الموانئ المصرية وانتهى الأمر بتواجد قوات سوفياتية في المياه الدافئة كما يطلوقون عليها في روسيا. وهذا الوضع كان مقترناً بضعف الإمكانيات المصرية لذا ببساطة لم يكن من مصلحتهم أن يعتدل الميزان أو تسترد مصر أرضها فتنتهي حاجتها إليهم.



> لا تسمح الإمكانيات السوفييتية بأحسن منه وهذا هو الفارق بينها وبين التسلح الأمريكى؟


ليس هذا تماماً فالروس في هذا الوقت كانوا يمتلكون طائرات جيدة وقوية من حيث المدى والحولة مثل سو-17 ، سو-21 وكذلك الطائرة ميج-25 التي في هذا الوقت كانت تتفوق على طائرة الفانتوم الإسرائيلية بشكل كبير جداً
لكن هذه الطرازات والتي كانت قادرة على بلوغ عمق إسرائيل ومقاتلة طائراتها بشكل أفضل منع تصديرها إلى مصر وتم رفض الطلبات المتكررة للحصول عليها من أيام عبد الناصر وصولاً إلى السادات
ولقد أرسل الروس سرب سو-17 للدفاع الجوي عن مصر لكن بطيارين روس وغادرت هذه الطائرات مصر مع الروس
بينما أرسلت روسيا 4 طائرات من الميج-25 أيضاً بطيارين روس. وقامت هذه الطائرات بالاستعراض اكثر من مرة فوق سيناء وفشلت إسرائيل في اعتراضها نتيجة قدرتها على الطيران بسرعة تتعدى 3 أضعاف سرعة الصوت وعلى ارتفاعات شاهقة. ومرة من المرات قامت هذه الطائرة برحلة من سوريا إلى مصر مروراً بإسرائيل وسيناء ولم تنجح الفانتوم في اعتراضها.
وبرغم هذا كان الروس متألأخرين عن الغرب في مجال الرادار والحرب الإليكترونية وعمة يمكن القول بأن الطائرات الروسية الجيدة كانت تتخلف عن الغرب بجيل واحد فقط لكنهم لم يعطونا أياً منها وكان من شأنها تغيير نتائج المعركة.




> - لا تسمح الإمكانيات المصرية بشراء أفضل منه ؟...........واذا كان ذلك هو السبب فما هو مدى الدورالذى لعبه الدعم الروسى بالضبط ؟


إحقاقاً للحق أيضاً فإن ما أمدت به روسيا مصر من سلاح كان بسعر رمزي وكان يدفع نصف ثمنه والباقي بالتقسيط الممل وعلى هذا فبالتاكيد كان هناك دعماً روسياً وفضل لا يمكن إنكاره ولكن ارتبط هذا بمصالح الاتحاد السوفياتي فحسب.




> عندما أصبحت هناك علاقات مصرية أمريكية....عوضت أمريكا هذا التخلف التسليحى... ولكن بما لا يسمح بالتفوق على إسرائيل ولكن فى نفس الوقت سمح لمصر بالتفوق الكاسح على ما عداها ومثال ذلك ما حدث من قبل التهديد الغربى
> 
> فما هو أساس التفكير الأمريكى بالنسبة لتسليح مصر؟....هل الإستراتيجية الأمريكية فى هذا الإتجاه مبنية على: 
> 
> - مدى إنصياع مصر لتوجهات السياسة الأمريكية؟
> - مدى قدرات مصر المادية عند شراء هذه التكنولوجيا ؟..أو بمعنى أصح مدى السقف الممنوح لها بمعاهدة السلام؟
> 
> وما هو مدى قدرة مصر على التحرك بحرية فى مجال تنويع مصادر السلاح كما نسمع دائما؟....مع الأخذ فى الإعتبار طبعا قدراتنا المادية والفارق التقنى بين أمريكا كمصدر وما عداها من مصادر.


تعتمد أمريكا على ما يمكن تسميته بتوازن الخسائر
وباختصار ولندع التفاصيل إل حين ورودها في المقال تضمن أمريكا أن مصر بقدراتها الحالية غير قادرة على الهجوم على الأراضي الإسرائيلية
ويستلزم هذا تفوق إسرائيل طبعاً 
لكن بالمقابل تزود أمريكا مصر بالسلاح التي قد لا يمكنها من الانتصار في حالة غزو إسرائيل لسيناء لكنه يمكنها على الأقل من الاحتفاظ بخط المضائق وتكبييد إسرائيل خسائر فادحة للغاية ( كلا الطرفيين سيتكبد خسائر فادحة للغاية ) في الأرواح والمعدات بحيث يصبح النصر العسكري لا يستحق هذه التكاليف الباهظة
فسربمن طائرات f-16 قادر على حمل 40 طن قنابل وصواريخ كفيل بتدمير لواء مدرع كامل على الأقل في غارة واحدة سواء علينا أو عليهم . وإسرائيل قد تخسر أكثر من نصف سلاحهاالجوي ممن أجل تحييد السلاح الجوي المصري بإمكانياته الحالية مما يحرج موقفهاعلى الجبهة السورية 
وبهذا تضمن إمريكا عدم قيام إسرائيل بغزو مصر مع احتفاظها بالفارق التكنولجي 
وقد حصلت مصر على 220 طائرة f-16 K   و 37 طائرة فانتوم وسرب اباتشي من المعونة الأمريكيةأي مجانا. إضافة إلأى 1500 دبابة قتال أم-60
وبالطبع تستخدم أمريكا المعونة العسكرية ( تشكل نصف ميزانية قواتنا المسلحة ) كعنصر ضغط حتى في سبيل منعنا من شراء الأسلحة هو احتمال وارد لكن لا شئ معلن .
وهناك العدي دمن فرص التطوير الرخيصة الثمن المتاحة والتي ربما تدرس الأن ولكننا لا نعلم عنها .
واساتأذن سيادتكم في تأجيل الإجابة على باقي الأسئلة إلى نهاية المضوع حتى تأتي في سياقهاالطبيعي
تقبل وافر احترامي وحبي
الصاعق

----------


## الصاعق

> أخي الغالي احمد السيد
> 
> ما شاء الله عليك موضوعك اكتر من رائع
> شكرا لك علي مجهودك الكبير اللي بذلته فيه
> ليس حسب في هذا الموضوع بل في قاعة السياسة وباقي قاعات المنتدى
> بارك الله بك اخي الفاضل المحترم
> 
> 
> بسنت


أختي العزيزة بسنت 
أنا سعيد أن المضوع أعجبك وشكراً لمرورك الجميل 
أرق تحياتي
الصاعق

----------


## محمد فاروق

اشكر الاخ احمد على المجهود الذى يبذله ...
فى توضيح غموض كثير يحيط بتاريخ نجهل عنه الكثير

واشكره ايضا لان موضوعه جذب د. سيد ريحان ..
وكم اشتقنا لموضوعاته ايضا

شكرا للجميع

محمد فاروق

----------


## gamalelnagar197

مساء الفل يا عمنا

لا توجد كلمات يمكن ان تقال لتوفيك حقك من الشكر على مجهودك العظيم الذى تقوم به
استمر 
ما احوجنا الى جهودك لعلنا ندرك انه يمكننا تان نعيد تحدى وقهر ذلك المستحيل اذا اردنا
كما فعلا هؤلاء الرجال فى حرب اكتوبر
مساءك زى الفل
اخوك
جمال النجار

----------


## د.سيد ريحان

> سأجيب أسئلتك بإذن الله وإن كان هذا سيجعلني أقفز فوق تطور الأحداث
> ..................................................  ..................
> ..................................................  ..................
> واساتأذن سيادتكم في تأجيل الإجابة على باقي الأسئلة إلى نهاية الموضوع حتى تأتي في سياقهاالطبيعي


الأخ الحبيب أحمد سيد
آسف جدا على ما سببته بأسئلتى من إرباك للتسلسل الطبيعى لهذا التحليل القيم...ولكن عذرى كان شغفى الشديد للقفز فعلا فوق الأحداث لمعرفة نتائج التحليل ومناقشتك فيها....وهذا شعور أعتقد أنه طبيعى أمام أى عمل ناجح ومشوق...فأكمل يا أخى الكريم سلسلتك الجميلة...ولى معك لقاء إن شاء الله عندما تعلن فتح باب المناقشة

----------


## د.سيد ريحان

> ......................واشكره ايضا لان موضوعه جذب د. سيد ريحان ..


أخى الحبيب محمد فاروق...
أنا اللى بأشكرك جدا جدا على شعورك الجميل ده....وبإذن الله سأعود للكتابة قريبا...بس بعد ما أستمتع شوية برحيق الكلمات المسطورة فى أرجاء المنتدى عن نصرأكتوبرالعظيم....
ولك أرق تحياتى

----------


## الصاعق

معركة لبنان



في بداية الثمانينيات أدركت مصر أن موازين القوى دخلت مرحة جديدة وأن منظومات التسليح حدث بها تطور هائل حيث ظهر الجيل الثالث من طائرات القتال بإمكانيات هائلة بالمقارنة للجيل السابق له. وكان من أثر هذا أن مصر تسلحت بطائرات الفانتوم f-4 وطلبت من أمريكا طائرات الصقر المقاتل f-16واستجابة أمريكا ووصل أول سرب من هذه الطائرة والتي ستصبح فيما بعد العمود الفقري للقوات الجوية عام 1982. في نفس هذا العام كانت إسرائيل تحوز طائرات الـ f-16 وطائرات الـ f-15 إضافة إلى طائرات الإواكس

والإواكس تعتبر رادار طائر وتتميز بقدرتها على كشف مئات الكيلومترات وتتميز بقدرتها على اكتشاف طائرة العدو من لحظة إقلاعها. مما يوفر إمكانيات هائلة لإدارة المعركة الجوية يحرم منها الخصم وحان وقت التجربة في لبنان.

كانت القوات السورية تتمركز في سهل البقاع اللبناني. وكان تجربة الأساليب القتالية الجديدة ضد القوات السورية.



ضربة جوية في الجو

كانت وجهة النظر الجديدة هي أن ضربة جوية مثل عام 67 غير مجدية طالما ظل الطيارين أحياء. ففي مصر مثلاً والتي لم تتجاوز خسائر الطيارين بها 4% امد الاتحاد السوفياتي مصر بالطائرات سريعاً وبهذا استعاد السلاح الجوي وضعه في وقت قصير. بينما يستغرق تدريب الطيار وإكسابه الخبرة سنوات عديدة ، وعلى هذا دبر الأمريكان أسلوب جديد في القتال الجوي مصمم خصيصاً للعمل ضد المدرسة الشرقية والتي تنتمي إليها أغلب الدول العربية .

تعتمد نظم القتال الجوي الشرقية على المركزية التامة. فالطائرات ذات إمكانيات محدودة في اكتشاف العدو لكن يتم الاعتماد على الرادارات الأرضية والتوجيه الأرضي. حيث يتلقى الطيار التعليمات المستمرة من مركز الملاحظة والتي تمكنه من الاشتباك مع العدو.



الأعداء يتفقون

كان هناك اتفاق غير مكتوب بين إسرائيل وسوريا بألا يسمح للمعارك في لبنان بالتسبب في اشتعال الموقف على الجولان.فمنذ بداية القتال كانت الطائرات الإسرائيلية تطارد الطائرات السورية حتى حدود سوريا مع لبنان وتقف وبالمقابل لم تتخط الطائرات السورية حدود إسرائيل أو تحلق فوق الجولان المحتل. فكلا الطرفين لم يكن في وضعية تسمح بإشعال القتال في الجولان.



الإدارة الإسرائيلية والسورية للمعركة

بعد تحديد الاتفاق غير المكتوب زج الإسرائيليون بأفضل قواتهم ومعداتهم في القتال في لبنان بحكم أنه الجبهة المشتعلة حالياً . بالمقابل قرر السوريون الاشتراك في القتال بأقل موارد ممكنة من وجهة نظر أن جبهة القتال هذه ليست الجبهة الرئيسية ومما لا شك فيه أن وجهة النظر هذه وإن كانت غير صحيحة للوهلة الأولى إلا أنها انقذت احدث الطائرات السورية من التدمير



مسار الصراع السوري – الإسرائيلي

في البداية قررت سوريا الاكتفاء بقوات الدفاع الجوي من أجل تأمين القوات البرية وتوفير الحماية الجوية لها . وعند بداية الصدام توجهت طائرات اف-16 الصقر المقاتل الحديثة مع طائرات اف-4 الأقدم نحو الدفاع الجوي السوري تحت حماية طائرات التفوق الجوي اف-15 النسر.

في البداية اطلقت إسرائيل عدداً كبيرة من الطائرات الصغيرة الموجهة بدون طيار والتي طارت على حافة مدى الرادرات السورية مما أدى إلى لجوء السوريين إلى تشغيل الرادارات بأقصى طاقة للرصد وهذا بالضبط ما كان منتظراً.

ومن خارج مدى صواريخ الدفاع الجوي اطلقت طائرات اف-16 ، اف-4 صواريخ شرايك وهارم والتي تتبع الإشعاع الراداري. وفي وقت قصير تم تدمير الرادارات السورية العاملة على توجية صواريخ الدفاع الجوي. وبهذا اصبحت الصواريخ معدومة الفاعلية. مكن هذا الطائرات من التحليق مباشرة فوق مواقع الدفاع الجوي وقصفها وبنهاية اليوم تم تدمير قوات الدفاع الجوي السوري بسهل البقاع وانكشفت القوات البرية امام اسنان القوات الجوية الإسرائيلية.

في اليوم التالي بدأت الهجمات الجوية ضد القوات البرية السورية واستخدمت طائرات اف-16 الصواريخ الموجهة المضادة للدروع من طراز مافريك واصابتها دقيقة وقاتلة . وكان استمرار هذاالوضع يهد بإفناء القوات البرية السورية وقررت القيادة السورية دفع المقاتلات لحماية القوات البرية.



الشجاعة ضد الصاروخ

تمت المرحلة الأمولىمن الهجوم الإسرائيلي بنجاح وخرجت قوات الدفاع الجوي من المعركة من اليوم الأول ملقية العبئ على القوات الجوية بالكامل. كان هدف القوات الجوية السورية محدوداً وهو منع القوات الجوية الإسرائيلية من الإنفراد بالسيطرة الجوية المطلقة وحماية القوات البرية بقدر الإمكان. وقامت القوات السورية بدفع طائرات الميج-21 بهدف حماية القوات البرية . والفارق بين الميج-21 والأف-16 ، 15 كان شاسعاً للغاية من حيث التجهيزات والتسليح وكان الطيارين يعرفون ان احتمال إسقاطعهم كبيراً لكنهم اقلعوا بشجاعة نادرة لمواجهة قوات متفوقة في كل شئ فهل ستفلح هذه الشجاعة في مواجة الصواريخ الحديثة ؟



إدارة المعركة الجوية 

لكن لم يكن هذا كل شئ فقد زجت إسرائيل في المعركة بطائرات الإواكس. مما يعني ان الطائرات السورية يتم اكتشافها بمجرد إقلاعها. وجرت المعركة على النحو التالي

·        الرادرات السورية في لبنان تم تدميرها والرادارت السورية داخل سوريا تم التشويش عليها .

·   بعد إقلاع الطائرات السورية تقوم الطائرات الإسرائيلية بالتشويش على الطيار فيفقد اتصاله بالقاعدة الأرضية وكذلك التشويش على رادار طائرته .

·   تقوم طائرات الإواكس بتوجيه الطائرات الإسرائيلية بحيث تهاجم الأسراب السورية من الأجناب ( النقط العمياء بالنسبة للطيار ) باستخدام صواريخ سبارو بعيدة المدى والتي غالباً ما ستصيب الهدف الذي لا يدري بوجودها.

·   بالطبع ستتفرق الطائرات السورية تبعاً لذك مع خسائرها الكبيرة فتواصل الطائرات الإسرايلية هجماتها ياستخدام الصواريح الحرارية والرشاشات لتقضي على الطائرات المتبقية.



وقد ادت هذه الحقائق المرة إلى تكبد سوريا خسائ جسيمة خلال ثلاثة أيام من القتال وصلت إلى 85 طائرة بينما الطائرات الإسرائيلية التي سقطت لم تزد عن اصابع اليد الواحدة. لكن التدخل الجوي السوري افلح في الاحتفاظ بالطائرات الإسرائيلية منشغلة وأمنت انسحاب القوات البرية والتي كان يجري التخطيط لحصارها لكنها في الوقت ذاته وضعت حقائق صلبة على الأرض حول ميزان القوى في الشرق الأوسط واصبح على كل طرف أن يعيد حساباته 



في المقال القادم إن شاء الله نعرض تأثير معركة لبنان على الإستراتيجية المصرية في التسليح والتدريب.



أرق تحياتي

الصاعق

----------


## الصاعق

أخواني الأعزاء اشتقت إليكم كثيراً واعتذر عن تأخري في متابعت المقال وسوف استكلمه قريباً جداً إن شاء الله 
الصاعق

----------


## الصاعق

إعادة تكوين الفكر والسلاح



ساهمت معركة لبنان في توطيد الاتجاه الاستراتيجي المصري والذي يقضي بتبني نمط تسليح غربي وعقيدة قتالية غربية. وقد دفع مصر بقوة في هذا الاتجاه معاهدة السلام مع إسرائيل والتي تخلي النصف الشرقي من سيناء من تواجد الجيش المصري فأصبح لزاماً أن تتغير الاستراتيجية المصرية نحو ميكنة القوات وتبني نمط الدفاع المتحرك الغربي والذي يقضي بأن تندفع قبضة من الثوات المدرعة واليمكانيكية لتصدم قوات العدو المتقدمة في شرق سيناء تحت غطاء جو مناسب يحد قد لا يكون نداً للغطاء الجوي المعادي لكنه يحد بشكل واضح من السيطرة الجوية المعادية بالقدر الذي يمنح القوات البرية الفرصة لأداء مهامها القتالية بشكل أفضل ويكون كذلك قادراً على تقديم الدعم الجوي في الحالات الضرورية والمقدرة على إلحاق خسائر قوية بالتشكيلات المعادية.



من أجل تحقيق هذه الرؤية كان على مصر أن  تعيد تسليح قواتها المسلحة بالمعدات الغربية وتغير من خططها الحربية وتدريب ضباطها وجنودها لتنفيذ هذه الخطة وهو ما استغرقه عقد الثمانينيات بالكامل.



إلا أن أكثر المشاكل صعوبة والتي واجهت القوات المصرية هي تحديث القوات الجوية فهي العنصر الأكثر كلفة على الإطلاق. وتبنت مصر طائرات الأف-16 الأمريكية كمقاتلة  رئيسية متعددة المهام وتمكنت من الحصول على نظم الإواكس التي حصلت عليها إسرائيل واستخدمتها في معركة لبنان ، كذلك حصلت على أحدث الدبابات الأمريكية الصنع وقامت بتصنيع جزء منها محلياً ، وفي هذا العقد بشكل عام ازدهرت الصناعة الحربية المصرية فتم تصنيع الذخائر والصواريخ المضادة للدبابات والمدفعية الصاروخية وقطع غيار الطائرات المصرية والغربية وابتكار نظم متنوعة للدفاع الجوي المتحرك ليناسب نظرية الدفاع المصرية الجديدة . وبنهاية هذا العقد كان القوات المسلحة قد اختلفت شكلاً وموضوعاً عن بدايته بشكل جذري. كذلك شهد هذا العقد بداية ظهور صناعة الصواريخ المصرية حيث انخركت مصر مع الأرجنتين والعراق في مشروع صاروخ مداه 600 كم لكنه توقف بضغوط من الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بنهاية التسعينيات.



بدايات معركة المياه



لم تركن إسرائيل طويلاً إلى الهدوء مع مصر فبدأت بتوطيد علاقتها مع اثيوبيا وهي الدولة التي ينبع منها النيل الأزرق مصدر فيضان النيل . وفي أواسط الثمانينيات . ما لبثت أثيوبيا أن أعلنت عن مشروعها لإنشاء سد على النيل الأزرق لحجز مياه الفيضان لصالح أثيوبيا. والحقيقة أن الرد المصري الرسمي جاء بغاية العنف على عكس ما توقع الجميع حيث صرح الرئيس مبارك بأن أي مشروع مماثل سيتم ضربه . اوقفت اثيوبيا المشروع واستبدلته بمشروعات لاتؤثر على حصة مصر من المياه وساعدتها مصر في هذ المشروعات. لقد كان لهذا التهديد أنياب متمثلة غفي أسراب الصقر المقاتل المصرية والتي هي قادرة على بلغ اثيوبيا لتفعيل التهديد المصري وفي هذا الوقت لم تكن أثيوبيا تملك الإمكانيات لصد هذه الطائرات المتقدمة، إلا أنها لاحقاً في التسعينات اقتنت عدجداً من طائرات السوخوي -27 الحديثة ( روسية الصنع وتناظر الأف-15 الأمريكية ) وقد اشتركت هذه الطائرات في الحرب ضد ارتريا واسقطت عدداً كبيراً من الطائرات الأرترية.



بهذا تفادت مصر التهديد المائي الأول ونقلت إسرائيل نشاطها إلى المنابع المستديمة للنيل البعيدة عن القدرات المصرية وهو ما سيظهر بأواخر التسعينيات .

----------


## هنا القاهرة

جزاك الله خير أخي أخمد على هذه المعلومات القيمة

----------


## هنا القاهرة

أسسف أخي أحمد 
 كتبت أحمد سهوا ب خ

----------


## الصاعق

لا مشلكة يا أخي الكريم وشكراً لمرورك على الموضوع

----------


## حسام عمر

بارك الله  فيك اخى العزيز

----------


## الصاعق

الحلقة الأخيرة 

بدر 96 وإثبات الجدارة 

مع اقتراب عقد التسعينيات من نهايته كان الجيش المصري قد أنهى تقريباً عملية إعادة الهيكلة بشكل ناجح وملفت إذ قام بتغيير جزء كبير من منظومة تسليحه إلى النمط الغربي كما قام بتغيير جذري في  العقائد القتالية التي ينتهجها لتناسب مهامه الدفاعية الجديدة والظروف التي نشأت عن اتفاقية السلام ويمكن أن نلخص ميزان القوى حالياً بما يلي في ظل كون احتمال المعركة الوحيد هو هجوم إسرائيلي على شبه جزيرة سيناء:



القوات الجوية 

مصر 550 طائرة مقاتلة منهم 250 طائرة حديثة ( أف – 16 ، ميراج – 2000 ).

إسرائيل حوالي 800 طائرة قتال منهم 500 طائرة قتال حديثة ( أف-16 ، أف – 15 ).

تحليل الميزان الجوي

v  بالنظر إلى أن إسرائيل في حالة نشوب نزاع مع مصر ستضطر للاحتفاظ بجزء رئيسي من قواتها الجوية للجبهة السورية فإن الميزان النوعي تحسن كثيراً عن العام 1973 حيث تقاتل مصر وإسرائيل بالأنواع نفسها من الطائرات . إضافة إلى ان التفوق الكمي الإسرائيلي خادع بعض الشئ إذ أن المنهج الإسرائيلي يعتمد على الدفاع الجوي بواسطة الطائرات الإعتراضية عطس المنهج المصري الذي يدافع عن العمق بوسائل الدفاع الجوي بالتكامل مع القوات الجوية وبهذا يمكن لمصر ان توفر عدد مناسب من الطائرات للعمليات الهجومية .

v  بافتراض ان إسرائيل ستوجه كافة قواتها الجوية للجبهة المصرية فإن هذه القوات ستكون مكلفة (( طبقاً للعقيدة الهجومية الإسرائيلية )) بالمهام التالية .

1.  مهاجمة قواعد القوات الجوية المصرية المحمية بالدفاع الجوي والطائرات الاعتراضية ميج-21 المسلحة تسليحاً غربياً ( صواريخ سايد ويندر ). ومن غير المتوقع ان تنجح إسرائيل في تكرار ضربة 67 بالمرة وستواجه صعوبة كبيرة في تنفيذ المهمة وغالباً خسائر رادعة.

2.  تدمير طائرات الإواكس ( الإنذار المبكر ) المصرية وهذا سيتطلب ايضاً الدخول في عمق الدفاعات الجوية المصرية ومقاتلة الطائرات الإعتراضية إلى جانب الدفاع الجوي.

3.  صد الهجمات الجوية المصرية على القوات الأرضية الإسرائيلية في سيناء، عادة ما يتميز المدافع بكونه لا يحمل سوى صواريخ القتال مقابل المهاجم المثقل بالقنابل ، وبالعموم من المستحيل ان تتمكن إسرائيل من منع القوات الجوية المصرية بشكل تام من ضرب قواتها خاصة وانه القوات الأرضية الإسرائيلية تجهيزها ضعيف نسبياً من حيث الدفاع الجوى ، ونظراً للقدارت العالية للطائرة اف-16 فإن أي عدد ولو كان بسيطاً منها يفلت ويتمكن من الضرب سيلحق خسائر فادحة بالقوات البرية. إلا انه من المتوقع ان تحدث معارك جوية كبيرة يسقط فيها للطرفان اعداداً كبيرة من الطائرات لتقارب النوعية والتجهيزات.

4.  الهجوم على القوات البرية المصرية التي تتقدم في سناء لصد القوات الإسرائيلية . ستواجه الطائرات الإسرائيلية المهاجمة صعوبات مشابهة للطائرات المصرية في النقطة السابقة إضافة إلى كون الدفاع الجوي المصري المتحرك سيشارك في حماية القوات البرية .

5.  اخيراً سيكون منوطاً بالقوات الجوية الإسرائيلية حماية المجال الجوي الإسرائيلي من الهجمات المصرية والتي هي ممكنة جداً في ظل امتلاك مصر للطائرات أف-16.



ومن الواضح ان فرصة القوات الجوية في تحقيق مهامها في أي حرب قادمة افضل كثيراً عن حرب عام 1973.



الدفاع الجوي المصري

تشمل مصر بالكامل شبكة دفاع جوي تعتبر هي الأعقد في العالم إذ تضم عشرات النظم الشرقية والغربية وتغطي كامل سماء جمهورية مصر العربية . ومما يزيد من صعوبة اختراقها تعدد الترددات والشفرات الخاصة بها نظراً لتنوع مصادر تسليحها مما يجعل الشوشرة عليها امراً صعباً ومعقداً وينطوي على مخاطر كبيرة. وتمكنت مصر من توفير دفاع جوي متحرك مصاحب للقوات البرية وهي احدى النقاط التي كانت غاشبة في حرب 73. ويمكن القول بثقة أن الدفاع الجوي اليوم لديه ايضاً فرص اكبر في تنفيذ مهامه.

القوات البرية 

تمتلك مصر ما يقرب من 3000 دبابة اكثر من نصفها من الطرازات الحديثة الأمريكية خاصة النوع إبرامز والتي لا تملك إسرائيل مثله بينما تملك إسرائيل 4000 دبابة اغلبها من نوع ميركافا مما يوضح ان المعركة البرية ستكون شاقة ومكلفة للطرفين فكم من الوقت والخسائر يلزم لإلحاق خسائر حاسمة بأي طرف؟ كذلك تمت ميكنة القوات البرية المصرية بالكامل تقريباً عن طريق عربات المشاة المدرعة منها عربة المشاة فهد المصرية الصنع. وبينما تملك مصر قوات عاملة في حدود 400 الف جندي تملك إسرائيل قوات عاملة في حدود 125 الف جندي ( هذا العنصر سيكون ذو تأثير حاسم في السيناريو القادم كما سنرى).



القوات البحرية 

تمتلك مصر تفوقاً ساحقاً في القوات البحرية حيث يقدر حجم الأسطول المصري بحوالي 70 قطعة بحيرة مقابل 12 : 20 قطعة إسرائيل.



النتيجة 

تملك إسرائيل تفوقاً نوعياً وكمياً في الأسلحة الحديثة خاصة في الطائرات والمدرعات. والسيناريو المتوقع ان تقوم إسرائيل بمهاجمة الحدود المصرية واختراقها . ومن المتوقع ان تتمكن القوات المصرية الوصل إلى خط المضائق بحجم مناسب من القوات قبل القوات الإسرائيلية ومن غير المتوقع ان تنجح إسرائيل في اختراقها مما سيجعل القوات الإسرائيلية في مناطق مكشوفة اكثر من القوات المصرية . اما الهجوم المصري لاستعادة شرق سيناء فمجهول النتيجة ولكن المحصلة هي خسائر كبيرة للطرفين وهي الشئ الوحيد الذي يردع إسرائيل عن تنفيذ مثل ذلك الهجوم.



ولكن هل يمتلك الجيش المصري القدرة الحقيقية على تنفيذ مناورة بالقوات بهذه الضخامة تنقل قوات الجيشين إلى عمق سيناء في وقت مناسب؟.



لقد نفذ الجيش المصري هذا السيناريو في مناورة بدر 96 إذ قام في خلال وقت قياسي بنقل حجم كبير من القوات إلى وسط سيناء مما اثار ذعر نتنياهو وقتها وكانت هذه المناورة مثار الحديث والتحليلات لفترة طويلة .



*بهذا ينتهي المقال ونفتح بابا المناقشة والأسئلة*

----------


## الصاعق

*صاروخ واحد جو-جو يهدم ميزان القوى في الشرق الأوسط
المستقبل .... هل تستطيع مص الحفاظ على قدرتها في الدفاع جزئياً عن سيناء؟؟

في ظل الإدارة الجمهورية المحافظة في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية اختلفت قواعد التسليح التي حافظ عليها الرؤسائ المتعاقبون للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وذلك بسبب إيمان اليمين المسيحي الصهيوني الحاكم بمبداء معركة المصير (( هرمجدون )).
وعلى هذا ظهرت منطلقات جديدة في التسليح بمقتضاها يجب تجهيز إسرائيل لهذه المعركة وعليه فن توازن الخسائر اصبح غير مرغوب بل الاتجاه إلى ان يصبح الفارق النوعي والكمي في مستويات التسليح المتقدم بين اسرائيل والعرب شاسعاً بحيث تتمكن إسرائيل من تنفيذ أي غزو مستهدف باقل الخسائر الممكنة ويصبح توقيت الغزو فقط هو عامل المناقشة .

ويظهر هذا في السياسة الأمريكية التي اتبعتها الولايات المتحدة بالنسبة للقوات الجوية بالنسبة لنوع حساس جداً من الصواريخ وهو الصاروخ إمرام .

ما هي قصة هذا الصاروخ؟؟
هناك نوعين بالأساس من صواريخ القتال الجوي 
1- صواريخ موجهة بالأشعة تحت الحمراء (( قصيرة المدى ))
2- صواريخ موجهة بالرادار(( متوسطة - طويلة المدى ))

والصواريخ الموجهة بالرادار تنقسم بدورها إلى نوعين 
1- ذات توجيه نصف إيجابي
2- ذات توجيه إيجابي

والصواريخ ذات التوجيه النصف إيجابي مثل صاروخ سبارو الذي تتسلح به الطائرات المصرية ويعتم فيه الصاروخ ذو المدى 50 كم على التوجيه برادار الطائرة التي اطلقته حتى يصيب الهدف
اما ذات التوجيه الإيجابي الكامل فيحتوى رأس الصاروخ نفسه على رادار صغير يقراء بيانات الطائرة الهدف قبل إطلاقه ومن ثم يعمل بمبداء اطلق وانسى فبمجرد ان تطلقه الطائرة تستطيع الانصارف بينما نصف الإيجابي يجب ان تظل راصدة للهدف حتى الإصابة. ومعنى هذا ان الطائرات المزودة بالصواريخ ذات التوجيه افيجابي تتفوق بشكل ساحق على الطائرات المزودة بالصواريخ ذات التوجيه نصف الإيجابي وبمعنى اخر فإن غياب هذه الصواريخ عند طرف ووجودها عند طرف اخر يضمن التفوق الجوي التام للطرف الذي يمتلكها وبالتالي النصر العسكري البري .

كان لدى إسرائيل 80 طائرة فقط من طراز اف-15 تمتلك القدرة على إطلاق هذا الصاروخ، لكن امريكا الأن تسلم إسرائيل طائرات جديدة عبارة عن 150 طائرة اف-16 أي ، 50 طائرة اف-15 أي.
وهذه الطرازات تتميز بمداها البعيد إذ تستطيع قصف إيران والعودة دون التزود الجوي بالوقود . إضافة إلى ذلك فهي كلها مسلحة بالصواريخ إمرام. ومثل هذا العدد يعني انه عند اتمام الصفقة سيتحول ميزان القوي بالمرة إلى إسرائيل. وقد طلبت مصر من الولايات المتحدة بشكل متكرر الحصول على هذا الصاروخ وقوبل طلبها في جميع المرات بالرفض

طائرة أف-15 تطلق امرام


ووافقت أمريكا على تزويد مصر فقط بعدد محدود من صاروخ الإمرام الدفاع الجوي




والسؤال الأن 
هل يوجد لدى مصر بدائل ؟؟

والجواب هو نعم
صحيح انه محظور علىالمصريين ان يقموا بتعديل طائرات اف-16 الأمريكية ولكن ليست كل طائرات السلاح الجوي المصري امريكية 
وهناك بديلين للصاروخ الأمريكي
الأول هو الصاروخ الفرنسي ميكا الباهظ الثمن إذ يبلغ ثمن الصاروخ الواحد مليون دولار امريكي
والثاني هو الصاروخ الروسي R-77 وتشير التجارب انه افضل من الإمرام . ويستلزم تركيب هذا الصاروخ تعديل الرادار ايضاً . واما مصر فرصة لتحديث طائرات الميراج لديها بهذا الصاروخ وتتكلف الطائرة الواحدة للتعديل حوالي 5 مليون دولار كما يمكن تحميلة ايضاً على طائرات الميج-21

ترى هل ستقوم مصر بالحفاظ على ميزان القوى الحالي بالتوجه نجو روسيا ؟ 
أم ستكتفي بانتظار موافقة أمريكا على بيع الإمرام؟؟
سؤال قد يؤثر على مصير المنطقة
الصاعق
*

----------


## ماما زوزو

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
سلمت يدك ياصاعق
موضوع رائع
*

----------


## الصاعق

تسلمي على الرد يا ماما زوزو وشكراً على المرور

----------


## الصاعق

*مصر مهددة في حياة كل فرد بشعبها.*



هذا العنوان حقيقة صرفة . والمقصود به هو المشاكل المثارة حالياً على مياه النيل. في الحقيقة ان منبع المشكلة هو مطالبة دول منبع النيل بإعادة تقسيم مياه النيل بين دول المنبع والمجرى والمصب متهمين مصر بأنا حصلت على نصيب الأسد من مياه النيل. والحقيقة أن هذه العبارة صحيحة تماماً فمصر بالفعل تحصل على نصيب الأسد من مياه النيل



*لماذا تحصل مصر على الحصة الكبرى* 

ببساطة جميع الدول المطلة على النيل تتميز بغزارة الأمطار طوال العام وجميعها تعتمد على الزراعة المطرية ويعد نهر النيل بالنسبة لهذه الدول مصدراً ثانوياً من مصادر الري. لكن الوضع يختلف بالنسبة لمصر التي تتميز بمناخ جاف تماماً ومياه جوفيه محدودة بالكمية وتكلفة الاستخراج. ويعد نهر النيل هو المصدر الوحيد الحقيقي للمياه الذي يوفر الحياة لشعب يزيد عن السبعين مليون نسمة . وتعد تقنيات الري المستخدمة في مصر شديدة التطور بالمقارنة لباقي دول نهر النيل التي تهدر المياه بأساليب الري العتيقة. بينما تعاني مصر من انخفاض حاد في متوسط نصيب الفرد من مياه النيل من المتوقع أن يزداد بشكل درامي في السنوات المقبلة لدولة تزيد سنوياً بما يفوق المليون مواطن.



*لماذا ترغب دول أفريقيا في إعادة توزيع الحصص؟*

الحقيقة ان مياه النيل مورد رخيص لمياه الشرب بينما تحتاج استغلال مياه الأمطار للشرب إلى إقامة العديد م الخزانات والمنشآت المكلفة . والتي لا تملك هذه الدول تكاليفها.



*هل هناك من حل ؟*

في الواقع تشير الإحصائيات أن 3/4 مياه النيل تضيع في الأحراش بسبب البخر النباتي الكثيف. ومن شأن مشروعات معينة أن توفر مقادير كبيرة جداً من المياه للجميع. إلا أن هذه المشروعات بجانب احتياجها لرأس المال ستستغرق وقتاً في تنفيذها . في هذه الأثناء أعلنت  كينيا انسحابها من اتفاقية النيل . بينما أعلنت أوغندا منذ عدة شهور أن مشروع الانسحاب من الاتفاقية مطروح أمام البرلمان ومن المتوقع ان يوافق عليه .



*الخيارات الإستراتيجية* 

من الواضح ان هذه الدول اختارت المواجهة فلماذا يا ترى ؟. كما ذكرنا سابقاً ان مصر هددت اثيوبيا علناً في الثمانينيات بتدمير أي سد يحجز مياه النيل عن مصر ( يخل بحصة مصر ) وقد رضخت اثيوبيا.  وما دفع اثيوبيا لاتخاذ هذا الموقف وقعها ضمن دائرة عمل الصقور المقاتلة المصرية f-16 . ومن حينها بدأت اثيوبيا في مشروع بناء قوة ردع جوية فامتكلت طائرات سوخوي-27 القوية وهي اقوى في القتال الجوي من طائراتنا ولكن عددها لا زال غير كبير بصورة تشجع اثيوبيا على التمرد. في حين ان لنا حدوداً مشتركة مع السودان تفتح المجال للعمل العسكري الكامل. بينما تقع دول المنبع خارج عمل قواتنا الجوية مما شجعها على التنمر في وجه مصر.

في خلال هذه الأزمة  اعلنت أمريكا عزمها عن تزويد مصر بطائرات الإمداد بالوقود جواً . وفور إعلان هذا الخبر توجه وزير الدفاع الأوغندي للبرلمان الذي يناقش قرار الانسحاب من اتفاقية مياه النيل ووقف الوزير فوق منصة البرلمان قائلاً (( إ، وزارة الدفاع توصي بإقفال هذه المناقشة لضرها البالغ على الأمن الوطني لأوغندا. )) وفجأة استجابت كينيا للجهود الدبلوماسية المصرية وبدأت اجتماعات لحل المشاكل المعلقة . لماذا هذا التغير؟ الإجابة البسيطة أن هذه الدول وقعت في دائرة عمل القوات الجوية المصرية ( رغم ان الصفقة لم تنفذ بعد ) مما اشعرها بالتهديد ففضلت الحل السلمي.



هذه الأحداث تدفعنا للتساؤل حول الأمن المائي لمصر فلم يعد التهديد الإسرائيلي هو التهديدي الوحيد الأن بل هناك تهديد يتعلق بوجودنا واستمرارنا .فماذا نحن فاعلون

----------


## atefhelal

*أشكر لك أخى الصاعق إثارتك لموضوع مياه النيل .. فالنيل لمصر هو الحياة دون أدنى مبالغة ، وهى هبة النيل .. ونحن فى مصر نعانى حاليا نقصا شديدا فى الموارد المائية بقترب من حد المجاعة ...وموضوع النيل والموارد المائية وخطط الدولة فى تنمية هذه الموارد والجوانب السياسية والتاريخية لهذا الموضوع مطروحة بالكامل فى الرابط التالى :

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...8&page=3&pp=15*

----------


## الصاعق

الأخ الأكبر عاطف هلال
دائماً افتخر إذا رأيت تعليقك على أحد |أرائي فشكراً جزيلاً لك على المرور والتعليق والرابط ايضاَ 
ارق تحياتي

----------


## الصاعق

*اثيوبيا تتهم مصر بأنها السبب في تخلفهاالاقتصادي

ذكر وزير خاريجة أثيوبيا في حديث ادلى به لموقع إيجبت دايلي نيوز بأن مصر دأبت على تهديد اثيوبيا  بغرض منعها من استغلال مياه النيل واضاف بان اثيوبيا عازمة على حجز المزيد من مياه الفيضان لاستخدامها في الريموضحاً بان اختناق الاقتصاد الأثيوبي هو نتيجة استحواز مصر على نصيب الأسد من مياه النيل الأزرق وان اثيوبيا لا تستطيع مباشرة خطة تنمية زراعية لهذا السبب ( لحظوا ان اثيوبيا التي تهطل الأمطار على هضبتها طوال العام لا تعتمد على الري النهري اساساً وإنما المطري)) واضاف إنه سر غير معلن ان مصر تمتلك قوات خاصة مدربة على القتال في الإدغال وانه لا تفسير  لذلك سوى ان هذه القوات مدربة للعمل ضد اثيوبيا . واختتم الوزير تصريحاته النارية بقوله ان مصر لا سبيل لها لمنع اثيوبيا مجدداً من استخدام المياه بحرية بالتهديد العسكري وانه الكي تمنع اثيوبيا فلا سبيل إلا ان تحتل اثيوبيا وهو ما لم تفعله دولة طوال التاريخ 

انتهت تصريحات الوزير وارجو ان يتنامى الوعي لدينا بهذه المشكلة التي تهدد وجود الوطن والشعب*

----------


## Bold Eagle

Would you please just focus on the current situation. I feel like we don't have a strong army any more. Talking to some of my friends who are officers in the different sectors in the army tells that we are in a catastrophic situation these days. I mean they say that the army become as everywhere else in the country. go to any public office and see how employees do their job and you will get the feeling about the army. I hope this is not the case!!!!!!!!!!.

----------


## Bold Eagle

Would you guys just focus on the current situation and how fare are we from  Israel capabilities since they have a spy satalite and GIS guding systems as well as they are really have way advanced ability to attack and gain lands and keep it under control!!!!!!.

----------


## بنت مصر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اود اعلامكم ان هناك جواسيس يهود امريكان يدخلون منتدانا لاستطلاع الرأي 
وتم ايقاف عضويتهم مرتين من قبل ويبدو أننا في الطريق الي الثالثة
لاننا لا نريدهم معنا فلتركونا في حالنا وليغوروا في داهية
أحفاد القردة والخنازير


بسنت

----------


## الصاعق

*الأخ العزيز بلود إيجل
الحقيقة ان هذا الموضوع من بدايته وارجو ان تقرأه من بدايته قد تناول توازن القوىبين مصر وإسرائيل وتطور الفجوة التقنية خلال هذه الفترة . 
قوة الجيش المصري وإمكانياته وقدرته علىالدفاع عن ارضنا التي توصلت إليها قد جاءت من3 مصادر.
1- حرب تحرير الكويت وأداء الجيش المصري فيها .
2- مناورة بدر 96 الشهيرة والتي تناولتها عشرات التحليلات
3-تقارير المواقعالعالمية مثل جلوبال سكيورتي والتي تشير إلى ان قدرات مصر الدفاعية قد اقتربت كثيراً من القدرات الإسرائيلية اكثر من أي وقت مضى 
ارجو مرة أخرى قرأة الموضوع من بدايته فقد بداء الموضوع بسؤال يشبه سؤالك هذا وتم الإجابة عليهتفصيلياً وبتحليل زمني

الأخت العزيزة بنت مصر
يسعدني دائماً مرورك على موضوعاتي*

----------


## Bold Eagle

Dear brother Alsaeq,
Thanks for your reply and I really like your analysis.
Keep it up man.
Thanks again

----------


## الصاعق

*خبر مفرح* 

*اعلنت مصادر عسكرية في واشنطن ان صفقة ضخمة لمصلحة القوات الجوية المصرية تحتالتفاوض الأن . تتضمن الصفقة والتي تبلغ قيمتها 4.5 مليار دولار امريكي 100 طائرة f-16 بلوك 50 المتقدمة مما يشكل إضافة كبيرة للقوات الجوية المصرية *

----------


## الصاعق

فيما يلي بعض الصور للطائرة الجديدة والتي تعد من احدث الطرازات العاملة لهذه الطائرة وتمتاز بطول مداها وحمولتها وقدراتها القتالية العالية 










 ::   ::   ::

----------


## الصاعق

أول طائرة صناعة مصرية بالكامل

فيه أمل في بكره 

لا يعلمالكثيرون ان مصر الأن تقدمت تكنولوجيا إلى حد تصنيع طائرة حربية كاملة . الا وهي الطائرة k-8 الصينية . فقد تم توقيع عقد مع الصين تصنع بمقتضاه مصر طائرة التدريب والمقاتلة الخفيفة . إن هذا ليس كما يظن البعض تجميع للأجزاء بل يجري إنتاج الجزء الأعظم من أجزاء الطائرة في مصر في المصانع الحربية وهي خطوة غير مسبوقة للصناعات الحربية المصرية . ويجري حالياً العمل على تصميم اول طائرة تدريب ومقاتلة خفيفة مصرية التصميم ايضاً .
وتمتاز هذه الطائرة إلى انها تستطيع ممارسة مهام القصف الأرضي إلى جوار كونها طائرة تديب وقدرتهاعلى المناورة ممتازة إضافة الى انها طائرة التدريب الوحيدة القادرة على حمل صواريخ جو-جو حرارية

صور المقاتلة k-8

----------


## الصاعق

من صحيفة بديعوت احرنوت 4/4/2005

وصول المروحيات المقاتلة الأكثر تقدمًا في العالم 


سلاح الجو الإسرائيلي يتلقى اليوم المروحيات المقاتلة الثلاث الأولى من نوعها من طراز "أباتشي لونغباو"، كجزء من سرب مروحيات يضم 20 مروحية...

مراسلو "ArabYnet"


حطت ثلاث طائرات عامودية من طراز "أباتشي لونغباو" في مطار سلاح الجو الإسرائيلي "ريمون"، يوم أمس (الأحد). وتعتبر هذه الطائرات الثلاث الأولى من نوعها التي تسلمها سلاح الجو الإسرائيلي كجزء من سرب مقاتل جديد يتكون من 20 طائرة عامودية. وستجري يوم الثلاثاء القادم مراسم بمشاركة وزير الدفاع، شاؤول موفاز، بمناسبة وصول هذه المروحيات المقاتلة.

وقد أجريت يوم الأحد الماضي مراسم إرسال هذه الطائرات في مصانع شركة "بوينغ" في ولاية أريزونا الأمريكية، حيث تم تحميلها على متن طائرة نقل روسية. وسيبلغ سعر القطعة الواحدة 27 مليون دولار. وقد بلغت تكاليف هذه الصفقة 640 مليون دولار. وقالت مصادر في الجيش الإسرائيلي: "إنها طائرات عامودية تتميز بقدرات خاصة من وجهات نظر قتالية متعددة. شراء هذه المروحيات يعتبر قفزة بالنسبة لسلاح الجو الإسرائيلي".

وقبل أكثر من عام واحد، تلقى سلاح الجو الإسرائيلي طائرات "F16I" وهي طائرات مقاتلة تعتبر آخر صرخة في مجال الطائرات المقاتلة. وقد أطلقت على المروحيات المقاتلة الجديدة اسم "سراف" (الأفعى، حية سامة). ومن المتبع في إسرائيل إطلاق أسماء أفاع سامة من "التوراة" على المروحيات المقاتلة. وسيتم ضم المروحيات الجديدة إلى سرب "تسرعاه" (الدبور) تحت قيادة المقدم "ط" في القاعدة العسكرية "رامون".

وسائل رؤية متطورة وتكنولوجيا متقدمة

ويقول ضابط كبير في سلاح الجو الإسرائيلي عن مميزات المروحيات الجديدة: "يمكن لهذه المروحيات أن تحلق في أي حالة طقس وفي ساعات الليل، وذلك بمساعدة أجهزة للرؤية الليلية المركبة فيها والتي يتم نقلها إلى عيون الطيار. وفي مروحيات أخرى، يستخدم الطيارون أجهزة تقوي من ضوء النجوم، ولذلك فهناك تحسن كبير".

ويضيف الضابط: "التحسن الإضافي الهام يتعلق بجهاز رادار "لونغباو" المركب فوق المروحة ويمكن تشخيص هدف واحد أو أكثر في الوقت ذاته، وتحديد أولويات صحيحة بما يتلاءم مع الأوضاع، إطلاق الصاروخ دون الحفاظ على اتصال عيني ودون حاجة للتواجد في المكان الأمر الذي يعرض المروحية للإصابة. وتقدم لنا هذه التكنولوجيا طريقة مواجهة أفضل مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار المخاطر المتعلقة بالمروحيات، ابتداءً بإطلاق نار من بنادق كلاشينكوف وصواريخ مضادة للدبابات ونيران مضادة للطائرات".

تعليق الصاعق

لقد وافقت الولايات المتحدة ايضاً على إمداد مصر بنفس نوعية الطائرات لكن من دون الرادار المتطور والذي يعد ميزتها الأساسية

----------


## سـلـوى

*اخى الكبير و استاذى القدير بجد الصاعق* 
*انا توقفت عند (**بداية الثمانينيات

عقد التحديث بالقوات المسلحة المصرية)*

*و ان شاء الله لى عودة للتكملة*

*بس ما شاء الله موضوع رائع* 
*بس للاسف المشاركات فية اقل بكثييييييييير مما يستحق*
*على العموم ادعو الله ان يثقل من ميزان حسناتك و يدخلك فسيح جناتة*

*تقبل خالص تقديرى و احترامى*


*و تسلم على طرحك للمصادر و المواقع التى تؤكد اكتر هذا الكلام بارك الله فيك*

----------


## الصاعق

شكراً اختي العزيزة وسعيد للغاية ان الموضوع اعجبك

----------


## سـلـوى

*اخى الفاضل القدير جداااااااااا الصاعق*


*اسفة لتاخرى بس علشان الامتحانات* 

*بس ممكن سؤال لماذا نحن لا نحارب اليس هو واجب علينا ان نحارب و نحرر دولنا العربية من الاحتلال و المتحلين*

*اليس كلامك هو اكبر دليل على ان الله سبحانة و تعالى لا ينسى عبيدة الذين يسعون للحفاظ على دينة و بلادة* 

*و التاريخ كلة يشهد بذلك*
*و كل شوية نتطور فى اسلحتنا و غيرها*
*فلماذا نكتفى بالكلام و المتابعة فقد من على بعد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


*احيانا بل كثيرا بجاوب بنفسى و مش عارفة هل هى اجابة سليمة ام لا* 

*و هو* *انا شايفة ان حالنا نحن العرب نستاهل علية بجد و انا بعتبر هذا عقاب من الله لما نتصف بية حاليا 

من سلبية و استهتار و تسيب و اهمال للدين و عدم اتباعة بما يجب 

نحن مش مسلمين صح لان الاسلام كرامة و عزة و عدل و ثقة و عدم سلبية ولا استهتار و للاسف نحن نفتقد لكل ذلك

فكيف و نحن مهملين و سلبيين على حال بلادنا بان نهتم بحال الدول التى حولنا 

نحن لن ننتصر ولن نينصلح حالنا و تصبح كل الدول العربية حرة 

غير عندما نغير من انفسنا و نهتم بشؤن ديننا على اكمل وجة بقدر الامكان و نترك السلبية و نفيق لحال بلادنا و منها اكيد هنتتصر فى تحرير بلادنا العربية جميعها و انفسنا اولا*




*انا اسفة انى طولت*

*ادعو الله ان يحفظك و يثقل ميزان حسناتك* 
*و يسكنك فسيح جناتة*
*ولا يحرمنا من حضرتك و من مواضيعك الرائعة*

*تقبل خالص تقديرى و احترامى الدائم*

----------


## الصاعق

اختي العزيزة 

حتى نحارب الأن كان يجب علينا الإعداد من 10 أو 15 سنة ماضية علىالصعيد الاقتصادي والعسكري. لكننالم نفعل ذلك . الحرب الأن بمثابة انتحار فنحن جاهزين للدفاع إلى حد ما بحيث نذيق المهاجم خسائر تردعه عن الهجوم . لكن قدراتنا الهجومية غير مؤهلة بالمرة للهجوم ولازلنا متأخرين خطوتين عن العدو.

عموماً قرأت تصريح لوزير الري يشيد فيه السدود التي تنوي اثيوبيا بنائها على النيل الأزرق لحجز مياه الفيضان مدعياً انها ستنظم انسياب المياه طوال العام . مما يعني ان دائرة القوة المصرية انكمشت اكثر فاكثر فاصبحنا عاجزين حتى على المستوى الفكري عن الدفاع عن الأمن المباشر للوطن. نعم يمكننا ردع اثيوبيا عسكرياً لكننا اخترنا الا نفعل بلواستسلمنا للضغط الأثيوبي ولنا الله في مياه النيل

----------


## سـلـوى

*مش عارفة يمكن انا بحلم او متاخرة* 

*بس مش ايام الرسول عليه افضل الصلاه و السلام كانوا بيحربوا علطول* 
*اكيد مش علطول علطول يعنى بس بمعنى اصح ان الفترة لم تاخد كل هذة السنين* 

*انا برضو مش هقدر افتى علشان سنى و خبرتى مش جامدة حاليا طبعا*


*حفظك الله دائما*

----------


## الصاعق

اختي العزيزة 

بداية لم يفرض الله القال على المسلمين إلا حينما قويت شوكتهم وقضى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 13 عام يدعو لإسلام بمكة بدون قتال. ثانياً وهو الأهم فإن جيشالمسلمين كان معه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والصحابة الأبرار وايدهم الله بالمعجزات والكرامات في حربهم . ثالثاً الحرب اليوم غير الحرب وقتها فلم يعد الأمر خيل وبعض السيوف بل تحكم الحرب اعتبارات استراتيجية وتقنية هائلة 

دمت بكل خير

----------


## الصاعق

اسمحي لي بأن اضيف سينايو صغير لما يمكن ان يحدث إذا قامت الحرب بين سوريا وإسرائيل (( بلاش مصر دلوقتي ))

بس عشان ندرك الفجوة التقنية ممكن تعمل ايه 

بداية تقوم إسرائيل بإطلاق طائرات اف-16 المجهزة لتدمير الدفاع الجوي وتحميها مقاتلات اف-15

عندما تقترب المقاتلات من الدفاع الجوي السوري تطلق عشرات الطائرات الصغيرة بدون طيار التي تجعلى الرادارات السورية تعمل بكل طاقتها . ويكون رد فعل سوريا إطلاق طائرات لتعترض الطائرات الإسرائيلية ورفعالإستعداد بالدفاع الجوي. تطلق طائرات الأف-16 عشرات الصورايخ الموجهة على الدفاع الجوي السوري ومن خارج مدى اسلحة الدفاع الجوي مع الشوشرة الكثيفة بالمعداتالأمريكية الحديثة على الرادارت السورية . تتدمر الرادارات السورية ويصاب الدفاع الجوي والقوات الجوية بالعمي الكامل. تهاجم طائرات اف-15 الطائرات السورية بصواريخ امرام بعيدة المدى لتسقطها بدون انتتمكن الطائرات السورية حتى من رؤيتها . تنطلق موجة ثانية من طائرات اف-15 واف-16 لتهاجم المطارات السورية من فورها والدفاع الجوي الذي اصبح عديم الفائدة لتدمرهم تماماً. تهاجم القوات البرية الإسرائيلية المواقع السورية بالمدفعية بعيدة المدى الموجهة بأشعة الليزر ودبابات الميركافا الحديثة في الوقت التي تلقىالطائرات الإسرائيلية العمودية الأباتشي بصواريخها لتحصد المدرعات السورية بسرعة الريح مع مساهمة طائرات الأف-16 التي تلقى اطنان من القنابل الموجهة والذكية بالأقمار الصناعية على الدبابات والمدفعية السورية وبوووووم في خلال يوم واحد يكونوا على ابواب دمشق.

لماذا ؟ لأن الأسلحة السورية رغم كثرة عددها متخلفة تقنياً بشكل كبير عن الأسلحة الإسرائيلية . هذا التفوق لازم كما وكيفاً كي يكون الهجوم خياراً ممكناً يا اختي الفاضلة وهو تفوق لا نمتلكه بل يتفوق علينا العدو ولكن ليس بهذا القدر المؤسف . السؤال هو كم من الوقت يلزمنا إحراز هذا التفوق ومن هي الدول التي ستمدنا بالسلاح المتقدم وماذا سنصنع منه ؟ ومن اين سنأتي بالأموال الباهظة المطلوبة لتسليح جيش بهذا الحجم والكفاءة ؟ وكم من الوقت يلزم لتدريب الجنود على الأسلحة الحديثة التي تعمل كلها بالكمبيوتر ؟؟ وكم من الوقت نحتاج لبناء اقتصاد قوي يتحمل تمويل استمرار الحرب وليس فقط بداية نشوبها ؟ وهل ستضمن الدول الموردة للأسلحة استبدال الخسائر وقت المعركة ام ستعلن الحظر علينا ؟ اجيبي عن هذه الأسئلة تعرفي كم الوقت الذي يلزمنا من الأن . هذا ليس مستحيلاً لكنه سيأخذ وقت ولا شك

دمت بخير

----------


## سـلـوى

*و انا اقتنعت بكلام حضرتك*
*و اكيد مش كل حاجة بالساهل دة شئ طبيعى*

*بس يمكن اجباتى على السؤال هى كما قلت هنا*
*و دى برضو محتاجة سنييييين مش عارفة امتى* 






> *فكيف و نحن مهملين و سلبيين على حال بلادنا بان نهتم بحال الدول التى حولنا* 
> 
> *نحن لن ننتصر ولن نينصلح حالنا و تصبح كل الدول العربية حرة* 
> 
> *غير عندما نغير من انفسنا و نهتم بشؤن ديننا على اكمل وجة بقدر الامكان و نترك السلبية و نفيق لحال بلادنا و منها اكيد هنتتصر فى تحرير بلادنا العربية جميعها و انفسنا اولا*


*شكرا لاهتمام و رد حضرتك*
*ربنا يحفظك يا رب*

----------


## ahmedab216

*الأخ الكريم الصاعق

مضت أكثر من ساعة و أنا أستمتع بكل سطر و كلمة في موضوعك الأكثر من رائع.
بثثت في نفسي الحماس و الغيرة علي مصرنا الحبيبة
أعدت لي احساس افتقدته منذ عام 1977

شكرا جزيلا لك ....
سبقني من أشادوا بجهدك الوافر و السخي

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم

مع خالص تحياتي

أحمـد*

----------


## الصاعق

> *الأخ الكريم الصاعق*
> 
> *مضت أكثر من ساعة و أنا أستمتع بكل سطر و كلمة في موضوعك الأكثر من رائع.*
> *بثثت في نفسي الحماس و الغيرة علي مصرنا الحبيبة*
> *أعدت لي احساس افتقدته منذ عام 1977*
> 
> *شكرا جزيلا لك ....*
> *سبقني من أشادوا بجهدك الوافر و السخي*
> 
> ...


اعتذر بشدة اخي العزيز عن تأخري في الرد . يبدو انك رردت في الفترة التي غاب فيها الإعلام البريدي
ارجو ان تشعر بكامل الحرية فيطرح أية أسئلة وثق انها ستجد كل اهتمام 

دمت بكل خير ::

----------


## عـزالديـن

*إستمتعت كثيراً وأنا أطالع هذا الموضوع الثرى بالتحليل الموضوعى

خاصة وأن القوات الجوية والدفاع الجوى قد إستحوذ على الجانب الأكبر منه  

قد تكون التهديدات كبيرة وواضحة وربما نمر بحالة من التراخى تفرضها علينا الضغوط الإقتصادية والدولية

ولكن نفس تلك التهديدات غير بعيدة عن عدونا واعتقد ان معاناته قد تكون أكبر 

معركة قادمة قد تكون الهزيمة فيها حليف الطرفين بعد إختلاف معايير النصر عن ما قبل

جميع النظريات العسكرية أجمعت على أن القوات اللازمة للدفاع تعادل ثلث القوات اللازمة الهجوم

أى يكفي أن تمتلك ثلث قوة عدوك حتى تستطيع الدفاع عن نفسك أو ردعه فى حال شروعه بالهجوم

والتحليلات تقول أننا نمتلك أكثر من هذا بكثير وقد تشمل الاحصائيات ماهو معلن فقط 

وعلى رأس تلك الأسلحة التى نمتلكها هو الإيمان الصادق والعقيدة الراسخة والإقدام طمعاً فى الشهادة

وهذا مالم يتوفر لدى العدو صاحب التكنولوجيا المتقدمة والقضايا الخاسرة

كل الشـكر لأخى أحمـد على هذا المجهود الكبير والطيب

أنتظر منك الإستمرار 

ولك منى وافر التحية والتقدير والإحترام  
   
*

----------


## الصاعق

اسعدني مرورك ياعز الدين 

ثمة سؤال يتعلق بنظرية الدفاع القديمة 

فالنفرض انالقوة المدافعة ضعف المهاجمة 

القوة المدافعةمسلحةبالرشاشات الألية 

القوة المهاجمةمدعمةبالمدرعات والهليكوبتر وتمتلك تفوق جوي

ماذا تظنالنتيجة ستكون ؟

عسكرياً فأن قوة السلاح تقاس بمقدار قوته النيرانية ومداه وتضاف للطائرات الحمولة 

وعليه فالرشاش الثقيل يمكن للجندي العامل عليهان يبيد فصيلة جنود في طرفة عين 

هذا نحن نعرفه وهم يعرفوه


شكراً لك ياصديقي

----------


## عـزالديـن

> اسعدني مرورك ياعز الدين 
> 
> ثمة سؤال يتعلق بنظرية الدفاع القديمة 
> 
> فالنفرض انالقوة المدافعة ضعف المهاجمة 
> 
> القوة المدافعةمسلحةبالرشاشات الألية 
> 
> القوة المهاجمةمدعمةبالمدرعات والهليكوبتر وتمتلك تفوق جوي
> ...


*أهلا بك أخى أحمـد وإسمح لى بالعود إلى موضوعك القيم والرد 
المقصود بأنه يلزوم للهجوم من قوات ثلاث أضعاف دفاعات الجانب الآخر 
أو أنه بلزم لتأمين الدفاع على الأقل ثلث قوات الهجوم للجانب المهاجم 
وهنا نتحدث عن القوات كنوع وكم وليس المقصود ان يكون جندى يحمل رشاشا مقابل مجموعة مشاة ميكانيكية
ولكن لواء مدرع مجهز بنفس التجهيز المتطور ومرابط يمكنه وقف هجوم 3 ألوية مدرعة مهاجمة
الهجوم يلزمه الحركة وتطوير الهجوم وأثناء التحركات قد يكون مكشوفاً أو هدفا متحركاً غير محصن
بينما الدفاعات تكون محصنه ومؤمنه ومرابطه 
ولنفرض على سبيل المثال ان هناك مدفع أو دبابة مرابطه فى دشمة ذات تجهيز هندسى عال تتوافر فيه عوامل الإخفاء والتمويه قد تفلح فى إبادة عدد من الدبابات والمدرعات المهاجمة المتقدمه والمتحركة أو على الأقل شلها عن الحركة 
أيضاً فصيلة من جنودالمشاة بكامل أسلحتهم وذخيرتهم مع المجموعات الداعمة من حاملى الـ RGB و حاملى الصواريخ الخفيفة أرض جو المضادة للطيران المنخفض والباحثة عن الحرارة مرابطين فى خنادقهم تحت مظلة من وسائل الإخفاء والتمويه أيضاً , هذه الفصيلة قادرة على إيقاف هجوم سرية كاملة من المشاة الميكانيكى بكامل تجهيزاتها ومعداتها كما أنها قادرة على منع مرور الطيران المنخفض فى مساحة نصف قطرها 1كم 
وعلى نطاق اوسع يمكننا التحدث عن حوائط الصواريخ المضادة للطائرات وأيضاً النقاط القوية المجهزة هندسياً والمظلات الجوية ومراكز الإنذار التكتيكى والاستراتيجى 
كل هذه عوامل دفاعية يلزم للمهاجم أو المخترق أن يكون لديه على الأقل ثلاثة أضعاف ماسيواجهه من دفاعات حتى يكون لديه الفرصة للإختراق     
كما ان النظرية العسكرية تحتم على القائد التوقف عن الاستمرار فى الهجوم والتمركز إن تعدت خسائره 25 % من القوات أو العتاد أو ينظم عملية الإنسحاب السريع إن إستمرت الخسائر وتعدت نسبة الـ 35 % بينما فى حالة الدفاع فهى مستمرة ومتواصلة ناهيك عن مشكلة الإمداد والتموين والتسليح والخدمات الطبية للقوات المتحركة والتى قد تكون مؤمنه بشكل جيد للقوات المرابطة والمتمركزة
ربما تكون هناك كما تعنى ضربات جوية خاطفة وموجعه ولكن مع وجود دفاعات قوية قد تكون مكلفة وخسائرها موجعة أيضاً لجانب الهجوم وهذا ماقد يجعل الخبراء العسكريون يتحفظون كثيراً قبل التفكير فى القيام بأعمال هجومية ضد طرف آخر قد يكون لديه تجهيزات دفاعية قوية
ويحضرنى هنا مشاهد حرب 6 أكتوبر 73 وماتم التجهيز له من خطط وحجم القوات لعبور قناة السويس وهى مانع مائى قد استغلته اسرائيل كخط دفاعى أول يليه خط بارليف المكون من نقاط دفاعية قوية مجهزة هندسياً داخل الساتر الترابى وكيف كان حجم الهجوم اللازم من نيران المدفعية والصواريخ والأسراب الجوية وفرق المشاة والمدرعات لإكتساح تلك الدفاعات وفتح الثغرات به وقد تم بعون الله وبسالة الجندى المصرى وإيمانه بما يقاتل من أجله

ونحن هنا بصدد التحدث عن حرب تقليدية خالية من إستخدام أسلحة الدمار الشامل سواء الكيماوية أو البيلوجية أو النووية 
فتلك لها معايير أخرى وحسابات أخرى والتى يكفى فيها نفاذ ثلاث أو اربع صواريخ حاملة للرؤوس النووية إلى العمق لإنهائها

أكرر شـكرى لك أخى أحمـد على هذا الموضوع الثرى

ولك منى وافر التحية والتقدير    
*

----------


## عمر المصري

*الأخ العزيز أحمد* 
*نشكرك على هذا الموضوع القيم*
*لكن السؤال الآن ماذا عن مواجهة القدرات غير التقليدية لإسرائيل*
*بالتحديد القنابل النيترونية*
*وهي قنابل مشعة تقتل الكائنات الحية في نطاق يحدده مدى القنبلة سلفا*
*أنقل إليك هذا الموضوع عن جريدة البيان في عددها الصادر 9 ديسمبر عام 1999*


*مواجهة الأطفال باليورانيوم*


القاهرة - أحمد رجب

لم تتوقف آلة الحرب الصهيونية عن تطوير أدواتها في مواجهة العرب حتى لو كانوا أطفالا، وهكذا فعل جيش الاحتلال الإسرائيلي بأطفال فلسطين.

تشير وثائق الكنيست الإسرائيلي إلى أن النائب العربي *عصام مخول* تقدم باستجواب إلى وزير الدفاع حول استخدام قوات الاحتلال لقذائف ومدرعات استخدم اليورانيوم في صناعتها لزيادة القدرة على الاختراق بالنسبة للمقذوفات ودعم كفاءة الدروع بالنسبة للمصفحات. وأنه تم استخدام هذه المقذوفات بالفعل في جنوب لبنان، وآثر الجيش الإسرائيلي الصمت تجاه الاستجواب حتى الآن.

وقامت البيان بالاتصال هاتفيا بالنائب العربي عصام مخول الذي قال أنه استطاع الحصول على معلومات ووثائق( أمد بها البيان ) تشير إلى أن الجيش الإسرائيلي استعمل أسلحة جديدة ضد المقاومة الوطنية في جنوب لبنان تؤدي للقتل بشكل سريع وتم استخدام اليورانيوم في صناعتها، وذكر مخول أنه أجرى اتصالات مع عدد من العلماء في إسرائيل أكدوا ذلك الأمر.

*وفي الوقت ذاته فقد حصلت البيان على معلومات من عدد من المصادر العربية في إسرائيل وفي الأراضي الفلسطينية والعاصمة المصرية القاهرة تشير إلى أن قوات الاحتلال استخدمت في قذائفها ضد المدنيين الفلسطينيين مادة اليورانيوم، وبوجه خاص في قذائف الدبابات، وبعض المقذوفات الصاروخية وهو الأمر الذي من شأنه إحداث قدرة تدميرية مرتفعة للمقذوف وإيقاع أكبر قدر من التدمير، إضافة إلى تطوير بعض أنواع الرصاص ومنها رصاص دمدم المحرم دوليا بحيث يضاف إلى سبائك الرصاصات اليورانيوم المستنضب فيعطيه قوة إختراق أكبر وبخاصة رصاص دمدم الذي يحدث فجوات مريعة في أجساد الضحايا وترى الصور المرفقة لأحد الشهداء الذين أصيبوا برصاص دمدم في نابلس وحجم التدمير الوحشي برأس الشهيد ويد أحد الجرحى حتى أنها مزقتها كما يتضح من الصور.*

*وطالب النائب عصام مخول بإجراء الفحوصات اللازمة لجرحى الانتفاضة الفلسطينية وإخضاع المقذوفات الإسرائيلية للتحليل الدقيق.*

وذكر مخول للبيان أنه سيضطر إلى اللجوء للمحكمة الإسرائيلية العليا إذا استمر وزير الدفاع الإسرائيلي في رفضه الرد على الاستجواب.، ويشير إلى أن عددا من النواب الإسرائيليين قد ينضمون إليه فيما يتعلق بالشق الخاص بحماية المدرعات الإسرائيلية بألواح دخل اليورانيوم في صناعتها لأنها تصيب جنودهم بأضرار خطيرة!!… على الرغم من عدم اكتراث هؤلاء بالمآسي المنتظرة لأبناء الجنوب اللبناني وأبناء فلسطين المحتلة!.

*عبد الوهاب الدراوشة* النائب السابق في الكنيست ورئيس الحزب العربي الديمقراطي في إسرائيل قال للبيان في اتصال هاتفي أن *الأطباء في الأردن والذين يقومون بعلاج جرحى الانتفاضة أكدوا له أثناء زيارته للجرحى مؤخرا أن الإصابات الإسرائيلية بخلاف أنها قاتلة يصعب الشفاء منها بالوقت ذاته. وأن الرصاصات الإسرائيلية تحدث فجوات غير طبيعية في أجساد المصابين*.

وقال الدراوشة للبيان أنه لا يستبعد استعمال إسرائيل لمقذوفات ذات قدرة فائقة على الاختراق سواء للممتلكات أو للأرواح، وطالب بجهد عربي وإسلامي لتجريد إسرائيل من قدراتها المحرمة دوليا.

وفي لقاء  بالقاهرة مع الدكتور فوزي حماد الرئيس الأسبق للهيئة المصرية للطاقة الذرية أكد للبيان استخدام اليورانيوم في الدروع والمقذوفات مشيرا إلى أن الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية استخدمته أيضا.

*ويوضح الدكتور حماد أن اليورانيوم المستخدم هو اليورانيوم المستنضب أو المستنفذ بعد عزل العنصر 237 الفعال في القنابل الذرية، وأشار أن هذه التقنية من شأنها إعطاء قوة تغلغل هائلة للمقذوفات تمكنها من الاختراق الكامل حتى للدروع.*

وأشار إلى أن الجدل واسع حاليا في المؤسسات العلمية الأمريكية في شأن استخدام واشنطن لليورانيوم في المدرعات والمقذوفات أثناء حرب الخليج والذي أصاب الجنود الأمريكيين بأمراض خطيرة بسبب استنشاقهم للبخار الناجم عن احتراق بعض هذه المقذوفات والدروع وذلك حسب المصادر الغربية ذات الصلة.

ويعتبر الدكتور فوزي حماد أن الحل والردع لمواجهة استمرار إسرائيل في رفضها الانضمام إلى معاهدة حظر الانتشار النووي هو التقدم التكنولوجي الاقتصادي ودعم امتلاك العرب للتكنولوجيا النووية السلمية لأنها سوف تمثل رادع مهم لإسرائيل.

ويؤكد الدكتور حماد أن التعرض للإصابة بمثل هذا النوع من المقذوفات من شأنه إحداث مضاعفات مرضية خطيرة.

*الدكتور طارق النمر رئيس معمل التحليل الإشعاعي والمرشح المصري لجائزة الإيسيسكو يحذر بشدة من مخاطر استعمال قوات الاحتلال لهذه المقذوفات، ويوضح أن الإصابة بالأمراض السرطانية مؤكد في هذه الحالة إذ أن استخدام مادة اليورانيوم في سبيكة المقذوف سوف يصيب الكائنات الحية بأضرار قاطعة حتى من خلال الشظايا ويصبح الأمر أكثر خطورة إذا ما دخل المقذوف جسم الإنسان،كما في حالة الرصاص، هنا تصبح الإصابة بالأمراض السرطانية مؤكدة لأن اليورانيوم تصدر عنه جسيمات ألفا المدمرة للخلايا الحية وهي أخطر أنواع الأشعة المؤينة.*

*وطالب الدكتور النمر بإخضاع المقذوفات الإسرائيلية لتحليل إشعاعي دقيق للكشف عن مكوناتها بدقة.*



*الوكالـة الدوليـة للطاقـة الذريــة تؤكــد* 

*إجراء تجارب تفجير نووي في المنطقة*



وخلاف العدوان الصهيوني العنصري المتواصل ضد الإنسان العربي فإن إسرائيل تواصل عدوانها أيضا على مقدرات الأمة وتلوث الأراضي العربية وطعامنا وخضرواتنا بالإشعاع الذري القاتل والذي يتسبب بشكل مباشر في الإصابة بالسرطان.

*وتمكننا من الحصول على بعض صفحات من تقرير الوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية والذي من المقرر نشره في نهاية العام 2001 وهي الصفحات من 217 إلى 221 والتي تشمل دراسة أعدها فريق علمي مصري برئاسة الدكتور طارق النمر ويقطع بتلوث بعض الخضروات في مصر بالإشعاع الذري بسبب وقوع تجارب تفجيرات نووية في المنطقة.* 

ويقول الدكتور النمر للبيان أن فريقا من الوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية قطع بصحة النتائج التي توصل إليها الفريق المصري بعد إجراء بعض الفحوصات والتحليل الإشعاعي للعينات ومن ثم تم اعتماد التقرير المشار إليه ( انظر صورة من التقرير منشورة على الصفحة )  

ويقطع العالم المصري بأن مصدر هذه التجارب إسرائيل وأنها قامت بإجراء تفجيرات لقنابل نيترونية أسفل مياه خليج العقبة.وكنا قد نشرنا تقريرا شاملا منذ عامين حول تفصيلات التلوث المشار إليه ويأتي التقرير الذي ستصدره الوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية ليحسم الجدل المثار حول هذه القضية منذ نشرها وحتى الآن بشكل نهائي، وسوف نكشف عن المزيد من التفصيلات الخطيرة بشأن التلوثات الإشعاعية التي نجمت عن تجارب إسرائيل في بعض الدول العربية في وقت لاحق إذ أننا لسنا في حل من النشر بالوقت الحالي.





*تفاصيل الخطة الإسرائيلية لدرع الجولان النووي*



تحت اسم سري للغاية هو *( علاقة ديفيد)* أقر رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلي الخطة العسكرية السرية، والتي تستخدم فيها إسرائيل للمرة الأولى القنبلة النيترونية على الصعيد العملي وتشير وثائق أمريكية حصلت عليها البيان إلى أن الرئيس السوري الراحل حافظ الأسد كان قد قطع مباحثاته مع نظيره الأمريكي بل كلينتون في جنيف وعاد إلى سوريا بعدما أبلغه الأخير أنه من الأفضل أن تقبل سوريا بحلول وسط في مسألة الجولان، وأن الضمانة الوحيدة لإسرائيل بعد إعادة أجزاء كبيرة من الهضبة السورية سوف يكون عملية تلغيم واسعة للحدود بين البلدين بالقنابل النيترونية التي تقضي علي الكائنات الحية في محيط تأثيرها الإشعاعي، وأنه لهذا الغرض قد تضطر إسرائيل لاستقطاع أجزاء حدودية من أراضى الجولان.

رفض الرئيس السوري الراحل محاولات الضغط والإرهاب الأميركية وعاد من فوره إلى دمشق.

ولكن ما الذي تحتويه خطة باراك الإرهابي العتيد؟

*تقوم الخطة على تعبئة ألغام تنتشر بطول الحدود السورية الإسرائيلية بالقنابل النيتروني التي سوف تكون جاهزة للانفجار فور أي محاولة من جانب الجيش السوري لتجاوز الحدود وهو سوف يكون قادرا على غزو إسرائيل في مدى زمني قدره 12 ساعة حتى مع إعادة الهضبة السورية منزوعة السلاح.*

*وإضافة إلى ذلك يتم نصب قواعد صواريخ مرشدة بالليزر على طول الحدود تحمل رؤوس قذائف نيترونية إضافة إلى " قشرة مدفعية نيترونية ".*



*تشير الخطة الإسرائيلية المسماة علاقة ديفيد  إلى أن الانفجار النيتروني في حال قيام أي غزو سوري لإسرائيل سوف ينجم عنه إشعاع شديد يقتل الجنود حتى وهم داخل مدرعاتهم، وقد عهد إلى وحدة خاصة ضمن قوات الاحتلال تسمى "وحدة ميتار" بتنفيذ خطة التلغيم.* 

 وتشير الخطة أيضا إلى أن *يحصل باراك على تعهد خطي من الرئيس الأميركي بل كلينتون  لعدم معارضة الخطة الإسرائيلية، ويبدو أن باراك قد تمكن بالفعل من الحصول على هذا التعهد من كلينتون* وهو الأمر الذي سيمثل خطورة كبيرة على مصداقية واشنطن في العالم والشرق الأوسط إضافة إلى ما تعرضت له هذه المصداقية من فقدان للثقة بسبب الدعم الأعمى لإسرائيل ومحاولات تضليل المجتمع الدولي.





*كيف تصنع قنبلة نيترونية؟*



هذا هو السؤال الآن… لقد استطعنا الحصول على وثائق مهمة  تكشف تفاصيل صنع القنبلة النيترونية – (انظر صورة طبق الأصل منشورة من الوثائق) -  وعلى الرغم من أن البعض يحاولون إنكار وجودها من الأساس  فقد كشفت الصين عن امتلاكها لهذا النوع من القنابل، وتصوروا… إن المخابرات المركزية الأميركية تخشى بشدة من امتلاك الإرهابيون لهذه القنابل؟ ولما لا وقد استطاع صحفي الحصول على مستندات صناعة القنبلة ؟ وحتى لا يتهمنا البعض بأننا نروج للإرهابيين امتلاك هذه القنبلة فسنكتفي بنشر تفصيلات محدودة ولمن يهمه الأمر فإن الوثائق الكاملة بحوزتنا؟ وللتأكيد على ذلك فإننا ننشر مع الصور المرفقة صورا لبعض المعادلات الكيميائية المتعلقة بصناعة القنبلة النيترونية سوف يكتشف العلماء سريعا عند اطلاعهم عليها مدى دقتها.

المهم … لكي تصنع قنبلة نيترونية فلابد أولا من توافر المواد الخام وهي باختصار غير مخل اليورانيوم 235 – أو اليورانيوم 239، وإذا أردنا طاقة إضافية من الانصهار أو الاندماج فنحتاج إلى ديوتيريوم (h2)  و ديوتيريوم  (h3)  ثم إسلوب اختبار موثوق منه ومفجر وجهاز إطلاق أو قذف وفي حالة القنبلة النيترونية فلن تحتاج أكثر من مدفع 8 بوصة أو 155 مليمتر!!

وفي الواقع الطبيعي لليورانيوم يكون لدينا العنصر على صورة أكسيد اليورانيوم u03 ويحتوي على 0.6% من اليورانيوم 235 أما العنصر 239 فهو غير موجود في الطبيعة ولكن يصنع داخل المفاعلات النووية ويتم تصنيعه في مفاعل ديمونة ولذلك من الضروري إنشاء مصنع لفصل اليورانيوم 235 بواسطة ثلاث طرق هي :

1-   الطرد المركزي للغاز

2-    الغاز كروماتوجرافي.

3-    مطياف الكتلة.

 وذلك لأن اليورانيوم يتحد مع غاز الفلور  …. وتتم عملية الفصل للحصول على مركب اليورانيومu235f6بنقاوة مقدارها 95% وهي جودة عالية جدا تكفي لصنع القنبلة النيترونية.وذلك كما ذكرنا … بإحدى الطرق الثلاث، وقد أغفلنا عن عمد خطوات بعينها للأسباب التي ذكرناها منذ قليل.

وحسب الوثيقة الأميركية التي بين أيدينا فإنه من حسن الحظ لا يمكن للإرهابيين فصل اليورانيوم بإحدى هذه الطرق الثلاث للارتفاع المذهل في التكاليف ولضرورة بلوغ تقنية عالية للغاية إذ يتم تكرار بعض العمليات لنحو ألف مرة’ وحسب المواطن العربي فإنه من المؤسف أن يتمكن إرهابيون عتاد من امتلاك المقدرات اللازمة لاستخدام هذه الطرق وهم من أمثال باراك وشارون ونتينياهو وبيريز.

وليس سرا أن نذكر أن العراق نجح في امتلاك مصنع لتنقية اليورانيوم 235 ليستخدم كوقود لمفاعلات الطاقة وهو تحت التفتيش المنتظم للوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية.

ويتم فصل العنصر 239 كما حدث في ال235 بعد تكوينه بسهولة في المفاعلات العادية للأبحاث.

أما الديوتيريوم(h2)  فهو النظير الطبيعي للهيدروجين ويوجد في مياه البحار بتركيز يصل إلى 1/1600 من ذرات الهيدروجين ومن السهل فصله عن طريق الفصل الكهربي أو الكروماتوغرافي للغاز، وعن طريق الحرق يمكن الحصول على الماء الثقيل بنسبة 50% من (h2)  وبتكرار العملية يمكن الحصول على نقاوة مرتفعة.

غير أن الديوتيريوم  (h3  لا يتواجد طبيعيا باعتباره عنصر نشط إشعاعيا وله نصف عمر نحو 15 سنة لذلك يصنع في المفاعلات النووية من خلال تفاعلين حسب ماورد في المعادلات المذكورة بالوثيقة.( انظر المعادلات المنشورة ) .



يأتي بعد ذلك الحديث عن فكرة الإندماج النووي فتشير الوثيقة إلى أن الطاقة تنتج من اتحاد عنصرين صغيرين ليكونا عنصر واحد أكبر.وتمتلئ الوثيقة المشار إليها بكم هائل من المعادلات وتفصيلات دقيقة نتركها لمن يهمهم الأمر.



وتواصل الوثيقة الحديث عن انفجار القنبلة النيترونية الذي يحتاج إلى كتلة حرجة من الوقود النووي ومصدر نيترونات عبارة عن خلط مصدر ألفا مع بريليوم.

تواصل الوثيقة حديث إزهاق الأرواح فتتحدث عن احتياج القنبلة لمفجر  بادئ بخلاف القنبلة الانشطارية.



يبدأ الانفجار من المفجر الذي هو بحد ذاته مصدر نيتروني إذ تتحرر النيترونات لتتصل بتفاعلين فيشترك جانب من هذه النيترونات المحررة في عملية انشطار اليورانيوم الموجود داخل القنبلة والجانب الآخر يتفاعل مع كل العناصر في البيئة المحيطة فتتحول إلى مواد مشعة بعد امتصاص العناصر للنيترونات التي تتحرر بكميات فائقة العدد.

المثير أن النيترونات تقتل الإنسان فيما تحول جسده لمادة مشعة أيضا بسبب إمتصاص العناصر الموجودة داخل الجسد من حديد ومنجنيز وفوسفات…إلخ لهذه النيترونات.

ومعذرة أخي القارئ عن هذا الكم من الأسماء العلمية المعقدة التي احتاجت مني إلى أكثر من شهر لاستيعاب القليل باعتبار أن دراستي لم تتصل بالعلوم أو الكيمياء من قريب أو بعيد.

وتحدد الوثيقة أربعة أماكن يمكن تجريب القنبلة فيها وهي:

1-   الفراغ.

2-    تحت الماء.

3-   في الفضاء.

4-    في نفق أرضي.



وتشير المعلومات الأميركية إلى ضرورة وحتمية إجراء اختبارات تفجيرات على القنبلة لفحصها والتأكد من الحصول على تهديد نووي كفء.

وتشير المعلومات الواردة في الوثيقة إلى أنه عند تفجير القنبلة في الجو أو الفضاء فإن مدار الأرض يستقبل نبضات كهرو مغناطيسية.

وفي حالة تجربة القنبلة تحت الماء أو في نفق تحت سطح الأرض فإنه ستنشأ موجات إنفجارية تعرف باسم الموجات (B)  و (2) يمكن أن تتكاثر خلال جسم الأرض وينشأ عنها ما يعرف بالزلزال الصناعي، ومن المعتقد أن إسرائيل قد أجرت تجربة تحت المياه في خليج العقبة في 28 مايو 1998 تسببت في شعور سكان المنطقة بزلزال في ذلك اليوم.

والزلازل عادة تسبق حدوث تلوث إشعاعي في المنطقة المحيطة بالتجربة.

وتتسبب القنبلة النيترونية في انبعاث جرعات عالية من الإشعاع تقتل الكائنات الحية من دون إصابة المباني أو المعدات، ويكفي القول بأن قنبلة نيترونية وزنها كيلو جرام واحد كافية لقتل أي كائن حي خلال دائرة نصف قطرها ميل واحد.وهي تساوي قوة القتل لقنبلة نووية تقليدية وزنها 13 كيلو.

وتشبه القنبلة النيترونية قنبلة الهيدروجين ولكن بدون جاكيت من اليورانيوم238 الذي يمتص النيترونات ليزيد من قوة التدمير فيما تندمج النيترونات في القنبلة النيترونية ويتحول العنصر المستقر فيها إلى نظير مشع له قدرة على الاختراق.

وتشير بعض التقارير إلى أن إسرائيل قد زودت الغواصات الألمانية دولفين - والتي تحمل صواريخ يصل مداها إلى 350 كيلومتر – برؤوس تحمل القنبلة النيترونية.

وحتى العام 1995 امتلكت إسرائيل 116 قنبلة نيترونية.وقد بدأت في تصنيع القنبلة عام 1973 بعد هزيمتها في حرب اكتوبر مباشرة- حسب الوثائق الأمريكية – وتمكنت من صنع قنبلة تكتيكية يمكن قذفها من خلال مدفع 175 مم ، ومدفع 213 مم وتصل لمسافة 36 ميل وقامت إسرائيل بصناعة قاذفات لها 36 أنبوب كل منها يمكنه حمل قنبلة وذلك تحت اسم  Nucleer Shell كما أنتجت الدولة العبرية قاذفة 203 مم يمكنها قذف القنابل لمسافة 45 ميل.

وتابعت اسرائيل عمليات تطوير القنبلة من خلال العالم الأميركي سام كوهين وقطعت في ذلك شوطا كبيرا.

*ويشيـر العالم المصــري طـارق النمــر للبيــان أن الوثائـق توضح قيام إسرائــيل باختبــار القنبلـة النيترونيـة في سبتمبـر عـام 1979، وفي 3 أبريل عـام 1990، وفـي 13 سبتمبر عام 1994 وفي 5 إبريل عام 1995، وفي 28 مايو 1998، وذلك بالقرب من إيلات .*

*لكن ما يزيد الأمر مرارة أن الدولة العبرية طلبت من واشنطن القيام بتجربة قنبلتها النيترونية في حرب الخليج الثانية. !!!!*

*وتشير الوثائق إلى أن إسرائيل تمتلك مركزا للتفجيرات النووية بصحراء النقب كما أقامت مخزن متقدم لحفظ القنابل النيترونية أسفل مياه خليج العقبة.*

ومن الأمور المثيرة للقلق حتى للحليف الاستراتيجي لإسرائيل ( الولايات المتحدة ) أن الدولة العبرية تسمح للعلماء الأميركيين بدخول منشآتها النووية فوق الأرض. أما تحت الأرض فغير مسموح لهم بالدخول إليه، خاصة أسفل مفاعل ديمونة.

وتوضح خريطة تشملها الوثيقة المشار إليها خريطة لمراكز تخزين القنابل النيترونية ومواقع التفجير، ونفق أعد خصيصا لإجراء تجارب تفجيرات نووية تحت الأرض.

كما تشير المعلومات أيضا إلى تمكن إسرائيل من تطوير عمليات تخصيب سريعة لليورانيوم باستخدام الليزر مع الطرد المركزي – ( أنظر الأشكال المنشورة نقلا عن الوثائق ). 



*أبو القنبلة النيترونية*



ليس غريبا بالقطع على الدولة العبرية التي تسولت في البداية قيامها عبر مجموعات من العصابات الإرهابية أن تسعى لامتلاك قدرات البطش والعدوان لذا ومنذ اللحظة الأولى لقيامها بدأت في مشروعها النووي الذي لم يتوقف يوما واحدا.

وتمكنت إسرائيل من الاستفادة بعلماء أميركيين وروس وفرنسيين وألمان جميعهم من اليهود  ومؤخرا تمكنت إسرائيل من دعم قدرتها النووية مجددا بأربعين عالم من الهاربين من الاتحاد السوفيتي السابق، لكن على رأس القائمة يأتي العالم الأميركي اليهودي سام كوهين الذي يعيش حاليا في لوس أنجلوس ويبلغ من العمر 76 عاما يلقب بأبي القنبلة النيترونية وهو يقضي ستة أشهر من العام في لوس ألاموس والستة الأخرى متنقلا مابين المعاهد ومعامل الأبحاث النووية الإسرائيلية لينقل خبرته إليها.

وكوهين صاحب اختراع القنبلة النيترونية - تمكنت البيان من الحصول على صورة شخصية له – من خلال فكرته للاندماج النووي وفي عهد الرئيس الأميركي ريجان - الذي تبني تطوير تسليح الولايات المتحدة وفكرة حرب النجوم -  كلفت الإدارة الأمريكية كوهين بمزيد من تطوير وإنتاج القنبلة النيترونية والتقى ريجان بكوهين ودعم مشروعه إلى حد كبير وخلال فترة تولي ريجان تمكنت واشنطن من إنتاج ألف قنبلة نيترونية وتعرض ريجان لانتقادات عنيفة من الحلفاء الأوروبيين لم تظهر على السطح حتى الآن.

ويؤمن كوهين بضرورة امتلاك القدرات النووية لحكم العالم.

ويعتقد كوهين أن روسيا ماتزال تمثل خطرا على الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية لأنها تمتلك أسلحة نووية أكثر من الموجودة لدى واشنطن من حيث الكم، ويعتقد أن الولايات المتحدة قد كلفت دافعو الضرائب نحو خمسين بليون دولار لإنشاء نظام دفاع صاروخي ضد الصواريخ الباليستية لكنه فاشل. 

فيما تمتلك روسيا نظام الدفاع الصاروخي " النكلار- بيسد "  المتطور كما تعتمد على نظم صاروخية متطورة في أسطولها البحري بينما تعتمد البحرية الأميركية على نظام صاروخ إيجيس لحماية أسطولها لكن المفاجأة أن هذا النظام قد فشل في كل الاختبارات.

ويعتقد كوهين أيضا أن الصين تمثل خطرا كبيرا على الأمن القومي الأمريكي وأنها سوف تكون قريبا في الموقع الملائم كقوة نووية كبيرة.

ومؤخرا التقى كوهين قيادات عسكرية في تايوان ونصحهم بقوة في البدء بالبرنامج النووي الخاص بهم لأن الولايات المتحدة - التي تلقت تهديدا جادا من الصين حال تدخلها في أي نزاع ينشأ بينها وبين تايوان أنها ستستخدم السلاح النووي -  لن تدافع عنهم!.

ووفق تقرير لمكتب السلام في السويد  حصلت عليه البيان فإن كوهين الذي طور أشكالا مختلفة من القنبلة النيترونية ووصل بها إلى أحجام صغيرة للغاية يعتبر أن قنبلته تمثل قدرة هائلة على الردع إذ تقتل بشكل محقق جنود الأعداء فيما لا تحدث أي أضرار للجانب المستخدم "

وطبعا فإن إسرائيل في حالتنا هي الجانب المستخدم ونحن " جنود الأعداء ".

وحسب التقرير نفسه فإن إسرائيل بتقدير سام كوهين تمتلك المئات من القنابل النيترونية وأنها تمتلك كافة أدوات التقنية اللازمة لاستمرار صناعة وإنتاج القنبلة النيترونية.

وقبل أن ننتهي من طرح القضية فإننا نؤكد أننا لن نتوقف عن المتابعة ونحن على وعد بلقاء قريب لنرصد مجددا معلومات خطيرة بشأن نشاطات إسرائيل الخطيرة في المجال النووي لكن هذه المعلومات قيد البحث والدراسة بالوقت الحالي وان كانت قد اقتربت من النتائج النهائية غير أن نشرها غير متاح حاليا.

وتبقى كلمة أخيرة للساسة العرب الذين يقللون من شأن النشاط النووي الإسرائيلي ومن قدرات إسرائيل النووية تتلخص في أن موازين التسلح في المنطقة لا تستقيم مع الأوضاع الطبيعية وأن اختصار نفقات التسليح العربي هو تصرف خطير قدر خطورة امتلاك الدولة العبرية لناصية ميزان التفوق النووي ومن ثم نحن لا نطالب بامتلاك السلاح النووي وان كنا لا نرى مانعا لذلك مادام هناك من يصر على التهديد فقط على الأقل علينا أن نمتلك ناصية العلم والتكنولوجيا، ولعلماء الأمة نقول فقط بعض الجهد ومزيد من الاجتهاد.

ويبدو أن العرب سوف يكونون مطالبون خلال فترة ليست كبيرة بالبدء الفوري في تطوير هيئة الطاقة الذرية العربية ودعمها بقدرات علمية متميزة وميزانية محترمة للإنفاق على الأبحاث والدراسات الحقيقية.

----------


## أم نور

موضوع جميل

----------


## الصاعق

> *أهلا بك أخى أحمـد وإسمح لى بالعود إلى موضوعك القيم والرد 
> *


* 


وانا سعيد بعودتك للموضوع ياعز

*
*



المقصود بأنه يلزوم للهجوم من قوات ثلاث أضعاف دفاعات الجانب الآخر 
أو أنه بلزم لتأمين الدفاع على الأقل ثلث قوات الهجوم للجانب المهاجم 
وهنا نتحدث عن القوات كنوع وكم وليس المقصود ان يكون جندى يحمل رشاشا مقابل مجموعة مشاة ميكانيكية
ولكن لواء مدرع مجهز بنفس التجهيز المتطور ومرابط يمكنه وقف هجوم 3 ألوية مدرعة مهاجمة


هذاهو عين ما اتحدث عنه ياصديقي. فالقوات المتواجهة بينها فجوة تقنية ليست بالهينة. وفي ظل وجود فجوة تقنية وتخطيطية ايضاً يمتلئ التاريخ بأمثلة لجيوش صغيرة سحقت جيوشاً اكبر منها حجماً . وخير مثال علىهذا فريدريك امبراطور بروسيا والذي حارب كل الدول الأوربية مجتمعة .

*


> *الهجوم يلزمه الحركة وتطوير الهجوم وأثناء التحركات قد يكون مكشوفاً أو هدفا متحركاً غير محصن
> بينما الدفاعات تكون محصنه ومؤمنه ومرابطه 
> ولنفرض على سبيل المثال ان هناك مدفع أو دبابة مرابطه فى دشمة ذات تجهيز هندسى عال تتوافر فيه عوامل الإخفاء والتمويه قد تفلح فى إبادة عدد من الدبابات والمدرعات المهاجمة المتقدمه والمتحركة أو على الأقل شلها عن الحركة 
> *


* 

للأسف هناك تغيرات درامية حدثت لفاعلية الخنادق . وهذا ليس وليد اليوم . ففي حرب اكتوبر صمدت القوات المتخندقة امام الضط الإسرائيلي وافشلت موجتين منالهجوم المضاد يوم 7 اكتوب وهجوم 8/9 اكتوبر. لكن عندما بدأت الصواريخ الموجهة في الوصول تغير الأمر. ففي نهاية الحرب وردت تقارير من الجيش الثالث والذي تخندقت دباباته بالكامل بعد حصاره لتقليل مفعول الغارات الجوية عليه . بأن الصواريخ الإسرائيلية بدأت في اصابة الدبابات المتخندقة اصابات مباشرة . هذه كانت صواريخ المافريك الموجهة والتي حملتها طائرات الوايلد ويزل F-4 الشهيرة بالفانتوم . لقد تطورت منظوماتالصواريخ الموجهة بحيث فقدت الخنادق الكثير من فاعيليتها إذا توفر للعدو التفوق الجوي . مكاان الاعتماد علىالخنادق في ظل تفوق العدو الجوي وقدرته علىتحريك قواته امر خطير فغالباً ماسيقوم العدو بالالتفاف علىالقوات المتخندقة وحصارها كما حدث في معركة المضائق في 67 و حصار الجيش الثالث في 73 من جهة العدو . وهو عين ما فعلت قواتنا ممع خط باريف اذ حاصرته من الخلف .


*


> *أيضاً فصيلة من جنودالمشاة بكامل أسلحتهم وذخيرتهم مع المجموعات الداعمة من حاملى الـ RGB و حاملى الصواريخ الخفيفة أرض جو المضادة للطيران المنخفض والباحثة عن الحرارة مرابطين فى خنادقهم تحت مظلة من وسائل الإخفاء والتمويه أيضاً , هذه الفصيلة قادرة على إيقاف هجوم سرية كاملة من المشاة الميكانيكى بكامل تجهيزاتها ومعداتها كما أنها قادرة على منع مرور الطيران المنخفض فى مساحة نصف قطرها 1كم 
> *


* 

هذا اصبح منالتاريخ ياصديقي بعد دخول الأباتشي لونج بو الخدمةفي الجيش الإسرائيلي . ستقوم بالقضاء على الدفاع الجوي العامل بالأشعة تحت الحمراء بالصواريخ الموجهة من خارج مدى الأسلحة المدافعة .


*


> *وعلى نطاق اوسع يمكننا التحدث عن حوائط الصواريخ المضادة للطائرات وأيضاً النقاط القوية المجهزة هندسياً والمظلات الجوية ومراكز الإنذار التكتيكى والاستراتيجى 
> كل هذه عوامل دفاعية يلزم للمهاجم أو المخترق أن يكون لديه على الأقل ثلاثة أضعاف ماسيواجهه من دفاعات حتى يكون لديه الفرصة للإختراق 
> *


* 

مع الأسف هذا ايضاً تعرض لتغير درامي .ابسط مثال علىهذا معركةوادي البقاعبلبنان إذ تم تدمير الدفاع الجوي السوري كله في يوم واحد وفي اليومين التالييتن فقدت سوريا90 طائرة في القتال الجوي مقابل 12 إسرائيل بسبب الفارق الساحق في إمكانيات الطائرات. وفي ردي على الباشمهندسة عسولةسناريو مختصر جداً لدور القوات الجوية علىالجولان . فإسرائيل هي الدولةالوحيدة من دول المواجهة التي تملك صواريخ ايجابية التوجيه بالرادار وهي الأمرام وقد ادرجت مقالاُ مختصراً عنها هنافي الموضوع ايضاً.

*


> *كما ان النظرية العسكرية تحتم على القائد التوقف عن الاستمرار فى الهجوم والتمركز إن تعدت خسائره 25 % من القوات أو العتاد أو ينظم عملية الإنسحاب السريع إن إستمرت الخسائر وتعدت نسبة الـ 35 % بينما فى حالة الدفاع فهى مستمرة ومتواصلة ناهيك عن مشكلة الإمداد والتموين والتسليح والخدمات الطبية للقوات المتحركة والتى قد تكون مؤمنه بشكل جيد للقوات المرابطة والمتمركزة
> *


* 

كما قلت لك نم السهل حصار القوات التي تعتمد علىطريقة الدفاع الثابت فقد فشلت في جميع الحروب . ومصر نفسها غيرت عقيدتها القتالية وتخلت عن نظرية الخطوط الدفاعية السوفيتية ونتبع حالياً نظرية الدفاعالمتحرك (لازلنافي طور الإعداد لإتمام ميكنة قواتنا) .

**



ربما تكون هناك كما تعنى ضربات جوية خاطفة وموجعه ولكن مع وجود دفاعات قوية قد تكون مكلفة وخسائرها موجعة أيضاً لجانب الهجوم وهذا ماقد يجعل الخبراء العسكريون يتحفظون كثيراً قبل التفكير فى القيام بأعمال هجومية ضد طرف آخر قد يكون لديه تجهيزات دفاعية قوية


* 

في المستقبل سيكون العبء الأساسي في الدفاع الجوي علىطائرات القوات الجوية نظراً لأن الميزان التكنولوجي مال كثيراً إلى صالحالطائرة ضد الصاروخ.

----------


## الصاعق

أخي الحبيب عمرو 

خطط الدرع العربي باختصار هي قسمين 

1- الترسانة الكيماوية والتي قرأتتقارير اجنبية تشير إلى ان مصر تملك ترسانةمتقدمة جداً منها لا تقل حجماً عن الترسانةالعراقية قبل تدميرها . ويخص التقرير مصر بالذكر لأن لديها وسائل التوصيل الصاروخية المناسبة .

2- قنبلة الفقراء . وهي رأس حربي من المتفجرات التقليدية مخلوط بمادة الكوبالت 60 المشعة وتعتمد فكرة هذه القنبلة على الإنفجار في الجو لتنشر الإشعاعات المهلكة على نطاق واسع

----------


## أم نور

الموضوع شيق جدا ومن الواضح انك بذلت فيه جهدا كبيرا جزاك الله خيرا عليه وعلى غيرتك على وطنك وليكن الله فى عوننا ولكن لكل شىء ميعاد ووقتها سيقف الله بجانبنا ان شاء الله ولكن بعد الاخذ بالايه الكريمه والاعداد للمعركة ودراسة الاحتمالات وحتى ذلك الحين لنا الله
وندعوه ان

----------


## أم نور

وندعوا الله ان يكثر من امثالك

----------


## ahmedab216

*أخي الصاعق

حقيقة , لقد إستمتعت كثيرا بموضوعك الرائع هذا... و جهدك المأجور عليه ان شاء الله.
و أعتقد أننا متفقين في الرأي في أن طوق النجاة من الخوف من الحاضر و الأمان للمستقبل, أن نعتمد علي انفسنا في صناعة و تطوير سلاحنا,أدرك انه ليس بالأمر الهين ولا المسموح به من أعدائنا...و لكن لابد ان نحاول و نجتهد و نثابر, و هذه ما أشارت اليه أختنا عسولة..حيث أن ديننا يلزمنا بهذا.
أتمني مداومتك علي إضافة كل ماهو جديد للموضوع و نحن معك يا أخي
سعدت بك كثيرا...و لك مني كل التمنيات الطيبة بالتوفيق دائما

أحمـد*

----------


## الصاعق

*كل عام وانتم بخير

بمناسبة ذكرى انتصارات اكتوبر قمت برفع الموضوع لكي يتسني قرأته لمن لم يقرأه من قبل*

----------


## الصاعق

للرفع بناء على طلب بعض الأصدقاء

----------


## ahmedab216

الأخ العزيز الصاعق

سأقول فقط...لا تغب عنا طويلا

يعلم الله كم استمتع بكتاباتك

----------


## الصاعق

مرحباً بك اخي العزيز 

مرورك شرفني واسعدني

----------


## atefhelal

*تابعت الموضوع من قبل .. وهو جهد وبحث وعرض يتميز بالجدية والثراء .. وقد بلغ بمداخلاته (حوالى 79 بمداخلتى) ستة صفحات .. لم يبلغها موضوعا آخر بقاعة السياسة ..
مرحبا بعودة موضوعك ..*

----------


## الصاعق

استاذي العزيز 

شرفتني كلماتك واعتبرها وساماً على صدري . وسأقوم بتزويد الموضوع بأخر المستجدات بإذن الله تعالى

----------


## ابن طيبة

اخي الكريم احمد سيد (الصاعق) 
موضوع اعطيته صورة الوثائقية و لكن طرحته باسلوب شيق حتي ان اي قاريء له يستطيع ان يستوعبه بكل سهولة ما يعجبني اكثر عدم التهويل في حجم النفس او الاخر
شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم و لكن هلا اضفت بعضا من البطولات الحقيقية التي حدثت في الفترة ما بين 67 و 73 و لك جزيل الشكر و التقدير

----------


## الصاعق

> اخي الكريم احمد سيد (الصاعق) 
> موضوع اعطيته صورة الوثائقية و لكن طرحته باسلوب شيق حتي ان اي قاريء له يستطيع ان يستوعبه بكل سهولة ما يعجبني اكثر عدم التهويل في حجم النفس او الاخر
> شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم و لكن هلا اضفت بعضا من البطولات الحقيقية التي حدثت في الفترة ما بين 67 و 73 و لك جزيل الشكر و التقدير


شرفتني واسعدتني 

وجعلني الله على حسن ظنك دائماً  :f2:

----------


## atefhelal

> وسأقوم بتزويد الموضوع بأخر المستجدات بإذن الله تعالى


*لى رأى فى هذا الشأن هو أن تطرح تلك المستجدات فى صفحة جديدة كملحق للموضوع مع وضع إشارة لرابط الموضوع لمن يريد الرجوع للموضوع كله .. لسبب بسيط هو أن تحميل الموضوع أو المشاركة بمداخلة يأخذ وقتا طويلا .. كما يحدث عندى .. ولاأعرف السبب هل لأننى أستخدم الديال أب للتصفح أم لسبب آخر ..

تحياتى وألتقى معك على الخير بإذن الله ..*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

احمد الصاعق
جعلك الله صاعقة على أعدائنا . يحتاج الموضوع لقرأة اكثر من مرة ثم نعود للتعليق . عموماً امتياز يا احمد . انا مع اقتراح الصديق المهندس / عاطف هلال

----------


## أبو زياد المصرى

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*أخى الكريم الصاعق*

*جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمه فموضوعك أكثر من جيد*

*أحب أن أعرف أكثر عن أسرار الثغره وتطوير الهجوم وهل صحيح أن التقدم أوقف من قبل القياده المصريه ولو كان جيشنا تقدم لوصل تل أبيب ومحيت أسرائيل من الوجود - بسبب تدخل أمريكا الى جانب اسرائيل وتهديد القياده المصريه والجسر الجوى الذى ساندوا به اسرائيل - هل كان فعلا يمكننا محو العدو ولكننا لم نستغل الفرصه بسبب أوامر قيادة القوات ، أنا عشت تلك الفتره ولكننى لم أطلع بعد على كل أسرارها فان امكنك ذلك فلك جزيل شكرى* 

*وجزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا*

*أبو زياد المصرى*

----------


## عمرو صالح

* بسم الله ما شاء الله
موضوع جميل ومنسق ويحتوى على معلومات وتحليلات تتميز بالحياد والموضوعية 
اجبرتني على متابعة الموضوع بشغف واهتمام 
اشكرك يا صاعق على المجهود 
وفي انتظار المزيد 

عمرو*

----------


## الصاعق

*والدي العزيز* 
*ارجو من الله ان اشرفك دائماص واكون عند حسن ظنك* 

*الإخوة الأحباب أبوزياد/ عمرو صالح* 
*مرور كريم اسعدني وسأضع إن شاء الله فصلاً مختصراً عن الثغرة .*

*دمتم بخير*

----------


## n3na3aah

موضوع بجد مميز و كنت محتاجه اعرف حجات كتير عن جيش مصر الحالي من كتر الي بيحصل دلوقتي و ربنا يستر

----------


## الصاعق

*حتى نساعد إخواننا يجب علينا أولاً أن نساعد أنفسنا* 

*إن الأحداث الحالية في لبنان والتي تعد تجسدياً للعجز العربي العسكري والإقتصادي والسياسي تدعونا للتفكر العميق في موازين القوى وما يخبئه المستقبل لوطننا وأمتنا العربية .*

*قديكون من المفيد قرأت الموضوع من أوله ليعلم القراء الضغط الإستراتيجي الذي يمنع دولاً مثل مصر وسوريا من التدخل العسكري لنصرة إخواننا في لبنان . ثم نسأل انفسنا من المسئولعما وصلت إليه الأموروماذا يمكن أن نفعل لنخرج من هذا الواقع المرير.*

*أخص اخي الحبيب أبو زياد المصري بإعتذار حار عن تأخري في كتابة مقال عن الثغرة لإنشغالي الشديد وسأوافيه به في أقرب فرصة .*

*ونلتقي على خير*

----------


## mido elmasry

هذا أفضل موضوع قرأته فى المتدى على الاطلاق..

هل يمكن أن تحدثنا عن قدرة أسرائيل على أستخدام السلاح النووى..
دور المقاتلين المشاه فى الحرب..
جزاك الله خيرا..

----------


## ahmedab216

لم يعد من الممكن ,علي الأقل  علي المدي القريب أن تكون هناك حرب بين بيننا و بين اسرائيل. 

إما ان يحدث خلاف استراتيجي بين امريكا و اسرائيل

أو نستطيع صنع سلاحنا بأنفسنا و يكون سلاح هجومي فعال.

أو الحصول علي هذا السلاح من دول اخري

أو يبقي الحال علي ماهو عليه

----------


## samey

هناك مقومات للنصر وهى
حب الوطن - الأخلاص - الأيمان - الأخلاق 
وبناء على ذلك يظهر فى المجتمع رجال الأقتصاد المصلحين أمثال طلعت حرب - رجال الأدب - مشاهير الناس مثل توفيق الحكيم والعقاد - العظماء 
أما ان لم يتوفر فيكون الفساد - الظلم - الأنايه - الأنتهازيه
وَإِذَا أَرَدْنَا أَنْ نُهْلِكَ قَرْيَةً أَمَرْنَا مُتْرَفِيهَا فَفَسَقُوا فِيهَا فَحَقَّ عَلَيْهَا الْقَوْلُ فَدَمَّرْنَاهَا تَدْمِيراً) (الاسراء:16) 
تجد لا شىء من مشاهير 
إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُغَيِّرُ مَا بِقَوْمٍ حَتَّى يُغَيِّرُوا مَا بِأَنْفُسِهِمْ وَإِذَا أَرَادَ اللَّهُ بِقَوْمٍ سُوءاً فَلا مَرَدَّ لَهُ وَمَا لَهُمْ مِنْ دُونِهِ مِنْ وَالٍ)(الرعد: من الآية11)
فلذلك فالدوله تحتاج الى علماء يفكرون ويخططون لكى لاتغرق فكل شىء يحتاج الى اصلاح
الكبارى خط بنها "كوبرى واحد لو ضرب لأنفصلت الدلتا عن القاهره إذن مطلوب نفقين" وهكذا
بعد كل هذا   السلاح هو القنبله النوويه ولائىء آخر له قيمة فهى تسمى سلاح الرد
وتوضع على صواريخ مداريه مستعده لكى لايهددك أحد 
فيمكنك أن تعيش مطمئنا لأنه لن يجرأ أحد على أن يتعدى عليك بأن يهدم مدنك والبنيه التحتيه
والمهم ان نصلح انفسنا ونقضى على الفساد ويعم العدل

----------


## samey

هناك مقومات للنصر وهى
حب الوطن - الأخلاص - الأيمان - الأخلاق 
وبناء على ذلك يظهر فى المجتمع رجال الأقتصاد المصلحين أمثال طلعت حرب - رجال الأدب - مشاهير الناس مثل توفيق الحكيم والعقاد - العظماء 
أما ان لم يتوفر فيكون الفساد - الظلم - الأنايه - الأنتهازيه
وَإِذَا أَرَدْنَا أَنْ نُهْلِكَ قَرْيَةً أَمَرْنَا مُتْرَفِيهَا فَفَسَقُوا فِيهَا فَحَقَّ عَلَيْهَا الْقَوْلُ فَدَمَّرْنَاهَا تَدْمِيراً) (الاسراء:16) 
تجد لا شىء من مشاهير 
إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُغَيِّرُ مَا بِقَوْمٍ حَتَّى يُغَيِّرُوا مَا بِأَنْفُسِهِمْ وَإِذَا أَرَادَ اللَّهُ بِقَوْمٍ سُوءاً فَلا مَرَدَّ لَهُ وَمَا لَهُمْ مِنْ دُونِهِ مِنْ وَالٍ)(الرعد: من الآية11)
فلذلك فالدوله تحتاج الى علماء يفكرون ويخططون لكى لاتغرق فكل شىء يحتاج الى اصلاح
الكبارى خط بنها "كوبرى واحد لو ضرب لأنفصلت الدلتا عن القاهره إذن مطلوب نفقين" وهكذا
بعد كل هذا   السلاح هو القنبله النوويه ولائىء آخر له قيمة فهى تسمى سلاح الرد
وتوضع على صواريخ مداريه مستعده لكى لايهددك أحد أما اى اسلحة أخرى فلاتصلح 
فيمكنك أن تعيش مطمئنا لأنه لن يجرأ أحد على أن يتعدى عليك بأن يهدم مدنك والبنيه التحتيه
والمهم ان نصلح انفسنا ونقضى على الفساد ويعم العدل

----------


## الصاعق

> هذا أفضل موضوع قرأته فى المتدى على الاطلاق..
> 
> هل يمكن أن تحدثنا عن قدرة أسرائيل على أستخدام السلاح النووى..
> دور المقاتلين المشاه فى الحرب..
> جزاك الله خيرا..


أخي العزيز

تحية عاطرة لك واشكرلك ثناؤك على جهدي المتواضع.
بالنسبة لقدرة إسرائيل على استخدام السلاح النووي. فهي على عكسما يشاع في الأوساط العربية بأنها غير ممكنة للقرب الجغرافي. هي ممكنة تماماً وأمنة لإسرائيل. فقد احرزت إسرائيل شوطاً كبيراً في تكنولوجيا القنابل النووية محدودة الإشعاع. أوما يعرف بالقنبلة النووية التكتيكية. وهذه القنابل كما هو واضح من أسمها ينتج عنها قدر محدود من الإشعاعات مقارنة بالقنابل النووية التقليدية . حتى إن إسرائيل دمجتها بتكنولوجيا تصغير القنابل النووية وذلك بالتعاون مع نظام جنوب افريقيا العنصري قبل سقوطه وتشير بعض التقارير إلى تجربة مشتركة بين النظامين لإطلاق القنابل النووية الميدانية من مدفع عيار 155 مم. وهذا يعني أن استخدام القنابل النووية الصغيرة محدودة الإشعاع اصبح أمناً إلى حد ما حتى للإستخدام الميداني. فقنبلة مثل هذه يمكنها ان تبيد فرقة مدرعة بغاية السهولة .

أما سؤالك الثاني عن دور المشاة في الحرب. فالتجارب الأخيرة التي شهدناها تؤكد تعاظم دور المشاة في البيئات الجبلية الوعرة وقدرتها العالية على صد القوات المهاجمة في تلك البيئات باستخدام الأسلحة المحمولة المضادة للمدرعات والطائرات العمودية وذلك لأن البيئات الجبلية ومناطق الغابات تحد من التأثير المتفوق للقوات الجوية على القوات البرية بشكل عام . كما تحد من قدرة القوات المدرعة والميكانيكية على الإلتفاف السلس لتطويق قوات المشاة .هذا الأمر يختلف عن البيئات الصحراوية المنبسطة المفتوحة حيث تعد أماكن نموذجية للقصف الجوي الناجح ومناورات المدرعات. حتى أن المناطق المفتوحة لسيناء يطلق عليها مقبرة الدبابات . وربما يكون أمام المشاة المميكنة فرصة افضل إذا كانت تعتمد على دفاع جوي عضوي متحرك . والمقصود بعضوي هنا انه دفاع جوي ينتمي للتشكيل المتحرك وليس دفاعاً جوياً مركزياً مثل حائط الصواريخ بحرب 1973. في مثل هذه الحالات وفي وجود قوات جوية ذاتية ذات قدرات معتبرة يمكن لتشكيلات المشاة الميكانيكية ان تحمي نفسها إلى حد ما من هجمات الطائرات النفاثة والعمودية .

وفي النهاية الحقيقة الثابتة ان القوات البرية وحدها هي التي تحتل وتسيطر على الأراضي المستهدفة رغم الدور المتنامي للقوات الجوية في المعارك.

----------


## الصاعق

> لم يعد من الممكن ,علي الأقل علي المدي القريب أن تكون هناك حرب بين بيننا و بين اسرائيل. 
> 
> إما ان يحدث خلاف استراتيجي بين امريكا و اسرائيل
> 
> أو نستطيع صنع سلاحنا بأنفسنا و يكون سلاح هجومي فعال.
> 
> أو الحصول علي هذا السلاح من دول اخري
> 
> أو يبقي الحال علي ماهو عليه


أخي العزيز

الخيار الإسرائيلي ناحية مصرهو إخراجها من الصراع . فدولة بحجم مصريمكنها أن تخسر جولات وتستمر في الحرب الأمر الذي يعارض مبدأ الحرب الخاطفة الإسرائيلي . لذا فقد اختاروا تحييد الجبهة المصرية . لكن هذا الأمر قد يتغير بتغير القيادات الإسرائيلية وجنوحها نحو التطرف المفرط. ولا بديل من تصنيع سلاحنا لنحكم قرارانا

----------


## الصاعق

الوالد العزيز / سامي

أبان بداية الحرب على العراق تم فتح الملف النووي المصري للنقاش بواسطة علماء الذرة المصريين . واذكر  ان مقدم البرنامج سأله سؤال واضح "ما الذي تحتاجه مصر  لتصنع السلاح الذري". فاجاب العلماء بان مصر تحتاج فقط إلى قرار سياسي

----------


## samey

الحرب القادمه هى حرب نوويه 
ولقد ترك العرب اسرائيل لتدخل البرنامج النووى وساعتدها الدول الغربيه والعرب نائمين أو كل خائف على كرسيه وهى تعمل بجديه وقد صنعت عدد 350 قنبله نوويه جاهزه منذ مده لتمينها عند الحاجة اليها 
وخطتها الآن هى انتاج القنبله الهيدروجينيه وهو نفس التفاعل الذى يجرى فرق سطح الشمس
وهذه مشكلتها الآن بأنها أقوى بكثير من القنبله النوويه لأن الهيدروجينيه تحتاج بداخلها لبدأ التفاعل الى نوويه صغيره  وبرنامج اسرائي تريد قنابل هيدروجينيه صغيره تعمل بطاقه الأندماج الحراى لتحويل الهدروجين لهليوم واطلاق كاقه حراريه رهيبه  ولكن لا اشعاع نووى
وخطة اسرائيل لضرب مصر مغروفه وقالوا عنها هى انها تضرب السد العالى بعدة صواريخ لكى تهدمه وبذلك تنساب المياه فجأة لتغرق مصر كلها وقالها احد جنرالاتهم  تهديدا لمصر واحتجوا عليه بأننا بيننا وبينهم معاهده  والكل يعرف بأن اسرائيل لايهمهم لاعهد ولاميثاق وان اى دوله فى العالم لاتهتم بمراجعه المواثيق ولا احد يهمه الا نفسه وانهم يتجذون الفروض لمكافحة اى خطر يهددهم وهذه هى لبنان ضربوا الأطفال وقوات الأمم المتحده وضربوا السفينه التجاريه المصريه ولايهمهم شىء
خليهم نايمين فى العسل
والسعودية أفضل منا فقد اشترت من الصين صواريخ اس 2 واس 3 وهى قادره على حمل رؤس نوويه وركبوها وجاهزه للضرب واسرائيل طلبت من امريكا ان يرفعوها وامريكا قالت لسه لايوجد رؤوس نوويه راكبه عليها وسكتوا لكن على الأقل محطاطين وقت الجد ينكن ان يتصرفوا بتزويدها بالرؤوس 
ليس للضرب انما للردع حتى لا يهدد احدهما الآخر

----------


## الصاعق

*قوة ضاربة جديدة في القوات الجوية المصرية*

*تواترت في الفترة الأخيرة في المنتديات العالمية المهتمة بالقوات الجوية أخبار مفادها بأن مصر بصدد الاتفاق مع روسيا على صفقة للحصول على طائرات روسية من طراز Mig-29 الإصدار S.*

* وتقدر حجما هذه الصفقة بحوالي سربين (( 40 طائرة )). وتعتبر Mig-29 من أفضل الطائرات الاعتراضية على مستوى العالم واقدرها على المناورة وتتمتع بمنظومة تسليح جيدة ومتطورة . ويعيبها قصر مداها وقلة عدد الصواريخ التي تحملها .* 

*وقد تم علاج هذه العيوب في الإصدار S حيث يقترب مداها من مدى F-16 الأمريكية العاملة بالقوات المصرية عن طريق زيادة قدرتها على حمل الوقود وتزويدها بأوعية وقود تحمل على الجناحين وتلقى بعد أن تفرغ . كما تم زيادة عدد نقاط الحمل لهذه الطائرة لتستطيع ان تحمل عدداً يتراوح Mig-29 بين 4 إلى 8 صواريخ جو/جو.* 


** 
*ولعل التطور الأبرز الذي يهمنا في هذه الصفقة هو إمكانية الطراز S من حمل صاروخ إيجابي التوجيه بالرادار من طراز أضرب وأنس هو R-77 وهو يناظر صاروخ الإمرام Aim-120    والتي ترفض الولايات المتحدة بإصرار تزويد الصقور المقاتلة المصرية من طراز f-16   به . ويعد الكثير من المحللين أن R-77 يتفوق على الإمرام في الدقة والمناورة . كما تم تحديث محركيها بحيث زاد حملها الكلي إلى 4 أطنان .*

*وهذه الخصائص الجديدة من حيث المدى ومنظومة التسليح تؤهل الفولكورم ( أسم الشهرة للـ Mig-29 ) أن تعمل ليس فقط كطائرة دفاع جوي محلي بل تصنف كطائرة تفوق جوي. وهو ما تفتقر إليه القوات الجوية المصرية حيث تغيب طائرات التفوق الجوي عن ترسانتها.*

*امتيازات عامة لطائرة الفولكروم*

*من أهم ما تمتاز به هذه الطائرة الرشيقة صغر حجمها إذ انها اصغر حجماً من الأف-16 . ويكسبها هذا ميزة كبيرة في القتال المتلاحم إذ يصعب رؤيتها بالعين والتصويب عليها . ويتميز تركيب جناحيها بأنه يوفر استقراراً قليلاً للطائرة مما يسمح لقائدها بتغير وضعها بسهولة ويكسبها قدره هائلة على المناورة . كما ان الطائرة يدفعها محركين قويين وبالنظر إلى وزنها وحجمها فأن قوة الدفع التي يوفرها المحركين لهذه الطائرة أفضل م الأف-16 ذات المحرك الواحد أو الأف-15ذات المحركين والحجم الكبير.* 

** 

*ولا شك ان هذه الطائرة نموذجية للقتال المتلاحم بالرشاشات أو بالصورايخ الحرارية . وكان العيب الأساسي لهذا الطراز اعتماده الشديد كباقي الطائرات الروسية على الإرشاد والتوجيه الأرضي عن طريق وصلة بيانات لا سلكية من السهل الشوشرة عليها . كما كانت تفتقر للصواريخ الإيجابية التوجيه والحمولة المؤثرة وقد تم علاج مشكلة التسليح في الطراز الجديد S  والطرازات التالية له . أم مشكلة الإعتماد على الإرشاد الأرضي فقد كان للقوات الجوية الألمانية تجربة في علاجها ولا أعرف على وجه الدقة هل تم علاج هذه المشكلة في الطراز أس أم لا.*

*التاريخ القتالي للطائرة*
*السجل القتالي للميج-29 ليس جيداً . فقد تم إسقاط عدد منها في حرب الخليج الثانية بدون أن تسجل إصابات مؤثرة . كما تم اسقاط عدد منها في الحرب التي شنها حلف الناتو على صربيا . وتشير بعض التقارير إلى أن أحد هذه الطائرات تمكنت من تعقب واسقاط طائرة شبح باستخدام مستشعرات حرارية. كما تم اختبارها مرة أخرى في الحرب الأثيوبية / الأرترية حيث اسقط ابدت اداء جيداً في بداية الحرب وتمكن الطيارون الاريتريون من إسقاط عدد من طائرات الميج-21/23 الأثيوبية. لكن عندما استقدمت أثيوبيا الفلانكر ( سوخوي-27) اسقطت ما يقرب من ثماني طائرات من الفولكروم الأريترية بدون مقابل.* 
*بشكل عام فإن كل تلك المعارك كانت الطائرات تتمتع فيها بقيادة طيارين قليلي الخبرة وصيانة سيئة سببت فشلاً تشغيلياً في الكثير من الحالات مما لا يمكن معه اتخاذ ذلك معياراً للتقييم .* 
*وأفضل مثال على ذلك هو التدريبات التي اجرتها القوات الجوية الألمانية مع القوات الجوية الأمريكية حيث حققت طائرات الفولكروم تفوقاً واضحاً على كل الطرازات الأمريكية ( أف-16/15/18هورنت). وقد ارجع المحللون ذلك بأن عوامل الندية من حيث العدد والدعم المعلوماتي كانت غير متوفرة في الحروب التي خاضتها تلك الطائرة حيث تمتعت القوات الدولية وقوات الناتو في حرب العراق وحرب البلقان بتفوق جوي كاسح عدداً وعتاداً .*



*على كل نأمل أن تكون فاتحة خير على القوات الجوية المصرية وأن تكون بداية حقيقية لتنويع مصادر السلاح .*

----------


## ahmedab216

اخي الصاعق

والله لقد بعثت في الأمل من جديد

بارك الله فيك و جزاك كل خير

مع خالص تحياتي

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى الصاعق 
شكرا على جهودك الرائعه 
ومعلوماتك القيمة 
هى دى مصر دائما 
يظن من يظن انها فى سكون 
وان شعبها قد مات 
ولا يدرون ان بداخلها بركان 
يولد من حب ابنائها لها 
وعشقهم لارضها 
لك خاص تقديرى وتحياتى 
[IMG][/IMG]
اشكرك

----------


## الصاعق

نسأل الله تعالى ان يلهم قادتنا ما فيه الخير والصلاح واشكر اخوتي الكرام على المرور

----------


## فهد مصر

واوووووووووووووووو موضوع يجنن

لى ىعوده ان شاء الله لقراء بالتفصيل

كل الشكر لك اخى الصاعق ع مجهودك الجبار

----------


## الصاعق

> واوووووووووووووووو موضوع يجنن
> 
> لى ىعوده ان شاء الله لقراء بالتفصيل
> 
> كل الشكر لك اخى الصاعق ع مجهودك الجبار


أخي العزيز فهد مصر

بارك الله فيك وكل عام وأنت بخير

مرورك الكريم أسعدني وزادني شرفاً

----------


## سيد جعيتم

ابنة الحبيب / احمد



> على كل نأمل أن تكون فاتحة خير على القوات الجوية المصرية وأن تكون بداية حقيقية لتنويع مصادر السلاح .


اشكرك يا ابو حميد وأرجوا أن تكون عيوب هذا الطراز عولجت . كسر الأعتماد فى الأمداد بالسلاح على مصدر واحد فى غاية الأهمية . متى ياترى نصنع طائرة حربية مصرية أو نطور ما كان لدينا من طائرات القاهرة 200/300 . رأينا طائرات إيرانية فى العرض الأخير هى تطوير للطرازات الأمريكية لديها . عقبالنا . سلامى للجميع ودمت بخير

----------


## الصاعق

والدي العزيز 

نسمع منذ العام 2003 عن مشروع تصميم مقاتلة مصرية كان من المفترض ان ينتهي في العام 2005 لكن حتى الأن لم يعلن أي جديد عن هذا الموضوع.

ودمت بخير

----------


## lahap

والله انا استمتعت بموضوعك القيم وبالمعلومات التى كنت اجهلها

انا فعلا ممتن للك 

واسال الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك

وان ان شاء الله لى عودة لطرح بعض الاسئلة ...والتى ماذالت تدور فى رائسى

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*قدرات مصر في الدفاع عن نفسها – تحليل من 1973 إلى 2004*

*يا جماعه فضوها سيرة*
*الموضوع قديم و عنوانه قديم*

*ماذا عن* *قدرات مصر في الدفاع عن نفسها – تحليل من 2004 إلى 2008*

*و خصوصا و نحن على مشارف 2008*

*أم أن الشاغل الوحيد فى مصر هو من سيحكم مصر بعدك يا مبارك؟!*
*و السؤال الأهم أى مبارك فيهم الأول أم الثانى أم الثالث؟!*

----------


## الصاعق

> والله انا استمتعت بموضوعك القيم وبالمعلومات التى كنت اجهلها
> 
> انا فعلا ممتن للك 
> 
> واسال الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
> 
> وان ان شاء الله لى عودة لطرح بعض الاسئلة ...والتى ماذالت تدور فى رائسى


جازاك الله خيراً أخي العزيز 

مرورك شرفني وبانتظار أسئلتك

----------


## الصاعق

> *قدرات مصر في الدفاع عن نفسها – تحليل من 1973 إلى 2004*
> 
> *يا جماعه فضوها سيرة*
> *الموضوع قديم و عنوانه قديم*
> 
> *ماذا عن* *قدرات مصر في الدفاع عن نفسها – تحليل من 2004 إلى 2008*
> 
> *و خصوصا و نحن على مشارف 2008*
> 
> ...


السيد جمال الشربيني

صحيح أن الموضوع بدأ بتحليل يصل حتى عام 2004 إلا أني أستمريت في إضافة المستجدات المتعلقة بالموضوع مثل حصول إسرائيل على صواريخ الإمرام والآزمة المائية مع دول حوض النيل وغيرها من الأحداث الجارية 

والمشاركة في الموضوع أو قرأته ليست إجبارية 

ودمت بخير

----------


## sef

العلم هو القوة العسكرية ويكون لدينا القوة العسكرية فى حاله:
لو إجتذبنا العلماء من اى جنسية وأعطينا الواحد أكثر مما يأخذ فى الخارج لكى يأتى لدينا مثلا 10 مليون مرتب شهرى ووفرنا له حماية بأن لايمسه أحد بأذى مثل علماء باقى الدول
وأن نوفر له المعامل والمصانع لأنتاج مخترعاته وأن تكون هذه المنتجات سريه لايعلم أحد عنها وأن يكون بإستعمالنا لها وقت الحاجة تكون مفاجأه للجميع 
وأن يكون لدينا جيش مدرب على هذه الأسلحة المبتكره التى لم يعرفونها لكى لاينتجون مضادات له عندئذ يكون لدينا قدرات تحمينا

فى المقابل فإسرائيل دخلت بطائراتها وهاجمت سوريا بعد أن استخدمت إسرائيل العلم وهو نظام إشترته من أمريكا ومن المؤكد لانعلم عنه ثم طورته فى بريطانيا لتطويره وإضات اليه فى إسرائيل وهذا مكنها من التغلب على مضادات سوريا وإختراق أجوائها


لعبة الأخفاء
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/ext.ph....com/?id=53238

*إسرائيل تستخدم تكنولوجيا متطورة في غارتها على سوريا* 


*الطائرات الإسرائيلية تستعمل نظام 'سوتر' للهجوم الجوي يمكنها من التشويش على الرادارات السورية.* 
*ميدل ايست اونلاين*
واشنطن - تمكنت المقاتلات الاسرائيلية التي شنت غارة على سوريا في ايلول/سبتمبر الماضي من الافلات من الردارات السورية بفضل نظام يرسل اشارات خاطئة الى هذه الرادارات، وذلك حسب ما نقل موقع مجلة "افياشن ويك" المتخصصة عن خبراء عسكريين. 

وقال مسؤولون عسكريون وصناعيون في مجال الدفاع الاميركي ان طائرات الـ"اف-15" و"اف-16" الاسرائيلية كانت مجهزة بنظام "سوتر" للهجوم الجوي طورته مجموعة "بي ايه اي سيستمز" البريطانية التي تقدم تجهيزات للطائرات الاميركية بدون طيار. 

وقد اختبر هذا النظام في العراق وافغانستان خلال العام الجاري، حسب ما ذكرت المجلة. 

واشارت الى ان هذه التكنولوجيا المتطورة جدا تتيح تحديد مكان رادرات الاعداء بدقة وتوجيه معلومات خاطئة لها بالاضافة الى اهداف مزيفة الامر الذي يخفي هكذا طائرات خلال اقترابها من اهدافها. 
وكانت الاذاعة العسكرية الاسرائيلية اكدت الثلاثاء للمرة الاولى ان اسرائيل شنت غارة جوية على سوريا في السادس من ايلول/سبتمبر
فعندما يكون لدينا الأحدث مما  لديها الذى نجهله لضعف مخابراتنا وعدم امكانها حماية علمائنا أو الأنتقام من الفاعلين مما يسبب لجوئهم لبلدان أخرى تحميهم ولمهم هذه النقاط وهى العلم والأنفاق على المفيد العلماء والمعامل والمصانع وحماية كل ذلك حماية فعاله وإستخدامه وقت الحاجة

فما قيمة الدبابات أو الطائرات أمام صاروخ واحد يحمل رأس نوويه أو صواريخ تحمل قنابل فسفورية تصهر الدبابات والمدافع أو صواريخ يحملوا رؤوس تفجيرية عادية مع يورانيوم مخصب يرش لتدمير المناطق لمنع الحياة فيها لسنين ؟

وما هى قدراتنا لكى نحمى الناس من هذا؟ أنه العلم أيضا الذى يوظف للحماية

----------


## الصاعق

أخي العزيز سيف 

هذه مشاركة قيمة وطرح متميز 

بداية وجب التنويه أن مصر تمتلك قاعدة صناعة عسكرية (( جيدة )) ولكنها لا تقارب [أي حال الترسانة الإسرائيلية المتقدمة . 

والحقيقة أن الأمر لم يعد رهناً باغتيال العلماء كما حدث في مشاريع الستينيات الخاصة بالصواريخ والطائرات.

فعلى سبيل المثال تذكر تقارير المخابرات الأمريكية أن مصر طورت وأنتجت نسختها من الصاروخ الكوري نودنج بالتعون مع كوريا الشمالية ولم تتمكن المخابرات الإمريكية أو الإسرائيلية من اكتشاف هذا التعاون إلا عندما قام سفير كوريا الشمالية باللجؤ السياسي لأمريكا وكشف عن هذا البرنامج للامريكان وهو ما أثار ما يعرف بأزمة الصواريخ المصرية وقتها مع أمريكا .

وصواريخ نودنج يبلغ مداها 1200 كم وتطال أي مكان في إسرائيل . وفائدتها هي نفس ما ذكرت خاصة بالنسبة لقنبلة الفقراء. وهي قنبلة تحتوي على متفجرات عادية مع معدن مشع رخيص ومنشر وهو الكوبالت وتعرف أيضاً بقنبلة الكوبالت . ويتم في هذه الحالة تفجير الرأس الحربي للصاروخ الحامل في المجال الجوي للمدينة لينشر سحابة إشعاع قاتلة . بالمثل لتلك الصواريخ القدرة على حمل رؤوس كيماوية وفيما تلتزم مصر الصمت في ذا الشأن تشير العديد من التقارير الدولية إلى أن مصر تملك ترسانة أسلحة كيماوية متطورة ولا تقل حجماً عن الترسانة العراقية السابقة.
ولعل التهديد الصاروخي هو اكثر ما يخيف إسرائيل فرغم التشدق الإعلامي الإسرائيلي بصاورخ أرو وحيتس الذان طورتهما لاعتراض الصواريخ فلم تقدم كل تلك الأنظمة أي دعم او تسجل أي نجاح أمام صواريخ حزب الله البسيطة 

اما بالنسبة للاختراق الإسرائيلي للاجواء السورية فهو يحتاج إلى إسهاب لكني سأختصر بالقول أن مشكلة الدفاع الجوي السوري أنه يعمل دائماً وفق كتيب الإرشادات الروسي بالتمام وهو ما يسهل على الإسرائيليين اختراقه عكس الدفاع الجوي المصري والذي غالباً ما يغير الأكواد ونظم العمل ويولف عليها نظم أخرى مثل النظم الفرنسية وهوما يجعل التشويش على أنظمة الدفاع الجوي عمل بالغ التعقيد .

أني أشكر لك اهتمامك بقرأة الموضوع وبانتظار ردك عسى أن ننتج مناقشة مثمرة

دمت بكل خير

----------


## atefhelal

أتابع هذا الموضوع باهتمام شديد منذ بدايته ، وأشكر للصاعق جهده وصبره وجديته فى البحث والعرض .. ولاأقلل أبدا من شأن القدرات العسكرية كسلاح وعتاد حربى لأى جيش له عدو دائم وتقليدى يتربص به ، مثلما هو الحال مع جيش مصر فى  أى مواجهة متوقعة مع جيش الكيان الصهيونى مدعومة دعما أبديا وصريحا  من الأمريكان الصهاينة ومن البيت الأبيض الأمريكى  زعيم العصابة الدولية التى تتحكم فيما يسمى بالنظام العالمى ...

ولكنى أتذكر أننى حين كنت ضابطا برتبة نقيب احتياط ومكلفا بواجب عمليات فى حرب الإستنزاف وحرب العبور .. أن أهم سلاح كان يمتلكه الجيش المصرى.. كان هو الإنسان المصرى بما كان يمتلكه من إرادة جبارة وجسورة  فى الثأر لنفسه ولأهله ولكرامته ، هو الإنسان الذى تشكلت شخصيته وثقافته على كراهة الكيان الصهيونى وتاريخه العدوانى الإرهابى وتاريخ مجازره الشيطانية بحق الآمنين واغتصاب الأرض والعرض ... 

كنا كضباط صغار نهتم كثيرا بأحوال هذا الإنسان  وظروفه ومشاكله العائلية  لكى يتفرغ للثأر ، وكنا نعيش معه فى خندق وملجأ واحد ، ونأكل معه فى طبق واحد ... وكان الضباط الكبار يعاملوننا نحن الضباط الصغار وكأننا أفرادا من عائلاتهم  .. 
أحكى ذلك لأننى ألمح الآن فرقا كبيرا بين المواطن المصرى أيام حرب الإستنزاف ومعركة العبور العظيم  والمواطن المصرى هذه الأيام .. حيث تم تهميش هذا المواطن  ودوره فى صنع حاضر مصر ومستقبلها وأصبح انتماء أغلب شباب مصر ليس لأرض الوطن وأحلام الوطن ومستقبله .. 

المواطن المصرى فى رأيى هو أهم سلاح لضمان أمن مصر فى مواجهة أى عدوان متوقع ، وهو الحصن المنيع أمام كل غزو ثقافى خبيث ... وكان يجب أن يكون الشغل الشاغل للنظام الحالى وللنخبة الحاكمة هو حسن تأهيل هذا المواطن وحسن استثماره لمصلحة مصر وأمنها .. وإن كان إحساس المواطن بالإنتماء لأهله وجيرانه ووطنه هو أقوى سلاح يمكن أن يمتلكه شعب من الشعوب ، فهذا الإحساس لايتشكل أبدا  فى ضمير المواطن بالكلام أو بالأغانى .

----------


## الصاعق

> أتابع هذا الموضوع باهتمام شديد منذ بدايته ، وأشكر للصاعق جهده وصبره وجديته فى البحث والعرض .. ولاأقلل أبدا من شأن القدرات العسكرية كسلاح وعتاد حربى لأى جيش له عدو دائم وتقليدى يتربص به ، مثلما هو الحال مع جيش مصر فى  أى مواجهة متوقعة مع جيش الكيان الصهيونى مدعومة دعما أبديا وصريحا  من الأمريكان الصهاينة ومن البيت الأبيض الأمريكى  زعيم العصابة الدولية التى تتحكم فيما يسمى بالنظام العالمى ...
> 
> ولكنى أتذكر أننى حين كنت ضابطا برتبة نقيب احتياط ومكلفا بواجب عمليات فى حرب الإستنزاف وحرب العبور .. أن أهم سلاح كان يمتلكه الجيش المصرى.. كان هو الإنسان المصرى بما كان يمتلكه من إرادة جبارة وجسورة  فى الثأر لنفسه ولأهله ولكرامته ، هو الإنسان الذى تشكلت شخصيته وثقافته على كراهة الكيان الصهيونى وتاريخه العدوانى الإرهابى وتاريخ مجازره الشيطانية بحق الآمنين واغتصاب الأرض والعرض ... 
> 
> كنا كضباط صغار نهتم كثيرا بأحوال هذا الإنسان  وظروفه ومشاكله العائلية  لكى يتفرغ للثأر ، وكنا نعيش معه فى خندق وملجأ واحد ، ونأكل معه فى طبق واحد ... وكان الضباط الكبار يعاملوننا نحن الضباط الصغار وكأننا أفرادا من عائلاتهم  .. 
> أحكى ذلك لأننى ألمح الآن فرقا كبيرا بين المواطن المصرى أيام حرب الإستنزاف ومعركة العبور العظيم  والمواطن المصرى هذه الأيام .. حيث تم تهميش هذا المواطن  ودوره فى صنع حاضر مصر ومستقبلها وأصبح انتماء أغلب شباب مصر ليس لأرض الوطن وأحلام الوطن ومستقبله .. 
> 
> المواطن المصرى فى رأيى هو أهم سلاح لضمان أمن مصر فى مواجهة أى عدوان متوقع ، وهو الحصن المنيع أمام كل غزو ثقافى خبيث ... وكان يجب أن يكون الشغل الشاغل للنظام الحالى وللنخبة الحاكمة هو حسن تأهيل هذا المواطن وحسن استثماره لمصلحة مصر وأمنها .. وإن كان إحساس المواطن بالإنتماء لأهله وجيرانه ووطنه هو أقوى سلاح يمكن أن يمتلكه شعب من الشعوب ، فهذا الإحساس لايتشكل أبدا  فى ضمير المواطن بالكلام أو بالأغانى .


أستاذي ووالدي 

دائماً ما كان مرورك شرفاً عظيماً أعتز به. ونرجو أن نشهد من نهضة التعليم ما يجعل عددنا الكبير قوة لا عالة.

ودمت بخير

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> كنا كضباط صغار نهتم كثيرا بأحوال هذا الإنسان وظروفه ومشاكله العائلية لكى يتفرغ للثأر ، وكنا نعيش معه فى خندق وملجأ واحد ، ونأكل معه فى طبق واحد ... وكان *الضباط الكبار* يعاملوننا نحن الضباط الصغار وكأننا أفرادا من عائلاتهم ..


*أين هؤلاء الضباط الكبار الآن؟!*
*ما الذى تغير؟! وما الذى غيرهم؟!*
*أماتوا جميعا و دفنوا فى القبور؟!*
*أم ألتصقوا بكراسيهم و تجمدوا عليها؟!*
*أم أن المال و البنون زينة الحياة الدنيا؟!*
*لو بكى المصريين على ضياع حقوقهم*
*كما بكوا على ماما نونا!*
*لما وصل بنا الحال إلى ما نحن عليه*
*و ما لعبت عيالنا فى الطينه*
*من كتر ما فلقونا بإنجازات* 
*الضباط الكبار!*

*و عيد سعيد أخى المهندس عاطف هلال*
*نقيب ضابط إحتياط*
*من الضباط الصغار*

*من المخلص*
*دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى*
*جندى مجند مؤهلات عليا*
*سلاح تدريب مهنى*
*تم تسريحى بدون مخله*
*فى مارس 1973*
*و فرد مقاومة شعبية مدينة القاهرة*
*سلاح رشاش خفيف*
*يونيو 1967*

----------


## الصاعق

*تدهور المكانة الإستراتيجية وانكماش حدود الأمن القومي المصري*

شهدت السنوات المنقضية منذ تولي بوش حكم أمريكا تدهور خطير في مكانة ونفوذ الدولة المصرية على الصعيد العربي والإفريقي، ذلك التدهور أسهمت فيه بشكل مباشر ومؤثر للغاية تدهور الميزان النسبي للقوة العسكرية المصرية مقارنة بإسرائيل من ناحية ، ومقارنة بباقي الدول العربية من ناحية أخرى.

فالذي لا شك فيه أن القدرة العسكرية للدولة تؤثر تأثيراً بالغاً على نفوذها السياسي وقدرتها على توجيه الأحداث التي تمس أمنها بما يوافق مصالحها، وقبل سنة 2000 كانت مصر تصنف كأكبر قوة عربية بلا منازع، وضاقت الفجوة التقنية الفاصلة بينها وبين إسرائيل من المنظور العسكري بشكل ملحوظ  في نهاية ولاية كلينتون.

غير أن تولي بوش الابن رئاسة دولة تعد هي المصدر الرئيسي لأنظمة التسلح المصرية والموفرة لدعم يصل حسب بعض التقديرات إلى نصف ميزانية الدفاع، أثر بشكل درامي على التعاون الاستراتيجي بين الدولتين، فمنذ ذلك الوقت تجمدت حالة القوات الجوية المصرية فيما عدا مشروع تصنيع طائرات تدريب متقدمة ومقاتلات خفيفة مع الصين.  لم توافق إدارة بوش سواء على تصدير أعداد جديدة من الطائرات أف-16 إلى مصر ، والتي تحتاج إليها مصر بشدة لاستبدال طائرات الميج-21 القديمة، أو بتحديث وترقية الطائرات الموجودة في الخدمة لتتمكن من إطلاق الصواريخ إيجابية التوجيه بالرادار. مما خلق فجوة تقنية هائلة كانت قد تدنت كثيراً قبلها. 

في ذات الوقت حصلت العديد من الدول المجاورة على أحدث أجيال الطائرات، فحصلت قطر والإمارات على الأف-16 بلوك 60 والملقب بصقر الصحراء وهي أقوى واحدث الإصدارات من تلك الطائرة وتتمتع بمميزات تفوق بمراجل أحدث الإصدارات الموجودة بمصر وهي أف-16 بلوك 40 . فضلا ًعن ذلك حصلت المملكة العربية السعودية على صفقة متميزة تحصلت بمقتضاها على سربين من التايفون (( المقاتلة الأوربية المشتركة)) وهي من مقاتلات التفوق الجوية وتتفوق بجيل على الطائرات المصرية (( لا تملك مصر طائرات تفوق جوي )) ، من ناحية أخرى تعاقدت ليبيا على طائرات مماثلة من طراز الرافيل المتقدمة وهي طائرة التفوق الجوي الفرنسية ، كلتا الطائرتين ذوات بصمة رادارية منخفضة، في حين حدثت الجزائر من اسطولها الجوي بشراء مقاتلات اعتراضية من طراز ميج-29 وطائرات لتفوق الجوي الجبارة سوخوي-27. كل تلك الطائرات المتعددة تطلق صواريخ حديثة إيجابية التوجيه.

وهكذا تقدم الأخرون خطوات بينما رواحت مصر مكانها، وقريباً ستصبح الدولة الوحيدة من الدول المؤثرة بالمنطقة والتي لا تطلق طائراتها  سوى الصواريخ الحرارية والسلبية التوجيه، وذات مدى عمل محدود وبدون طائرات تفوق جوي. زاد من مشاكل مصر رفض أمريكا امداد مصر بطائرات إمداد بالوقود. والنتيجة تزايد حالة التنمر لدول حوض النيل وتنصلها من الاتفاقيات الموقعة بخصوص توزيع مياه النهر.

تقلص التأثير السياسي المصري مترافقا ًمع تقلص القوة المصرية، وتراجعت حدود الأمن القومي المصري من منطقة الخليج إلى المياه الإقليمية للبحر الأحمر بينما تقلص التأثير المصري على القضية الفلسطينية بشكل واضح وانحصر في تأمين الحدود مع قطاع غزة ، أما في الجنوب، فبعد أن كانت مصر تلوح بعصا الحرب لمن يهدد أمنها المائي، اكتفت بالاستجدائات السياسية ، وفقدت مصر تأثيرها في الاسلحة السودانية وفشلت في منع تقسيمه أو حتى في تحسين حالة الكراهية البالغة التي يكنها الكثير من السودانيين لمصر. وانكمشت حدود الأمن القومي المصري إلى داخل الحدود الجغرافية للدولة. 

والحقيقة لم تقف مصر ساكنة أمام الصد الأمريكي، فسعت إلى وصل الود مع روسيا مرة أخرى، محاولة الحصول على طائرات الدفاع الجوي ميج-29، غير أن المفاوضات لم تنجح والسبب مجهول.


وهكذا لم تعد القدرة العسكرية المصرية تتصف بالـ (( ريادة )) على المستوى العربي وتراجعت إلى الصفوف الخلفية، أخذة معها التأثير القومي لمصر بينما زادت حظوظ السعودية في تولي القيادة العربية على المستوى السياسية ومن منظور القدرة العسكرية، وفقدت مصر قدرتها على ردع تهديدات خطيرة تمس حياتها تلوح من قلب القارة السمراء

فماذا نحن فاعلون؟

----------


## amshendy

> [b]والحقيقة لم تقف مصر ساكنة أمام الصد الأمريكي، فسعت إلى وصل الود مع روسيا مرة أخرى، محاولة الحصول على طائرات الدفاع الجوي ميج-29، غير أن المفاوضات لم تنجح والسبب مجهول


اعتقد ان من سعى لشراء تلك الطائرات هو العربى العبيط
تفتكروا روسيا ممكن تعطى سلاح متقدم لمصر و هى تعلم انه فى اليوم التالى سيصل للامريكان
و لها سابق تجربه فى ذلك
سيقول البعض ان اسرار السلاح لم تعد خافية على احد لكن الامر يختلف عندما يكون معك السلاح نفسه تدرسه كيفما تشاء

----------


## الصاعق

> اعتقد ان من سعى لشراء تلك الطائرات هو العربى العبيط
> تفتكروا روسيا ممكن تعطى سلاح متقدم لمصر و هى تعلم انه فى اليوم التالى سيصل للامريكان
> و لها سابق تجربه فى ذلك
> سيقول البعض ان اسرار السلاح لم تعد خافية على احد لكن الامر يختلف عندما يكون معك السلاح نفسه تدرسه كيفما تشاء


تصميم الميج-29 لا يحوي أي أسرار بالنسبة لأمريكا ، إذ أن إنفصال ألمانيا الشرقية عن حلف وارسو وتوحيدها مع ألمانيا الغربية نتج عنه انتقال ملكية عدد من أسراب الميج-29 إلى ألمانيا الموحدة، حيث تم فحصها في بداية التسعينات في أمريكا واجمع الخبراء انها متفوقة إلى حد بعيد من حيث التجهيز التصميم والقدرة على المناورة على الأف-16.

وهكذا فليس لدى روسيا ما تخشاه، خيث أن فكرة تسويق تلك الطائرات لمصر كانت فكرة روسية أساسا ًقبل أن تكون مطلباً مصرياً، حيث عرضة روسيا على مصر شراء سربين (( 40 طائرة )) من طراز ميج-29 أم أس.

اعتقد أن السبب الرئيسي لفشل الصفقة هو الافتقار إلى ميزانية ملائمة، إذ يتراوح سعر الميج-29 بين 30 إلى40 مليون دولار.

هناك سبب أخر من المحتمل انه مثل عقبة إضافية ، وهو الطلب المصري بتجميع تلك الطائرات في مصر وتصنيع بعض اجزائها وهو ما كان سيخفض من أرباح الصفقة بشكل كبير بالنسبة لروسيا 

كل ام وانتم بخير

----------


## amshendy

> تصميم الميج-29 لا يحوي أي أسرار بالنسبة لأمريكا ، إذ أن إنفصال ألمانيا الشرقية عن حلف وارسو وتوحيدها مع ألمانيا الغربية نتج عنه انتقال ملكية عدد من أسراب الميج-29 إلى ألمانيا الموحدة، حيث تم فحصها في بداية التسعينات في أمريكا واجمع الخبراء انها متفوقة إلى حد بعيد من حيث التجهيز التصميم والقدرة على المناورة على الأف-16.
> 
> وهكذا فليس لدى روسيا ما تخشاه، خيث أن فكرة تسويق تلك الطائرات لمصر كانت فكرة روسية أساسا ًقبل أن تكون مطلباً مصرياً، حيث عرضة روسيا على مصر شراء سربين (( 40 طائرة )) من طراز ميج-29 أم أس.
> 
> اعتقد أن السبب الرئيسي لفشل الصفقة هو الافتقار إلى ميزانية ملائمة، إذ يتراوح سعر الميج-29 بين 30 إلى40 مليون دولار.
> 
> هناك سبب أخر من المحتمل انه مثل عقبة إضافية ، وهو الطلب المصري بتجميع تلك الطائرات في مصر وتصنيع بعض اجزائها وهو ما كان سيخفض من أرباح الصفقة بشكل كبير بالنسبة لروسيا 
> 
> كل ام وانتم بخير


اولا بالنسبه لامريكا نعم لديها اسرار تلك الطائره ربما من قبل توحيد المانيا لكن الا ترى ان عشرة سنوات تقريبا بالنسبه لتصنيع الطائرات فتره كبيره
ثانيا بالنسبه لروسيا بعد انفصال مصر عن الشرق و اتجاهها نحو الغرب فى التسليح طلب السادات من امريكا عمل عمرات لصواريخ الدفاع الجوى التى تمتلكا مصر ( حديث لهيكل )
و بعدها بعدة  شهور اعتدت اسرائيل على سوريا اسرائيل فى لبنان و دمرت صواريخ الدفاع الجوى الموجوده فى لبنان 
دون ان تقترب من مداها و بعد التشويش عليها 
ثالثا بالنسبه لثقل دول المنطقه من الممكن ان تتنازل روسيا عن جزء من الارباح الماديه بالنسبه لسوريا او لايران 
او بالنسبه لطريقة الدفع اما بالنسبه لمصر فالامر مختلف

----------


## الصاعق

الأخت الفاضلة 

لا استطيع الجزم بأي من استنتجاتك حتى أكون صادقاً ، لكن الذي أعرفه بشكل أكيد أن فكرة بيع تلك الطائرات لمصر نتجت من عرض روسي لإمداد مصر بسربين من طراز mig-29MS وأن مصر كانت راغبة في قبول ذلك العرض غير أن المفاوضات لم تنجح. هذه حقيقة أكيدة وانحصر تخميني على سبب فشل المفاوضات.

أما سبب انهيار الدفاع الجوي السوري أمام الطائرات الإسرائيلية في وادي البقاع عام 82 فليس له علاقة محتملة بعمرات الصواريخ المصرية. وهناك فصل في في بدايات هذا الموضوع عن تلك الحرب.

باختصار الأمر يتلخص في دخول طائرات الجيل الرابع المعركة مسلحة بصورايخ (( هارم )) الصائدة للرادار والتي تعمل من خارج مدى الدفاعات الجوية السورية، إضافة إلى استخدام إسرائيل لأسلوب كان جديداً في ذلك الوقت وهو استخدام طائرات بدون طيار لاكتشاف مواصع الرادارات السورية تمهيداً لتدميرها، إضافة إلى ذلك لم يخلوا الأمر من الأخطاء السورية الجسيمة حيث تخلوا عن الدفاعات الجوية المحصنة في الدشم الخرسانية وكانت كل مواقع الصواريخ مكشوفة في العراء.

بالنسبة للأرباح والتنازل عنها من جهة روسيا فأنت محقة ، فكلاً من سوريا وإيران مستهلكون أساسيون للعتاد الروسي. عكس مصر والتي لازالت في بداية العودة القوية لتكون من مستهلكي ذلك العتاد .

دمت بخير

----------


## a_yomna

استاذى العزيز 
لو كنت فهمت ما قلته جيدا وارجو ان تصوب لى خطئى فان الدولة التى تبادر بالهجوم تكون هى الدولة المنتصرة لانها تستيطع ان تقضى على نقاط القوة لدى الطرف الاخر او على الاقل تقوم بتحييدها 
وهذا هو ما قامت به مصر فى حرب 73 حيث كانت هى صاحبة المبادرة فاختارت الوقت الذى يناسبها واعدت الخطة التى تناسبها والتى تمكنها من تلافى اوجه القصور لديها وتحييد اوجه التفوق لدى العدو فاستطاعت ان تحقق انتصار رغم التفوق الساحق لاسرائيل على الجيش المصرى فى تلك الفترة 
ولكن بعد حرب اكتوبر كانت كل الحروب العربية هى حروب دفاعية عدونا يدرسنا جيدا يعرف نقاط القوة ويتدرب على كيفية القضاء عليها او تحييدها ويختار الوقت المناسب ويباغتنا بالهجوم لهذا يتعاظم حجم التفوق 
ولكن اذا اخذنا نحن المبادرة وخططنا للحرب بشكل يسمح لنا بالقضاء او تحييد نقاط القوة لديه فسوف ننتصر وهذا ما حدث فى لبنان 
حيث ان حرب العصابات التى شنها حزب الله والتى شنتها فصائل المقاومة فى فلسطين هى حرب مبادرة 
لان عناصرهم غير منظورة ولا تستطيع ان تباغتهم لانك لا تراهم ولا تملك الا ان تقوم بهجوم برى لتكنس الارض عليهم مما يعطيهم هم الفرصة لان يختاروا التوقيت والمكان والاسلوب الذى يهاجمونك فيه 
ولهذا هزمت اسرائيل فى كل المعارك التى خاضتها ضد فصائل المقاومة 
الخلاصة :-
 ان معركتنا اذا كانت دفاعية تعتمد على رد هجوم اسرائيلى فهى معركة خاسرة لا محالة 
اما اذا كانت معركة هجومية ناخذ فيها نحن المبادرة ونخطط لاسقاط عدونا فهى معركة فرص النصر فيها كبيرة الى حد كبير 
اما لماذا يجب ان نخطط لمعركة ضد اسرائيل فاعتقد انه امر ضرورى ستؤكد ضرورته او تنفيها الانتخابات الامريكية القادمة 
والى لقاء اخر

----------


## الصاعق

أخي العزيز 

لاشك أن المبادرة إذا ما اقترنت بالمباغتة تلعب دوراص كبيراً في تفوق المهاجم. ومع ذلك فإن المدافع المستعد جيداً فرصته أكبر في الفوز . وهناك العديد من الأمثلة على ذلك أشهرها معركة روسيا والتي اندحرت فيها الجيوش الألمانية المهاجمة .

حتى في حرب أكتوبر ، بعد أن قمنا بضربة العبور تحولت قواتنا إلى أوضاع دفاعية وتمكنت من سحق الهجمات الإسرائيلية المضادة في الفترة من 7 إلى 10 أكتوبر، القوات الأسرائيلية بدروها نجحت في تكبيدنا خسائر كبيرة عندما هاجمتها قواتنا يوم 14 أكتوبر وفقدنا ما يقارب 200 دبابة في ساعات قلائل.

كذلك تمكنت قوات حزب الله المستعدة جيداً من منع القوات الإسرائيلية المهاجمة من تحقيق أهدفاها .
الخلاصة أن الهجوم ولا شك ميزة . لكن المستعد جيداً هو الذي يفوز سواء كان مدافعاً أم مهاجماً 

حفظك الله ودمت بخير

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

أخى الصاعق 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
                                        أما بعد
زادك الله عقل وغلبة ونصر الله بك الأمة وأعطاك مثل رسولة من الحكمة والعقل ما ينفعك وينفع الناس من ورائك
سيدى وأخى/
 ألا توافق الرأى القائل بأن العلم هو السلاح الأول فى أى معركة ولو تتبعنا كل إنتصار لأى طرف فى أى معركة فى كل تاريخ العالم فسنجد أن سلاح المنتصر دوما متفوق على المهزوم فلم ينتصر أحمس على الهكسوس إلا بالعجلات الحربية ولم ينتصر صلاح الدين الأيوبى إلا بما يشبه القنبلة اليدوية الأن 
أخى الفاضل /
إن الأمريكان لم ينجحوا فى هزيمة الألمان إلا بالتقدم العلمى ولم ينجح الألمان فى بداية الحرب العالمية الثانية إلا بسبب تفوق الآلة العسكرية والتى أنتجتها العقول البشرية 
فبعد كل هذا التحليل من عندك أرى وبناءا على ما سلف من كلامى أرى 
أن مصر بدون بحث علمى  مهزومة لا محالة إذ أن الطرف الآخر أقوى بسبب البحث العلمى والتقدم التقنى المنبعث من الإهتمام بالعقل البشرى وتنميته 
ودليل كلامى أنه من خلال معرض حديث سيادتكم أوضحت أن مصر والطرف الآخر يلعبان لعبة القط والفأر وأن الطرف الآخر هذا دوما متقدم عنا بخطوة ونحن من يبحث عن اللحاق به لموازنة القوى فما سبب هذا التفوق إلا من خلال التطوير العلمى التكنولوجى 
إذا فلتسمح لى أن أوضح أن مصر لن تنتصر فى أى معركة تستجد فيها سلاحها من عدوها 
إذ كيف أثق فى من يعطينى لأتوازن وليس لأتفوق ألا يستدعى ذلك أن يكون مشروع قواتنا المسلحة التى نفخر بها جميعا هو تبنى العقول المفكرة بدلا من تركها تهاجر يأسا من خدمة وطنها
هذا وتفضل أخى الكريم بتقبل تحيات وتمنيات القلبية
ودمت بكل الخير 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله

----------


## ابو يمنى

استاذى العزيز 
المانيا فى الحرب العالمية الثانية لم تدرس الجيش الروسى وتتعرف على نقاط القوة والضعف بل حاربت باسلوبها الذى اتبعته فى حروبها 
والمعركة الدفاعية التى خضناها بعد عبورنا فى حرب اكتوبر كانت معركة متميزة لكن اسرائيل لم تكن لديها الوقت لتدرس نقاط قوتنا حينئذ بعد العبور وتستوعبها وتضع خطط بديلة وتدرب قواتها عليها
اما دفاع حزب الله فانا لست خبيرا عسكريا مثلك ولكنى اؤمن ان كل اعمال المقاومة التى تعتمد على اسلوب حرب العصابات هى حروب هجومية وليست دفاعية لان المقاوم يترك عدوه يتوغل ثم يدرسه جيدا ويختار الاسلوب الامثل لمهاجمته لهذا فانا اعتبره معارك هجومية
ولكن مع ذلك تبقى المباغته والمبادرة تؤمن لصاحبها فرصة كبيرة للانتصار ولكنها ليست مؤكدة 
ولكن مع ذلك هى املنا الوحيد فى تحقيق الانتصار خاصة وانى اعتقد ان خيار الحرب يقترب من يكون خيار حتمى بالنسبة لمصر وعندها من الافضل ان نكون نحن المبادرين حتى تكون لدينا فرصة الانتصار

----------


## الصاعق

> أخى الصاعق 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
>                                         أما بعد
> زادك الله عقل وغلبة ونصر الله بك الأمة وأعطاك مثل رسولة من الحكمة والعقل ما ينفعك وينفع الناس من ورائك
> سيدى وأخى/
>  ألا توافق الرأى القائل بأن العلم هو السلاح الأول فى أى معركة ولو تتبعنا كل إنتصار لأى طرف فى أى معركة فى كل تاريخ العالم فسنجد أن سلاح المنتصر دوما متفوق على المهزوم فلم ينتصر أحمس على الهكسوس إلا بالعجلات الحربية ولم ينتصر صلاح الدين الأيوبى إلا بما يشبه القنبلة اليدوية الأن 
> أخى الفاضل /
> إن الأمريكان لم ينجحوا فى هزيمة الألمان إلا بالتقدم العلمى ولم ينجح الألمان فى بداية الحرب العالمية الثانية إلا بسبب تفوق الآلة العسكرية والتى أنتجتها العقول البشرية 
> فبعد كل هذا التحليل من عندك أرى وبناءا على ما سلف من كلامى أرى 
> ...


أخي العزيز 

سعدت كثيراً بمشاركتك في الموضوع، واحييك على اختيارك لأسمك الجميل ، على ما اتذكر أن " خبر " هي شمس الظهيرة في اللغة المصرية القديمة.

كلامك بالطبع صحيح 100%، ونحن نعاني من تخلفنا العلمي على الصعيد الاقتصادي والعسكري، وليس للأمر من مصلح سوى إصلاح نظامنا التعليمي ليشكل حجر أساس لنهضة مصر.

حفظك الله

----------


## الصاعق

> استاذى العزيز 
> المانيا فى الحرب العالمية الثانية لم تدرس الجيش الروسى وتتعرف على نقاط القوة والضعف بل حاربت باسلوبها الذى اتبعته فى حروبها 
> والمعركة الدفاعية التى خضناها بعد عبورنا فى حرب اكتوبر كانت معركة متميزة لكن اسرائيل لم تكن لديها الوقت لتدرس نقاط قوتنا حينئذ بعد العبور وتستوعبها وتضع خطط بديلة وتدرب قواتها عليها
> اما دفاع حزب الله فانا لست خبيرا عسكريا مثلك ولكنى اؤمن ان كل اعمال المقاومة التى تعتمد على اسلوب حرب العصابات هى حروب هجومية وليست دفاعية لان المقاوم يترك عدوه يتوغل ثم يدرسه جيدا ويختار الاسلوب الامثل لمهاجمته لهذا فانا اعتبره معارك هجومية
> ولكن مع ذلك تبقى المباغته والمبادرة تؤمن لصاحبها فرصة كبيرة للانتصار ولكنها ليست مؤكدة 
> ولكن مع ذلك هى املنا الوحيد فى تحقيق الانتصار خاصة وانى اعتقد ان خيار الحرب يقترب من يكون خيار حتمى بالنسبة لمصر وعندها من الافضل ان نكون نحن المبادرين حتى تكون لدينا فرصة الانتصار


*أخي الفاضل أبو يمنى 

ما تسرده هو بالضبط تحقيق المباغتة على الصعيد الدفاعي، وهذا هو عين ما قصدت بأن المستعد يفوز سواء كان مدافعاً أو مهاجماً ، وأخيك في الله ليس بخبير عسكري أنا مجرد قارئ مهتم مثلك.

شكراً على اهتمامك ودمت بخير 
*

----------


## atefhelal

> *أخى الصاعق* 
> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله* 
> *أما بعد*
> *-------------------------------------------*
> *------------------------*
> *أن مصر بدون بحث علمى مهزومة لا محالة إذ أن الطرف الآخر أقوى بسبب البحث العلمى والتقدم التقنى المنبعث من الإهتمام بالعقل البشرى وتنميته* 
> *ودليل كلامى أنه من خلال معرض حديث سيادتكم أوضحت أن مصر والطرف الآخر يلعبان لعبة القط والفأر وأن الطرف الآخر هذا دوما متقدم عنا بخطوة ونحن من يبحث عن اللحاق به لموازنة القوى فما سبب هذا التفوق إلا من خلال التطوير العلمى التكنولوجى* 
> *إذا فلتسمح لى أن أوضح أن مصر لن تنتصر فى أى معركة تستجد فيها سلاحها من عدوها* 
> *إذ كيف أثق فى من يعطينى لأتوازن وليس لأتفوق ألا يستدعى ذلك أن يكون مشروع قواتنا المسلحة التى نفخر بها جميعا هو تبنى العقول المفكرة بدلا من تركها تهاجر يأسا من خدمة وطنها*
> ...


*أنا أوافقك تماما ياأخى .. وأزيد فأقول إن مصر فشلت تماما للأسف فى معركة المواجهة مع المتغيرات العالمية ، وكذلك فشلت فى معركة المواجهة مع المتغيرات المحلية .. وخاصة ونحن فى مواجهة الدولة الإسرائيلية التى يقوم مشروعها الحضارى على أساس العلم والتكنولوجيا لخدمة أمنها القومى وهيمنتها وأطماعها وتوسعاتها على حساب النظم العربية الغبية .. إسرائيل صدّرت للعالم تكنولوجيا فائقة High Technology العام الماضى بأكثر من عشرة مليارات دولار أمريكى يمثلون حوالى 70% من إجمالى صادراتها ، وهنا فى مصر 25 مليون بنى آدم يملكون خط محمول ويشترون النغمات .. أى أننا دولة مستهلكة لمنتجات التكنولوجيا ولسنا منتجين لها ، وحالنا فى ذلك مثل حال باقى الدول العربية سواء كانت دولا غنية ببترولها أو دولا فقيرة بفقر نظمها السياسية وافتقارها إلى حسن استثمار مواردها التى يقع على رأسها الموارد البشرية ، حيث أصبح البشر فى ظن ساسة تلك النظم المتردية هم السبب الوحيد فى فقرها وضعفها فلم تشغل بالا بتعليمهم وتأهيلهم وحسن استثمارهم . وكل يوم نسمع عن خطة وهمية لمكافحة الأمية لكى يتعلم المواطن المصرى الغلبان كيف يوقع بإسمه بدلا من أن يبصم بإبهامه ثم يقف عند هذا الحد الساذج لما يسمونه بمحو الأمية ...*


*High technology and technology-rich products account for some 70% of exports. Multinational corporations have come to recognize Israel's technology abilities: leading global companies like Intel, Motorola, IBM, Microsoft, Alcatel and 3Com all have research and development facilities in Israel. Intel and Motorola also manufacture advanced products in Israel, and many other multinationals have purchased local companies, buying their patents and acquiring their human talent..*

----------


## الصاعق

الوالد العزيز / عاطف هلال

هل توافقني الرأي بأن تراجع المكانة العسكرية المصرية بين الدول العربية من العوامل الرئيسية التي ساهمت في التقليل من قوة التأثير المصري في القضايا الإقليمية ، وكذلك هل تراني مصيباص فيما ذهبت إليه من تقلص القدرات المصرية على حماية امنها القومي

دمت بخير

----------


## atefhelal

> الوالد العزيز / عاطف هلال
> 
> هل توافقني الرأي بأن تراجع المكانة العسكرية المصرية بين الدول العربية من العوامل الرئيسية التي ساهمت في التقليل من قوة التأثير المصري في القضايا الإقليمية ، وكذلك هل تراني مصيباص فيما ذهبت إليه من تقلص القدرات المصرية على حماية امنها القومي
> 
> دمت بخير


*أخى وابن صديقى الحبيب*
*أنت تتميز بلياقة فكرية عالية فى مجال البحث عن المعلومة وحسن تشغيلها وجودة عرضها ، كما تتميز كما رأيتك ذات مرة  بلياقة بدنيه عالية أيضا .. إذن فأنت  إنسان مميز ... فكم إنسان فى مصر على هذه الدرجة من التميز ، علما بأن التميز لايحكمه معيار واحد وثابت ... كم إنسان فى مصر يشغله حال مصر ومستقبلها وعلى ذلك يجهز نفسه فداءا لها... لقد انتصر الإنسان المصرى فى حرب أكتوبر ولم تنتصر الآلة العسكرية لأنه كان مشغولا بحال مصر وهمومها  ويعيش قلقا من أجلها .. وانتهت حرب أكتوبر بهزيمة سياسية كبرى جعلتها هزيمة عسكرية أيضا  على عكس ماكان يحلم به هذا الإنسان ويتوقعه ، فهل هناك مجنون واحد منذ أن خلق الله الخلق يمكن أن يقول  أن المنتصر يذهب للمهزوم فى عقر داره  طالبا منه السلام ، ثم يقبل شروط المهزوم فى نزع سلاح سيناء وتدمير قواعد الصواريخ فى الضفة الغربية لقناة السويس التى كانت تحمى عشرة كيلومترات من سماء سيناء شرق قناة السويس ..* 
*الإنسان المصرى طبقا لما أعايش معظمه الآن لم يعد منشغلا بحال مصر وهمومها  .. لقد ذهب ابنى للإمارات لكى يوفر ثمن شقة لن تساوى نصف مكانة شقة أبيه الذى تربى بها وأبيه لم يكن وارثا.. وقفد وجد ابنى فرصة أفضل فى التعليم والتأهيل بسبب تضحيات أبيه وليس بسبب نظام التعليم فى مصر .. فماذا عن باقى أبناء مصر وهم السلاح الفعال فى أى معركة متوقعة  للكرامة فى مواجهة العدو الأبدى التقليدى ...*

*إسأل والدك وقد كان معاصرا ومشاركا فى حرب أكتوبر ، إسأله لماذا كنا متحمسين ومتعصبين لنصرة مصر واسترجاع كرامتها التى هى كرامتنا.. سوف يقول لك ببساطة لأننا كنا نحلم بمستقبل أفضل لنا ... ومستقبلنا كان هو مستقبل مصر ومستقبل أبنائنا  ... فكم إنسان فى مصر يمكن أن يحلم بالسكينة فى مسكن آمن غدا أو بعد غد ، وكم إنسان يمكن أن يحلم حلما قانونيا بفرصة عمل آمنة أو بأن بطون أولاده لن تصرخ يوما من الجوع ، أو أنه سوف يجد فرصة متواضعة لعلاج من يمرض منهم ..* 

*لقد خان مصر وأبناء مصر نخبها الحاكمة .. وأصبح الإنسان المصرى آخر من يشغلهم بنظامهم .. وعليه فحين تتحدث عن تراجع المكانة العسكرية وقوة تأثير مصر فى القضايا الإقليمية .. فإن السبب الوحيد هو تراجع مكانة  وقدرات الإنسان المصرى فى مجموعه الذى لم يعد سيدا لمصلحته فى بلده ... ولذلك أراك مصيبا فيما ذهبت إليه من تقلص القدرات المصرية على حماية أمنها القومى ... وهى فى طريقها إلى العدم إن استمر الحال على هذا المنوال  !!*

----------


## الصاعق

الوالد العزيز 

ادعوا الله أن يجعلني عند حسن ظنك الذي شرفني كثيراً. كنت أتمنى أن أكون مخطئاً وأن تخبرني بأني أغلفت عنصراً أو أكثر واسقطتهم من حسابي في قدرة مصر على حماية أمنها القومي. للأسف لم يكن الوضع كذلك.

لا يفوتني أن اشكرك من كل قلبي على متابعتك المستمرة للموضوع رغم علمي بانشغالك الدائم. وادعوا الله أن يرد لك ابنك ظافراً من رمال الغربة المتحركة والتي غرست فيها انا شخصياً .

حفظك الله

----------


## سيد جعيتم

ابنى الحبيب/ الصاعق
اثرت شجونى يا احمد . القوى يحترم بين الناس والدولة القوية تتسيد .فأين نحن الأن ؟ 
صديقى العزيز وأستاذى الفاضل المهندس/ عاطف هلال 




> إسأل والدك وقد كان معاصرا ومشاركا فى حرب أكتوبر ، إسأله لماذا كنا متحمسين ومتعصبين لنصرة مصر واسترجاع كرامتها التى هى كرامتنا.. سوف يقول لك ببساطة لأننا كنا نحلم بمستقبل أفضل لنا ... ومستقبلنا كان هو مستقبل مصر ومستقبل أبنائنا ... فكم إنسان فى مصر يمكن أن يحلم بالسكينة فى مسكن آمن غدا أو بعد غد ، وكم إنسان يمكن أن يحلم حلما قانونيا بفرصة عمل آمنة أو بأن بطون أولاده لن تصرخ يوما من الجوع ، أو أنه سوف يجد فرصة متواضعة لعلاج من يمرض منهم ..


اشكرك للسؤال والإجابة التى لا يختلف عليها أثنان . 
دمتم بخير

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

أخى الصاعق 
السلام عليكم
آسف على تأخرى ولكن لكل منا أسبابه عموما 
إسم    من خبر رع  هو إسم ثانى للملك تحوتمس الثالث وهو يعتبر أول فاتح أو أول من صنع لنفسة إمبراطورية تمتد لثلاث قارات فى التاريخ
أخى وصديقى 
كلنا متفقين على أننا نقف برجل عرجاء بين دول العالم ولكن هل سنظل نجلد ذاتنا هكذا كثيرا؟؟؟!!!!!!!
وإلى متى سنظل مهانين إل هكذا حد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
فما دمنا فى فكرنا عظماء فلابد من أن نشارك ونكون إيجابيين ف حل مشكلات بلدنا فمهما قصى علىى أبى فلن يكون غير أبى 
لذلك أدعوك وأدعو كل الزملاء أن نتحول إل البحث فى كيف نساهم فى علاج مشكلة ضعف مصر العسكرى ولنقد لقواتنا المسلة الدعم العلمى والعقلى كى نكون صفا واحد ضد أى خطر ولنحاول أن نبحث عن أصدقاء لنا تاهوا فى الحياة الشاقة وكانوا قديما يحملون عل أكتافهم أفكار علمية وعملية تفيد الوطن وليكن هذا مشروعنا عل الله يكتب لنا به جهاد فى سبيله وفى سبيل الوطن 
صديق أبدأ دعوتى بأن أكون أول من يحاول أن يتقدم
عن طريق فكرة كانت قد جالت بخاطر وأنا بالصف الأول الثانوى عن عمل سلاح دفاع جوى بإستخدام العدسات المحدبة والتى تجمع الأشعة وتقويها لتخرج كحزمة واحدة وبقوة العدسات مع عددها قد تصل لقوة الليزر 
 فما رأيكم فى فكرتى عن المشاركة الإيجابية تلك 
ودمتم بكل خير

----------


## الصاعق

> أخى الصاعق 
> السلام عليكم
> آسف على تأخرى ولكن لكل منا أسبابه عموما 
> إسم    من خبر رع  هو إسم ثانى للملك تحوتمس الثالث وهو يعتبر أول فاتح أو أول من صنع لنفسة إمبراطورية تمتد لثلاث قارات فى التاريخ
> أخى وصديقى 
> كلنا متفقين على أننا نقف برجل عرجاء بين دول العالم ولكن هل سنظل نجلد ذاتنا هكذا كثيرا؟؟؟!!!!!!!
> وإلى متى سنظل مهانين إل هكذا حد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> فما دمنا فى فكرنا عظماء فلابد من أن نشارك ونكون إيجابيين ف حل مشكلات بلدنا فمهما قصى علىى أبى فلن يكون غير أبى 
> لذلك أدعوك وأدعو كل الزملاء أن نتحول إل البحث فى كيف نساهم فى علاج مشكلة ضعف مصر العسكرى ولنقد لقواتنا المسلة الدعم العلمى والعقلى كى نكون صفا واحد ضد أى خطر ولنحاول أن نبحث عن أصدقاء لنا تاهوا فى الحياة الشاقة وكانوا قديما يحملون عل أكتافهم أفكار علمية وعملية تفيد الوطن وليكن هذا مشروعنا عل الله يكتب لنا به جهاد فى سبيله وفى سبيل الوطن 
> ...


أخي العزيز 

شكرا ًعلى اهتمامك

إ، فكرة تركيز الضوء كسلاح هي فكرة قديمة، ويقال ان ارشميدس استخدمها إغراق أسطول سفن الأعداء في سابقة – إن صحت – تاريخية. وذلك باستخدام مرايا مقعرة عملاقة.  على أرض الواقع فإن العلم قد خطا خطوة واسعة في استخدام الضوء كسلاح وذلك من خلال اكتشاف الليزر، والذي من ِأنه القضاء على ظاهرة تشتت الفوتانات في عملية تعرف بالانبعاث المستحث نتج عنها حزمة ضوئية شديدة التركيز تسير في شكل خط مستقيم عوضاً عن المسار التقليدي للضوء والذي ينبعث في كل الاتجاهات. لكن حتى الليزر لم يثبت بعد فعاليته كسلاح في أرض المعركة بذاته، بل أدمج مع أسلحة أخرى ويتم استخدامه لقياس المسافات وكذلك للتصويب. إضافة إلى استخدامه كوسيلة لتوجيه المقذوفات التي تتبع الإشعاع. أما كون الليزر يعمل كسلاح بقوته الذاتية فلازال ذلك في طور الأبحاث والمشاريع العسكرية.

أما بالنسبة لدعم قواتنا المسلحة فهو يتأتي فقط بدعم الاقتصاد الوطني، إذ أن الدخل القومي المصري لا يسمح حالياً ببرنامج تسلح طموح يليق بدولة في حجم مصر، هذا البرنامج الذي يجب أن يتضمن تطوير وتصنيع أسلحة للأفرع المختلفة بالقوات المسلحة محلياً، وهذا التصنيع سيقوم على تكنولوجيات مستوردة نقوم باستيعابها وتطويرها، ومثل هذا الأمر هو أكثر تكلفة من شراء الأسلحة بمراحل كبيرة. رغم هذه المقدمة المنطقية فإن الفرد يقف حائراً أمام دول اقتصادياتها أضعف من مصر وتتمتع بتصنيع ذاتي للأسلحة مثل باكستان، وهو الأمر الذي يخبرنا أيضاً بأن تلك القرارات تتعلق بترتيب أولويات الإنفاق على المستوى القومي

دمت بخير

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

أخى العزيز الصاعق 
أما بعد لم تكن فكرتى سوى نموذج تخيلته وأنا بالصف الأول الثانوى وقد دمره لى أستاذ فؤاد مدرس الفزياء حيث قال عند عرض عليه فكرتى "لو كانت الفكرة جيدة لكان غيرك سبقك إليها "عموما الفكرة كانت لحل مشكلة غلو ثمن معدات الليزر 
على العموم كانت الفكرة كنموذج لمن يتمكن من فكرة مشابهة أو من إبتكار يفيد الأمة فى الدفاع عن نفسها 
وبالفعل السيد أرشميدس إستعمل المرايا المقعرة من مكان عالى لحرق سفن الأعداء وكان هذا إبتكار جنن أعداء بلده 
أخى كل ما عنيته بفكرتى أن تكون نموذج للأخر كى نشجع الجميع أن يكمل ما بدأة من فكر ليتحول إلى واقع
كما أوافقك كل الموافقة على أن من لا يملك قوت يومه فهو أسير عند مالك تلك اللقمة 
وبالتالى علينا أن نناقش كيف نحل أزمتنا الإقتصادية أولا 
وعلى ذلك فلما لا نناقش تلك الأزمة وطرق حلها من خلال مبدأ علمنى إياه الأستاذ سيد جعيتم عند مناقشة موضوع  (فرعون موسى )أن  كل معلومة بسيطة يمكن أن تفرق مع الغير ليصل للحل
هذا ودمت بكل الخير

----------


## الصاعق

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

أخى الصاعق 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أما بعد  شاكرا لذوقك الكريم وإن كان لى سؤال أرجو لو لم تعتبره ثقيل عليك إن جاز ل أن أطلب منك أو قل أنه إقتراح ربما يستفز فيك إمكانياتك وخيالك 
وسؤالى أو إقتراحى هو 
ماذا تتخيل أن يحدث من خطوات عسكرية من طرفى النزاع لو حدثت مواجهة بين مصر والطرف الآخر ؟
أو بصورة أخرى                                                                                                                              لو طلبت منك صديق أن تكتب يوميات مخطط عسكرى مصرى على أرض المعركة القادمة بين مصر و الطرف الآخر ؟  
فهل مثل هكذا سؤال يمكن أن أجد عندك له مخطط؟ أم أنه شاق ومرهق ؟!
هذا وتقبل منى كل الحب والتحية والتقدير
أخوك المحب لك
هذا بالإضافة لسؤال  صعب عل مثلى من الهواة أن يجد عنده إجابة له وهو
ما موقف الإنسان إذا تعرض لهجوم نووى وهل هناك طرق حديثة لتقليل الضرر الناجم عن هذا الهجوم؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!
وفقنا الله لما فيه خير بلدنا ووفق كل من يخلص لها
أخوك   وريث من خبر رع

----------


## الصاعق

أخي العزيز

لقد طرحت بالفعل تحليل لقدرة مصر على الصمود في وجه هجوم إسرائيلي في الصفحة الثالثة من هذا الموضوع وهذا هو رابطها 
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread19481-3.html

أما عن إجراءات الأمان في حال حدوث هجوم نووي فالحقيقة لم أقراء عنه بشكل كاف لأجيبك . لكني سأقوم ببحث صغير وأزودك بنتيجته 

حفظك الله

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

أين أنت الأن أخى الصاعق أتمن المتابعة وأن تخبرنى عن تحليلك لما تعتزم الولايات المتحدة تقديمة من قنابل ذكية للطرف الأخر وما معنى قنبلة ذكية ؟ 
هل هى مثل الصاروخ ذاتى التوجيه؟أم شء جديد؟ 
وما هى أبعاد ذلك التطور سياسيا ؟ وعسكريا؟؟؟؟

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

أين أنت الأن أخى الصاعق أتمنى المتابعة وأن تخبرنى عن تحليلك لما تعتزم الولايات المتحدة تقديمة من قنابل ذكية للطرف الأخر وما معنى قنبلة ذكية ؟ 
هل هى مثل الصاروخ ذاتى التوجيه؟أم شء جديد؟ 
وما هى أبعاد ذلك التطور سياسيا ؟ وعسكريا؟؟؟؟

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

أين أنت الأن أخى الصاعق أتمنى المتابعة وأن تخبرنى عن تحليلك لما تعتزم الولايات المتحدة تقديمة من قنابل ذكية للطرف الأخر وما معنى قنبلة ذكية ؟ 
هل هى مثل الصاروخ ذاتى التوجيه؟أم شىء جديد؟ 
وما هى أبعاد ذلك التطور سياسيا ؟ وعسكريا؟؟؟؟

----------


## الصاعق

أخي العزيز 

مع الأسف بالنسبة إجراءات الحماية للمدنيين فهي غالباً غير متوفرة ضد القنابل الذرية إلا في الدول التي تمتلك ملاجئ ذرية. 

أما الأسلحة الذكية فهي الأسلحة التي تتمتع بالقدرة على اكتشاف وتتبع اهدافها وتوجيه نفسها بعد إطلاقها ، أشهر أمثلتها قنبلة Jadm وهي قنبلة سابحة موجهة بالأقمار الصناعيه، وتطلق الطائرات تلك القنبلة التي تسبح في الهواء بجنيحات صغيرة وتتصل بالقمر الصناعي بشكل مستمر كي تصحح إحداثيات الهدف وبالتلي تصحح مسارها وذلك بدون تدخل من الطائرة التي اطلقتها.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

ابو حميد الحبيب
لا تنسى أن الأسلحة الذكية الحديثة شمامة ايضاً !! إذا وجهت لهدف بترولى مثلاً مثل التوربين ( وقود الطائرات ) وأُبدل مكانه بمازوت أى حدث بدل بين الأثنين وهما فى مكان متقارب فالصاروخ الموجه يذهب للتروبين حتى وأن تم تغيير مكانه . دمت بخير ابنى الحبيب ابو نور

----------


## yoyo9

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي في الله ..موضوعك رائع..
احب أضف إليك ..وإلي المشاركين اكرمكم واعزكم الله ..
صوره صغيره ..ولكنها  كبيره عندي...
كنت ذات يوم بلعب انا واصدقائي البنات في حوش منزلنا ووقتها كان عندي 4سنوات ..
نلعب بالعرائس القماش ..وفجأه وبدون انذار ..أصبحت السماء تمتلأ بالطائرات ..
وترمي الصواريخ علي البيوت ..نزل والد صحبتي يجري ..ومنزله امام منزلنا ليأخذ صغيرته ..
وفجأه وجدنا رأسه امامنا مقطوعه بشظيه ...و تبتسم لنا.. .وفتح فمه ثلاث مرات ...
الله يرحمه الشهيد ...كان يريد أنقاذ ابنته الصغيره ..
تخيل طفله 4سنوات..ماذا حدث في داخلها ؟؟؟؟  
 اكره كلمة يهود....... :M (36): 

.واحب هذا النشيد......
 طول ما أملي معايا معايا وفي ايديا سلاح 
افضل اجاهد وامشي وامشي من كفاح لكفاح
 وطول ما ايدي في ايدك احلف واقول حي حي علي الفلاح.
 :Gif Palacero39: 

تحيا مصر حره.......ام آيه

----------


## الصاعق

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اخي في الله ..موضوعك رائع..
> احب أضف إليك ..وإلي المشاركين اكرمكم واعزكم الله ..
> صوره صغيره ..ولكنها  كبيره عندي...
> كنت ذات يوم بلعب انا واصدقائي البنات في حوش منزلنا ووقتها كان عندي 4سنوات ..
> نلعب بالعرائس القماش ..وفجأه وبدون انذار ..أصبحت السماء تمتلأ بالطائرات ..
> وترمي الصواريخ علي البيوت ..نزل والد صحبتي يجري ..ومنزله امام منزلنا ليأخذ صغيرته ..
> وفجأه وجدنا رأسه امامنا مقطوعه بشظيه ...و تبتسم لنا.. .وفتح فمه ثلاث مرات ...
> الله يرحمه الشهيد ...كان يريد أنقاذ ابنته الصغيره ..
> ...


لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 

عظم الله أجرك ونحتسبه مع الصديقين والشهداء الأبرار

حفظك الله

----------


## yoyo9

اخي في الله
كلنا نعلم  ان الشعب المصري تعذب...سواء بالحرب او بالغلاء ..او بالظلم.. 
السؤال متي نأخذ حقوقنا ..؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
اعيننا تفيض بالدموع علي مرضي السرطان ..
متي ينتهي دخول الحبوب المسرطنه  بلدنا..؟؟؟؟؟
متي  ....ومتي ....ومتي..؟؟؟؟
ولك جزيل الشكر  
 :Cryface:

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

أختى/يويو    (وإن كان هذا الإسم رجالى عند الفراعنة)
 طالما المواطن مبسوط زعلناله ليه؟ 
المهم إن شعبنا طيب وحبوب عطوف ومهاود
  يبقى ليه تتكلمى بلسانه ؟
هو شعبنا( والعياذ بالله) أخرس !!!!!!!

ولا عايزة تطلعى عليه سمعة وخلاص علشان الحكام تهرب منه ومايلاقيش حد يحكمه !
بلاش وسوسة شيطان كله تمام بس إنت مش واخده بالك وبطلى يا ريت حسد لحسن النعمة إلل فى إيدينا تغور ومانلاقيهاش
أخوك فى النعمة
ويجعلة عامر بناسه

----------


## yoyo9

> أختى/يويو    (وإن كان هذا الإسم رجالى عند الفراعنة)
>  طالما المواطن مبسوط زعلناله ليه؟ 
> المهم إن شعبنا طيب وحبوب عطوف ومهاود
>   يبقى ليه تتكلمى بلسانه ؟
> هو شعبنا( والعياذ بالله) أخرس !!!!!!!
> 
> ولا عايزة تطلعى عليه سمعة وخلاص علشان الحكام تهرب منه ومايلاقيش حد يحكمه !
> بلاش وسوسة شيطان كله تمام بس إنت مش واخده بالك وبطلى يا ريت حسد لحسن النعمة إلل فى إيدينا تغور ومانلاقيهاش
> أخوك فى النعمة
> ويجعلة عامر بناسه


اخي الوريث....
اولا..احب اقولك..ان يويو دلع لآيه ابنتي ..لو لاحظت امضائي بام آيه..
ثانيا....المسلم.. ان لم يعيش في هموم المسلمين لايستحق ان يكون منهم..
ثالثا....ان كان كلامك..تهريج..هناك مجالات كثيره تهرج فيها..
رابعا.... اتمني ان تعيش حياه جميله كلها تهريج.. :M (37): 
وتفرح وتتهني ..بالنعمه اللي انت فيها..
اللهم لا حسد...
اشكرك جدا ..
أم آيه..

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

الأخت الفاضلة /أم آية 
أعتذر وبشدة على كل ما ضايقك فى مداخلتى خاصة التعليق عن كلمة يويو
مع تأكيدى على معناها الفرعونى ومعناها هو" الأمين"
كان هذا أولا 
ثانيا 
مداخلتى كانت تهريجية الشكل                 نعم                    
ولكن كما قال المتنبى 
"وكم ذا بمصر من المضحكات لكنه ضحك كالبكى"
سيدتى/
 والله من يعرفنى جيدا ليعلم أنى من أكثر الناس ألما مما تحدثتى عنه فى مداخلتك
فأنا إبن شرعى للمعاناة الجديدة بشتى أشكالها
وإن كان البعض يعيب على الشعب المصرى تهريجة الكثير إلا أنى أعلم أن هذا التهريج ما هو إلا من شدة القهر والإحباط   
- لا أذاقك الله -
هذا وتفضلى بقبول خالص إعتذارى لسيادتكم 
وبارك الله لك فى آية
وأرجو منك العفو والصفح الجميل
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله

----------


## yoyo9

> الأخت الفاضلة /أم آية 
> أعتذر وبشدة على كل ما ضايقك فى مداخلتى خاصة التعليق عن كلمة يويو
> هذا وتفضلى بقبول خالص إعتذارى لسيادتكم 
> وبارك الله لك فى آية
> وأرجو منك العفو والصفح الجميل
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله



أخي الوريث..
أنت دخلت معايا شمال..مع اني لم اوجه الكلام لك..
واتريقت عليه.. من الاسم اللي دخلت بيه علي المنتدي..الي آخر كلمه كتبتها ..
وأنا اعتبرت ان هذا بلاء آخر لي ..ووجدت نفسي بأرد عليك مع اني لا ارد ..في اي مشاكل تحدث لي ..
بأعتبر أن السكوت من ذهب..
ولقد قبلت اعتذارك..ولك مني ارق التحيات..
أم آيه
 :Ward703:

----------


## hamidoelbob

موضوع حقا رائع
في انتظار البقية
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## yoyo9

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
أخي في الله ..
أين باقي الموضوع..أنتظر البقيه..
أرجو أن تكون بخير..
طمنا عليك....ولك جزيل الشكر
أم  آيه
 :Aaaaa33:

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

والله يا أختى الفاضلة لو تعلمين مدى عشقى للفراعين لعرفتى أنى كنت أمدحك وليس كما فهمتى
 عموما حصل خير والعفو عند المقدرة
وشكرا لكرم أخلاقك

----------


## yoyo9

أخي العزيز في الله 
أنت أعتزرت وأنا قبلت والله يعلم كم ندمت علي ردي القاسي ..
فأنا أحب بلدي وأحب وطني وأغار عليه وكل المقربين يقولوا باني اهتماماتي كلها للرجال وانتي امراه 
ولكني احب وطني وعاصرت الكثير من هموم الحرب والمرضي.. اذهب ياأخي لمستشفي السرطان وانظر 
بنفسك علي الزهور الصغيره التي تتألم 00ربنا سبحانه يعلم بحالهم 00وهناك اطفال شوارع 00امم وعصابات بعد مرور الايام هذه الامم لن ترحم احد
00فلا بد من وقفه ....لا احد يسمع ولا حياة لمن ينادي.. 
قل لي لو سمحت كيف استطيع العيش بدون الحزن علي بلدنا واللي بيحصل فيها 00
من حق اي انسان علي ارض مصر يعيش مرتاح 00وفي بلدنا الكثير مش ناس تعيش وترمي الفلوس في محرمات الله وناس تعيش من غير عشاء ولا بيت يجمعهم 00وناس  تتألم من المرض اللي هم لا دخل لهم به ..جاء مرضهم من الحبوب المسرطنه اللي بتدخل مصر00
اخي في الله 00هل احزن ام 00افرح 00ام اموت غيظا 00
(((((ليس لها من دون الله كاشفه )))))
ارجو ان اكون عرفت اعبر عن ما بداخلي 00وفهمني من لا يفهمني 
فانا بسيطه جدا 00واللي في قلبي كثير من الحب للغلابه ..
 أختك البسيطه ..أم آيه
 :129:

----------


## Suη SЋINE

شكراً على الموضوع المتميز

----------


## صـايـع بـحـر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
مشكورررررررررررررررر على هذا الموضوع الجميل 
ويعطيك ربي الف عافيه 
مشكووووووووور

----------


## amshendy

اخى الصاعق 
سالنى ابنى  هل تستطيع مصر الوقوف امام اسرائيل ؟

و من اوصلنا الى تلك الحاله ؟ سواء بالايجاب او السلب 
باختصار جدا

----------


## الصاعق

شكراً لمرور إخواني الأحباب

أخي العزيز شندي

هناك من وجهة نظري المتواضعة وبناء على المعلومات (( المعلنة )) عن القدرات المصرية ومقارنتها بالقدرات الإسرائيلية، أقول لك أنه في حالة قيام إسرائيل بالهجوم على مصر ستتمكن مصر من الاحتفاظ بالنصف الغربي من سيناء بشكل شبه مؤكد ن شاء الله، أما الجزء الشرقي فلا شك أن الوضع الحالي للقوات سيمكن القوات الإسرائيلية من غزوه ولكن خط المضائق الاستراتيجي سيكون تحت السيطرة المصرية، وعليه سيكون على القوات المصرية شن هجوم على النصف الشرقي من سيناء لتطهيره،  وبناء على القدرات الجوية المتوفرة للطرفين فإن الخسائر ستكون رهيبة بين الجانبين ، رهيبة إلى الحد الذي يردع إسرائيل عن خوض المعركة وإلا كانت اجتاحت سيناء الأن

دمت بخير

----------


## sindbad69

الاخ الفاضل صاعق
انا متابع للموضوع من بدايته و لم أشارك من فرط التشويق
موضوع التسليح كان من اولويات اهتماماتي حتى 15 عاما مضت
و كنت متحمسا غاية التحمس للخدمة بالقوات المسلحة كضابط عامل بعد تخرجي من كلية الصيدلة
و لكن وجدت من ينصحنى بالتريث و اداء الخدمة العسكرية و تكوين فكرة واقعية عن ظروف الخدمة
صراحة تغيرت نظرتى أثناء خدمتى كجندي م ع و الاسباب لا تخرج كثيرا عما قاله الفاضل عاطف هلال و الوالد سيد جعيتم
المهم لي تعليق بسيط ردا على سؤال أحد الاخوة عن ما الذي يمكن ان تفعله مصر في حالة تعرضخها لهجوم نووي من اسرائيل
الحل الوحيد في رايي هو ما اقترحه الدكتور ربيع حامد -رحمه الله-و كان استاذ للعلوم السياسية بجامعة القاهرة
يا ريت اخونا الصاعق يفصل لنا هذا الخيار
على فكرة ، الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر كان يتحسب لهذا الامر و كان يدرب قوات خاصة لهذا الهدف
لكن الاحداث لم تمهله فكانت حرب اليمن ثم حرب 1967
رجاء حار:  حد يقوللى كيف اتخلص من النافذة المزعجة التى تغطي نصف الصفحة و تجبرني على الانحناء لاقرأ أسفل الشاشة حتى ان عمودي الفقري انثنى
صراحة افكر اكثر من مرة قبل دخول المنتدى لان ازعاج هذه النافذة لم يعد يحتمل
حتى متصفح الفايرفوكس لم يفلح في اغلاقها
و دمتم جميعا  يا احلى ناس

----------


## الصاعق

أخي العزيز / سندباد

سعيد جداً بمشاركتك التي شرفتني




> الحل الوحيد في رايي هو ما اقترحه الدكتور ربيع حامد -رحمه الله-و كان استاذ للعلوم السياسية بجامعة القاهرة


الحقيقة أني غير مطلع على أعمال الدكتور وليست عندي أي فكرة عن اقتراحه، فلو تكرمت علي وعلى إخوانك المتابعين للموضوع بالتوضيح نكن شاكرين لك 

دمت بخير

----------


## sindbad69

و الله الواحد محرج من أدبك الجم
و الاهم أن دسامة الموضوع و عمق التحليل يجعل أي مشارك يفكر عدة مرات
قبل طرح مشاركته
باختصار الدتور ربيع حامد-رحمه الله-كان يرى ان الحرب القادمة بين مصر و اسرائيل ان حدثت ستكون مصيرية
و لا يستبعد ابدا استخدام اسرائيل السلاح النووي و ربما بصورة مكثفة في المواجهة القادمة

و في رايه ان الحل الوحيد لحسم الصراع هو هجوم خاطف في العمق الاسرائيلي
يقوم بافقادهم التوازن و القدرة على السيطرة على الامور على ان يعقبه اجتياح بري شامل من عدة جبهات
الشىء الاكيد ان هذا يجب ان يتم باشتراك عدة دول عربية على الاقل مصر و سوريا
و نكن فتح جبهة الاردن سيكون له نتائج حاسمة ، و لا ننسى ان قوات صاعقة مصرية عبرت فعلا الى داخل اسرائيل 
خلال حرب 1967 (و أطن انها كانت بقيادة نبيل شكري و ضابط آخر لا أذكر اسمه)
و قال فيما بعد انه كان بامكانه ان يفعل الكثير اذا كان لديه تعليمات واضحة
لان الاسرائيليين اصيبوا بحالة هلع عندما فوجئوا بجنود مصريين يتجولون داخل المستوطنات الحدودية
مع الاردن
و الذي حدث انهم تلقوا تعليمات الانسحاب المرتجل عبر الراديو الأردني 
و كانت المذبحة المعروفة
قد يبدو هذا الخيار خياليا و لكن هذه نقطة ضعف اسرائيل الاكثر أهمية 
انها بلا عمق اسراتيجي
و الاهم انها بلا تجانس عرقي بل هناك شك و ارتياب بين اليهود بعضهم البعض
هى فى النهاية مشروع استيطانى و استعماري - صليبي ذو واجهة صهيونية
و حال هذه المشاريع اذا واجهت خطرا داهما ، ان كل فرد سوف يفكر كيف ينجو بنفسه
على فكرة هذا الخيار العسكرى له عدة أمثلة ناجحة في التاريخ العسكرى الاسلامي
ارجو الا اكون اطلت 
و دمتم بخير
رجاء حار: حد يقوللى كيف اتخلص من النافذة المزعجة التى تغطي نصف الصفحة و تجبرني على الانحناء لاقرأ أسفل الشاشة حتى ان عمودي الفقري انثنى
صراحة افكر اكثر من مرة قبل دخول المنتدى لان ازعاج هذه النافذة لم يعد يحتمل
حتى متصفح الفايرفوكس لم يفلح في اغلاقها

----------


## الصاعق

*أخي العزيز* 

*أنا مجرد مهتم هاو واتمنى كثيراً أن يحظى الموضوع بمناقشات تثريه وتجدد دمائه.*

*الحقيقة أن هذه الفكرة تندرج ضمن التدابير الوقائية، لكن بالطبع هي كأي فكرة من هذا النوع تتسم بالعمومية إذ أن إطلاق الصواريخ في حالة الطوارئ يستغرق زمناً أقل كثيراً مما يستلزمه الهجوم البري الخاطف والذي يجب أن يسيطر على (( كل )) مصادر الإطلاق بما فيها الطائرات الحربية، ستبقى مشكلة رئيسية وهي قدرة إسرائيل على إطلاق صواريخها النووية من غواصات الدولفين الألمانية والتي اشترتها خصيصاُ لهذا الغرض ومواقعها ومسارها من اكثر الأسرار العسكرية الإسرائيلية تصنيفاً ولا يعرفها إلا أشخاص معدودين. ومن هذا المنطلق إن لم تضن خطة الهجوم على إسرائيل السيطرة الفورية على كل مصادر إطلاق الأسلحة النووية فصاروخ واحد قد يسبب كارثةلمصر تتضائل جانبها أي مكاسب أخرى*

*شكراً لك*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

الأخ الفاضل / الصاعق

اسعدتني كثيرا قراءة هذا الموضوع الثري الحساس المحكم الأطراف.

وما أسعدني أكثر... هو وجود شباب مثلك لديهم القدرة على إنتاج رائع مثل هذا.

بارك الله فيك وسلمت يداك.

----------


## الصاعق

> الأخ الفاضل / الصاعق
> 
> اسعدتني كثيرا قراءة هذا الموضوع الثري الحساس المحكم الأطراف.
> 
> وما أسعدني أكثر... هو وجود شباب مثلك لديهم القدرة على إنتاج رائع مثل هذا.
> 
> بارك الله فيك وسلمت يداك.


الأخ الأكبر - الأستاذ أيمن رشدي

بارك الله فيك وأشكر لك اهتمامك بالموضوع وأرجومن الله أن يجعلني اهلاً لثقتك الغالية

دمت بخير

----------


## الصاعق

*صفقة جديدة لمصر*

http://www.defenseindustrydaily.com/...1-tanks-03684/

*ابرمت مصر اتفاقاً قيمته حوالي 890 مليون دولار أمريكي للحصول على عدد 125 دبابة من طراز إبرامز، والتي تعد من أفضل - إن لم تكن أفضل - الدباباة القتالية الموجودة على الساحة حالياً. وطبقاً للعقد يتم تجميع الدبابات وتصنيع بعض اجازائها بمصر تماماً مثل الـ 880 دبابة الموجودة من نفس الطراز لدى مصر، بذلك يصل عدد دبابات الإبرامز في مصر وفقاً للمصادر الأمريكية بعد تنفيذ العقد الأخير حوالي 1005 دبابة اي ما يعادل حوالي لواء أو أربع فرق مدرعة تقريباً*

----------


## طائر الشرق

مشكور يا اخى الفاضل  موضوع متميز  جدا

----------


## الصاعق

شكراً لمرورك أخي العزيز طائر الشرق

----------


## الصاعق

إنهيار تام لميزان القوة الجوية في الشرق الأوسط
 

وافقت الولايات المتحدة على إمداد إسرائيل بسرب ( 25 طائرة ) من طراز F-35، وهي المرة الأولى التي يتم فيها تصدير تلك الطائرة خارج الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، ويبدو إن إدارة بوش قد قررت وضع التفوق العسكري الإسرائيلي على العرب في منطقة اللاعودة، إذ أنه من المستبعد تماماً أن توافق أي إدارة أمريكية على بيع هذا الطراز للدول العربية في المستقبل القريب.

وتمتاز تلك المقاتلة بامتلاكها لخاصية التخفي، وبذلك يمكنها أن تتجول في المجال الجوي للدول العربية دون رصدها اللهم إلا الرصد البصري، حيث تضمن تصميمها والمواد التي صنعت منها امتصاص أغلب ألإشعاع الراداري مما يجعلها خفية على الرادارات، وتلك الطائرة من النوع المتعدد المهام، وهي مؤهلة لحمل كل ما في الترسانة الأمريكية من أسلحة الهجوم الجوي على الأهداف الأرضية على المستوى التكتيكي، ويعد أخطر تلك الأسلحة على الإطلاق القنابل الذكية الموجهة بالأقمار الصناعية، وفضلاً عن ذلك فإن تلك الطائرة قادرة على حمل مختلف أسلحة الهجوم الجوي سواء الإيجابية أو السلبية التوجيه.

ولإيضاح خطورة ذلك الطراز، نستطيع أن نضع سيناريو مبسط لنموذج مما تستطيع تلك الطائرات أن تقدمه، ففي حالة رغبة إسرائيل في مهاجمة وتدمير القوات الجوية المصرية، تستطيع تلك الطائرات أن تدخل المجال الجوي المصري ليلاً دون رصد وأن تدمر محطات الرادار الأساسية للقوات الجوية والدفاع الجوي المصري مما سيشله تماماً، وبعدها مباشرة تقوم الطائرات التقليدية من طراز F-16 بمهاجمة وتدمير القواعد الجوية المصرية ومواقع الدفاع الجوي في أمان تام، كما يمكن لذلك الطراز  قذف أهداف حساسة مثل وزارة الدفاع أو المنشآت الاقتصادية دون أن يتم رصده.

----------


## atefhelal

*ميزان القوى مختل تماما لصالح الكيان الصهيونى ضد كل العرب منذ أن تم زرع هذا الكيان فى قلب الأمة وحتى الآن ...*

ويجب أن يبحث العرب  كيف يحققون على الأقل توازنا فى الرعب والقلق .. فتوازن الرعب هو السلاح الوحيد الذى يمكن  أن يمتلكه العرب .. وقد حقق الفلسطينيون بمساندة بعض المخلصين العرب وغير العرب نجاحات لها اعتبارها فى فضح الإرهاب الصهيونى إعلاميا  وهذا يمثل رعبا للصهاينة .. ورفض التطبيع شعبيا هو رعب وقلق لكل الكيان الصهيونى ..  .. والبطل الشهيد الذى يفجر نفسه فى وجه صهيونى هوقمة الرعب لكل الكيان الصهيونى وهو رعب لمن يسانده أيضا  ، فالمقاومة  حتى وإن نتج عنها مجرد جرح  بسيط  بوجه  كلب صهيونى هو إزعاج ورعب لكل الكيان الصهيونى يفوق بكثير  رعب طائرة متطورة  تدمر ألف بيت على رأس عائلات بعض المقاومين .. فالعدد والكم ليس قياسا للرعب  فى حالتنا إلا عند المستسلمين الجبناء .. لسبب بسيط هو أن الكيان الصهيونى القذر يعيش وسط محيط عربى ممتد فى الزمان والمكان ، ومهما ابتلع هذا الكيان القذر بإرهابه شيئا من هذا  المحيط  فلن يؤثر ذلك على امتداده واتساعه شيئا .. ولكن أن يخنق المحيط بأمواجه غرقا ورعبا  بعضا من كائنات هذا الكيان القذر فهذا يساوى الكثير من الرعب والزلزلة له ...


*منطق الواقع والتاريخ القريب يقول أنه من المستحيل أن يحدث توازنا فى القوى بين الكيان الصهيونى وبين كل العرب .. فليبحث العرب كيف يحققون على الأقل توازنا فى الرعب والقلق ينفعهم إن لجأوا للتفاوض وهذا أضعف الإيمان ...*

----------


## الصاعق

> *ميزان القوى مختل تماما لصالح الكيان الصهيونى ضد كل العرب منذ أن تم زرع هذا الكيان فى قلب الأمة وحتى الآن ...*
> 
> ويجب أن يبحث العرب كيف يحققون على الأقل توازنا فى الرعب والقلق .. فتوازن الرعب هو السلاح الوحيد الذى يمكن أن يمتلكه العرب .. وقد حقق الفلسطينيون بمساندة بعض المخلصين العرب وغير العرب نجاحات لها اعتبارها فى فضح الإرهاب الصهيونى إعلاميا وهذا يمثل رعبا للصهاينة .. ورفض التطبيع شعبيا هو رعب وقلق لكل الكيان الصهيونى .. .. والبطل الشهيد الذى يفجر نفسه فى وجه صهيونى هوقمة الرعب لكل الكيان الصهيونى وهو رعب لمن يسانده أيضا ، فالمقاومة حتى وإن نتج عنها مجرد جرح بسيط بوجه كلب صهيونى هو إزعاج ورعب لكل الكيان الصهيونى يفوق بكثير رعب طائرة متطورة تدمر ألف بيت على رأس عائلات بعض المقاومين .. فالعدد والكم ليس قياسا للرعب فى حالتنا إلا عند المستسلمين الجبناء .. لسبب بسيط هو أن الكيان الصهيونى القذر يعيش وسط محيط عربى ممتد فى الزمان والمكان ، ومهما ابتلع هذا الكيان القذر بإرهابه شيئا من هذا المحيط فلن يؤثر ذلك على امتداده واتساعه شيئا .. ولكن أن يخنق المحيط بأمواجه غرقا ورعبا بعضا من كائنات هذا الكيان القذر فهذا يساوى الكثير من الرعب والزلزلة له ...
> 
> 
> *منطق الواقع والتاريخ القريب يقول أنه من المستحيل أن يحدث توازنا فى القوى بين الكيان الصهيونى وبين كل العرب .. فليبحث العرب كيف يحققون على الأقل توازنا فى الرعب والقلق ينفعهم إن لجأوا للتفاوض وهذا أضعف الإيمان ...*


 

*والدي العزيز* 
*الحقيقة إن ما تقوله صحيح تماماً فيما يخص توازن الرعب، والحقيقة أيضاً أن دولة مثل سوريا لا يقف بينها وبين احتلال إسرائيل لعاصمتها إلا ترسانة هائلة من الصواريخ قصيرة المدى معدة لدك المدن الإسرائيلية إذا ما شن الجيش الإسرائيلي حرباً على سورية، لكن للأسف الشديد هذا سلاح دفاعي بحت، وليس له فوائد هجومية تذكر.* 
*أما عن التوازن العسكري، فالإدارات الأمريكية المتعاقبة حافظت رغم اختلاف ميولها على نقطة حرجة للتفوق العسكري الإسرائيلي على الجيش المصري، فالسياسة الأمريكية تلتزم بمنح إسرائيل تفوق عسكرياً واضحاً يكفل لها سحق أي هجوم عربي منفرد من دول الجوار أو حتى سحق هجوم منسق على غرار حرب 73.* 
*وكنتيجة منطقية تكون إسرائيل متفوقة عسكرياً على مصر بدرجة واضحة، لكن الإدارات الأمريكية حافظت على شعرة شعرة معاوية في هذا الشأن فعمدت إلى تقوية الجيش المصري بحيث ينتج عن الهجوم الإسرائيلي على سيناء خسائر هائلة* 
*في صفوف اليهود وهو ما يجعل الـ ( الجدوى العسكرية ) لاجتياح سيناء غير موجودة، وبمعنى أخر كان التوازن القائم هو إعطاء إسرائيل من القوة ما يمكنها نظرياً من احتلال سيناء لكن بثمن أكبر بكثير من الذي يمكن قبوله**.* 
*أما إدارة بوش، فمنذ بداية توليها وضح أنها ستكون الإدارة الأولى التي تخل بتلك السياسية، حيث رفضت العديد من الصفقات العسكرية المصرية التي تتسم بالحساسية المفرطة للحفاظ على حد أدنى من التوازن العسكري مع إسرائيل، فرفضت إمدادها بطائرات التفوق الجوي* *f-15** ثم رفضت تحديث طائرات* *f-16** المصرية لتحمل صاروخ الإمرام ( يبحث عن الهدف بنفسه دون الحاجة للطائرة ) أسوة بإسرائيل، ثم تطور التعنت أكثر عندما رفضت الإدارة إمداد مصر بطرازات أحدث من طائرات* *f-16** وعندما لم يجد المفاوض المصري مخرجاً طلب المزيد من طائرات* *f-16** بمواصفات قريبة مما لدينا فتم رفض ذلك الطلب أيضاً.* 
*وإمداد إسرائيل بطائرات خفية كان الهدية الأخيرة لبوش قبل رحيله لإسرائيل، وهذا يضع ميزان الرعب في مصلحتهم بشكل كامل، فنحن هنا يا والدي العزيز لا نتحدث عن طائرة تقصف بيتاً به مقاومين، بل عن تدمير شامل للمرافق العسكرية والاقتصادية للدولة كان صعباً للغاية وأضحى سهلاً طيعاً، والسد العالي الذي تعد خطة الدفاع الجوي عنه هي فخر الدفاع الجوي المصري أصبح عارياً من الغطاء في وجه الطائرات الجديدة.* 
*مع الأسف توازن الرعب حالياً ليس في مصلحتنا، واعتقد أن الإدارة المصرية عليها أن تفيق وتبحث عن حل قد يكون مستحيلاً لتلك الكارثة نظراً لأن الولايات لمتحدة تحتكر إنتاج الطائرات الخفية وليس بوسعنا الحصول على نظير لها من روسيا أو غيرها في الوقت الحالي، كما لا تتوافر أسلحة دفاع جوي عند أي طرف قادرة على التعامل معها. وفي المقابل لابد أن نتبنى برنامج وطني طموح للتصنيع العسكري، يتضمن التصنيع الكامل للمدرعات والطائرات ومعدات الدفاع الجوي حتى يكون لنا حد أدنى من السيطرة جانبنا من الميزان العسكري.* 
*دمت بخير*

----------


## ahmedab216

الأخوة الأعزاء ....

من أين سيأتي التوازن و نحن نعتمد علي نفس المصنع !!!! بعد حرب 73 و معاهدة السلام أصبحنا نعتمد علي أمريكا في تسليح جيشنا .... و علاقة اسرائيل بأمريكا يعلمها القاصي و الداني... و لن نكون يوما ما علي نفس مستوي هذه العلاقة الغير مشرفة !!! 
فمن المنطق ألا تعطينا أمريكا ما يساعدنا علي التفوق عليهم.... و هذا طبيعي و منطقي جدا
كانوا زمان بيقولوا .... تنويع مصادر السلاح ....
إلي أن قال أحدهم ... حرب 73 هي آخر الحروب !!!!

لكم خالص تحياتي

----------


## الصاعق

> الأخوة الأعزاء ....
> 
> من أين سيأتي التوازن و نحن نعتمد علي نفس المصنع !!!! بعد حرب 73 و معاهدة السلام أصبحنا نعتمد علي أمريكا في تسليح جيشنا .... و علاقة اسرائيل بأمريكا يعلمها القاصي و الداني... و لن نكون يوما ما علي نفس مستوي هذه العلاقة الغير مشرفة !!! 
> فمن المنطق ألا تعطينا أمريكا ما يساعدنا علي التفوق عليهم.... و هذا طبيعي و منطقي جدا
> كانوا زمان بيقولوا .... تنويع مصادر السلاح ....
> إلي أن قال أحدهم ... حرب 73 هي آخر الحروب !!!!
> 
> لكم خالص تحياتي


أخي العزيز 

مرحباً بك أولاً، لقد أصبت كبد الحقيقة عندما نوهت بأن تنويع مصادر السلاح لا يستقيم مع الوضع الحالي، إذ أن العمود الفقري للقوات الجوية المصرية وسلاح المدرعات يقوم على  الأسلحة الأمريكية الصنع، ولا يفوتني أن أنوه ايضاً أنها أسلحة ( مجانية ) تأتي من خلال المعونة العسكرية السنوية . ولكي نطور قوات مسلحة من مصادر متنوعة يجب أن نكون قادرين على دفع ثمن الأسلحة وهو ما لا يستطيع الاقتصاد المصري دعمه، فالخلل يقود إلى خلل أخر، فالخلل في النظام السياسي يقود للفساد، والفساد يقود لانحلال العملية التعليمية كأحد أخطر توابعه، وانحلال التعليم ينحدر بالكوادر وبالتالي ينحدر الاقتصاد والذي يتأثر ايضاً بالفساد، وبالتالي لا تجد نقود لشراء السلاح الضروري.

ثمن الصفقة الإسرائيلية للطائرات الجديدة 15 مليار دولار ، أي أن المعونة الأمريكية فيها لن تتعدى الخمس والباقي ستدفع إسرائيل ثمنه.

دمت بخير

----------


## ahmedab216

الأخ الكريم .. الصاعق

أولا : شكرا جزيلا لاهتمامك و سرعة الرد

التفكير بعمق في هذه الأمور من الممكن أن يؤدي الي الاحباط أو الي الجنون ....
المعادلة الآن صعب التعامل معها ... و نحن أول من ساهم في خلق هذا الوضع الغير كريم....

يوما ما ... قولت لأصدقائي .... لقد ذهب أنور السادات الي اسرائيل مجانا  , عندما يذهب رئيس مصر بالذات الي اسرائيل ... فهذا عمل لا يحلم به العالم كله ... أصدقاء أو اعداء .... 

فإذا كان سيذهب .... فلا بد أن يطلب كل الخير لمصر بما يقيها شر مشكلات المستقبل  ... وهذا لم يحدث

في داخلي مرارة شديدة بسبب هذه النقطة....

و لنا لقاءات قادمة ان شاء الله...

مع خالص تحياتي

----------


## الصاعق

*خيارات مصر لكشف الطائرة الخفية*

*الحقيقة لقد شد اهتمامي كثيراً ذلك الخبر عن امتلاك إسرائيل للطائرات الخفية، وقد دفعني هذا للقرأة عن تكنولوجيا الإخفاء وأساليب مقاومتها.* 

*وتعتمد تكنولوجيا الإخفاء على تصغير المقطع الراداري للطائرة بحيث يصبح من صمن ( الفوضى ) والفوضى هي كل الشوائب الصغيرة التي تعترض أشعة الرادار، والتي يكون لدى جهاز الرادار فلتر خاص بتنقية تلك الفوضى حتى تظهر الطائرات فقط على الشاشة، وتشمل الفوضى طيوراً أو سحب أو ما غيرها من الأجسام الصغيرة جداً.*

*ولعمل ذلك يتم طلاء الطائرات بمادة خاصة تمتص جزء كبير من الأشة الرادارية، غير إن الأهم هم تصميم بطن الطائرة من أسفل، إذ تخلو الطائرة الخفية من ناحية البطن من أي زوايا حادة يمكن أن تعكس أشعة الرادار، كما يتم تحميل الصواريخ والوقود داخل جسم الطائرة وليس تحت الأجنحة كما هو معتاد في الطائرات التقليدية حتى لا تعكس أشعة الرادار. وبهذا تكون خفية على الرادارات.*

*ولكن، ظهر الطائرة ليس كبطنها، فهي لابد أن يحوي الذيل وكابينة الطيار وغيرها من التضاريس التي يمكن أن تعكس أشعة الرادار، غير ان أشعة الرادار ترتطم دائماً ببطن الطائرة، وهذا وإن كان صحيحاً في حالة الرادارات الأرضية فهو غير صحيح في حالة الرادارات المحملة فوق طائرات الإنذار المبكر، فهذه الطائرات إن طارت على ارتفاع مناسب تستطيع أن تكتشف الطائرات الخفية، وبذلك يتحتم تسيير دوريات مستمرة من تلك الطائرات لحراسة الأجواء الوطنية من الطائرات الخفية.*

*كما أن الطائرات الحديثة مما بعد الجيل الرابع تعمل برادارات متقدمة للغاية تستطيع التقاط اجسام مقطعها الراداري أقل من نصف متر، مثل السوخوي - 35 الروسية أو التايفون الأوربية أو الرافال الفرنسية، وهي مقاتلات باهظة الثمن، لكنها تستطيع أن تكتشف وتشتبك مع الطائات الخفية براداراتها التي يتعدى مداها 200 كيلومتر ( مع الأسف لا يوجد لدينا أياً منها ) وقد طلبت السعودية سربين من التايفون  ( المقاتلة الأروبية ) بينما تفكر ليبيا في الرافال.*

*دمتم بخير*

----------


## shakers

مشكوووووووووووووووور وتسلم ايدك برافو عليك والله
انا سجلت فى المنتدى بسبب موضوعك الجميل والشيق ده
بس انت ليه ماكملتش وقفت ليه؟؟

----------


## الصاعق

> مشكوووووووووووووووور وتسلم ايدك برافو عليك والله
> انا سجلت فى المنتدى بسبب موضوعك الجميل والشيق ده
> بس انت ليه ماكملتش وقفت ليه؟؟


*أولاً أخي العزيز نورت المنتدى ومرحباً بك*

*الحقيقة تعليقك أسعدني كثيراً وسعدت بأن الموضوع نال إعجابك، بالنسبة لطريقة سرد الموضوع فقد سردت التغيرات التي حدثت للقدرات الدفاعية لمصر منذ عام 73 وحتى 2004 وهي السنة التي قمت بها بكتابة الموضوع، أما المتغيرات التي استجدت على الساحة بعد ذلك فقد قمت بوضعها في الموضوع والتعليق عليها تباعاً، ولهذا ستجد أحدث أخبار الصفقات العسكرية لنا أو للعدو الصهيوني مع تعليقي عليها بعد نهاية الجزء الأول، وعلى كل لو عندك سؤال بعينه سيشرفني أن أبذل جهدي في البحث والإجابة عليه بما يوفقني الله*

*بارك الله فيك ودمت بكل خير*

----------


## zuhair

أيها الاخوة
تحية عربية عربية أصيلة من عمق الوطن المحتل، من فلسطين الغالية،
بداية أنا مسرور جدا بهذا المنتدى الذي عندما تضيق نفسي بمروري على غالبية المنتديات العربية، ورؤية العجب مما بها من طروحات وكتابات وأخطاء املائية وقواعد وتلاشي البلاغة وركاكة اللغة واختراعهم لكلمات تتوافق مع النت، وحوارات الصمت أكثر جدوى منها، أقول عندما تضيق بي نفسي من ذلك أعود الى هذا المنتدى لاحس أنه ما زال في الدنيا خير!! معكم أحس أن اللغة ما زالت، والعزة والاتصال واحترام القلم والكتابة والعلم والبحث كلها لا زال لها قيمة! فتحية اكبار واعزاز.
 اما بالنسبة لموضوع هذا الركن من المنتدى، فقد استمتعت بالتحليل والدراسة والمراجعات والمناقشة، وان كانت محدودة، ولكني أحب أن أذكركم بنقطة وأنا على دراية أنها لديكم جميعا، ولكن خوفا من أن تفوتنا. كنا نتناقش بمثل هذه المواضيع قبيل عام 1967( لكن لي رجاء أن لا يحسبني البعض آت من القبر!!) وقلنا ما قلنا ووصلنا الى الحال التي نحن بها الآن احتلال كامل فلسطين. وأبناء القردة والخنازير يخيفوننا بجدار على قلوبنا لتقسيم فلسطين مع كامل وعيي وادراكي أن ذلك لايعني شيئا لأن مطامعهم ووساوسهم أكبر من ذلك بكثير. ولكني أصبحت أرتعد من الخوف ان بقيت حالتنا هذه الحالة، أن نتحاور في هذا بعد عشرين عام مثلا والصهاينة لا سمح الله يخيفوننا بجدار جديد في وسط سوريا أو وسط مصر أو السعودية، أو الجزائر حتى!!! أرتعد خوفا مع أنني لست مهزوما! ولكن ما فعلته دولة العدو في عام 67 لم يكن بالحسابات الرقمية والدقة العلمية بقدر ما كان يعتمد على سلبيات كثيرة كنا نعانيها وللأسف ما زلنا.
   العلم فوق الرأس، والتكنولوجيا أعلى من الجسد، والفيزياء والكيمياء والسلاح بكل أنواعه له كل الحساب، ولكن الانسان هو الأهم. الانسان الذي يستطيع امتلاك الحاسب الالكتروني، ويصبح هذا الجهاز آلة خطأ ومعلومات مغلوطة وجهاز تقييم فاشل، هو غير الانسان الذي يمتلك نفس الحاسب ويعطه كل العلم والمعلومات والدقة والدراسة والتعلم والتعليم الذي في الدنيا. الانسان الذي يدرس الكمبيوتر في أوروبا ويعود الينا بمعرفة توازي معرفة أي هاو لهذه الدراسة، أو يصبح متخصصا عارفا بكل جوانبه، وعندها تفتح له أبواب السماء هناك وغالبا لا يعود!
   ولاأريد الاطالة عليكم، ولكن لا بد أن نعيد نظرتنا للأمور من وجهة نظر الانسان قبل كل آلات الحرب، ولست خياليا في تفكيري، ولكن صلاح الدين عندما نذر نفسه لقضيته، لو فكر بحال الجيش الآخر وسلاحه وقوته، لبقي نائما في أحد مساجد الموصل اذ أن محاربة رتشارد وجماعته تكون ضربا من المجازفة القاتلة التي لا طائل من ورائها. 
شكرا لمقدم الدراسة وتعمقه بها، فهي جديرة بالتقدير، شكرا لكل من حلل وناقش فذلك له دلالات جيدة، أن مصر ما زالت هي مصر العرب، وأن النور لا بد أن يشع من أرضها مهما طال الزمن، ويغمر كل الأرض. 
  ونقطة أخرى، وليست أخيرة، لا تصدقوا كل بهرجة الاعلام والصورة البراقة لبني صهيون وأفراحهم وبهجتهم الدائمة وما يظهرونه من قوة وجبروت.. انهم مثل الديك الذبيح يتراقصون من حرارة الروح منذ الانتفاضة المباركة، وكل عظمتهم تكمن في ضعف الطرف المقابل. انهم منطاد كبير،  ليس أسهل من تنزيله من عليائه وتحويلة لمجرد قطعة قماش أو حرقه، لو توفر الانسان الذي يملك قوسا ونشابا، 
سيفا ويدا طويلة تطاله في الجو،
 دبوسا طويلا. 
   عودة لكل الاصدقاء أن تعودوا للأرقام والاحصائيات للهجرة المعاكسة بينهم منذ بداية الانتفاضة والتي ليست شيئا في نظري  لو قورنت بما ستكون عليه لو مدت يد العون من الأمة جمعاء!!
                                          تحية فلسطينية عربية عربية لكل واحد منك
                                                              د. زهير

----------


## الصاعق

> أيها الاخوة
> تحية عربية عربية أصيلة من عمق الوطن المحتل، من فلسطين الغالية،
> بداية أنا مسرور جدا بهذا المنتدى الذي عندما تضيق نفسي بمروري على غالبية المنتديات العربية، ورؤية العجب مما بها من طروحات وكتابات وأخطاء املائية وقواعد وتلاشي البلاغة وركاكة اللغة واختراعهم لكلمات تتوافق مع النت، وحوارات الصمت أكثر جدوى منها، أقول عندما تضيق بي نفسي من ذلك أعود الى هذا المنتدى لاحس أنه ما زال في الدنيا خير!! معكم أحس أن اللغة ما زالت، والعزة والاتصال واحترام القلم والكتابة والعلم والبحث كلها لا زال لها قيمة! فتحية اكبار واعزاز.
> اما بالنسبة لموضوع هذا الركن من المنتدى، فقد استمتعت بالتحليل والدراسة والمراجعات والمناقشة، وان كانت محدودة، ولكني أحب أن أذكركم بنقطة وأنا على دراية أنها لديكم جميعا، ولكن خوفا من أن تفوتنا. كنا نتناقش بمثل هذه المواضيع قبيل عام 1967( لكن لي رجاء أن لا يحسبني البعض آت من القبر!!) وقلنا ما قلنا ووصلنا الى الحال التي نحن بها الآن احتلال كامل فلسطين. وأبناء القردة والخنازير يخيفوننا بجدار على قلوبنا لتقسيم فلسطين مع كامل وعيي وادراكي أن ذلك لايعني شيئا لأن مطامعهم ووساوسهم أكبر من ذلك بكثير. ولكني أصبحت أرتعد من الخوف ان بقيت حالتنا هذه الحالة، أن نتحاور في هذا بعد عشرين عام مثلا والصهاينة لا سمح الله يخيفوننا بجدار جديد في وسط سوريا أو وسط مصر أو السعودية، أو الجزائر حتى!!! أرتعد خوفا مع أنني لست مهزوما! ولكن ما فعلته دولة العدو في عام 67 لم يكن بالحسابات الرقمية والدقة العلمية بقدر ما كان يعتمد على سلبيات كثيرة كنا نعانيها وللأسف ما زلنا.
> العلم فوق الرأس، والتكنولوجيا أعلى من الجسد، والفيزياء والكيمياء والسلاح بكل أنواعه له كل الحساب، ولكن الانسان هو الأهم. الانسان الذي يستطيع امتلاك الحاسب الالكتروني، ويصبح هذا الجهاز آلة خطأ ومعلومات مغلوطة وجهاز تقييم فاشل، هو غير الانسان الذي يمتلك نفس الحاسب ويعطه كل العلم والمعلومات والدقة والدراسة والتعلم والتعليم الذي في الدنيا. الانسان الذي يدرس الكمبيوتر في أوروبا ويعود الينا بمعرفة توازي معرفة أي هاو لهذه الدراسة، أو يصبح متخصصا عارفا بكل جوانبه، وعندها تفتح له أبواب السماء هناك وغالبا لا يعود!
> ولاأريد الاطالة عليكم، ولكن لا بد أن نعيد نظرتنا للأمور من وجهة نظر الانسان قبل كل آلات الحرب، ولست خياليا في تفكيري، ولكن صلاح الدين عندما نذر نفسه لقضيته، لو فكر بحال الجيش الآخر وسلاحه وقوته، لبقي نائما في أحد مساجد الموصل اذ أن محاربة رتشارد وجماعته تكون ضربا من المجازفة القاتلة التي لا طائل من ورائها. 
> شكرا لمقدم الدراسة وتعمقه بها، فهي جديرة بالتقدير، شكرا لكل من حلل وناقش فذلك له دلالات جيدة، أن مصر ما زالت هي مصر العرب، وأن النور لا بد أن يشع من أرضها مهما طال الزمن، ويغمر كل الأرض. 
> ونقطة أخرى، وليست أخيرة، لا تصدقوا كل بهرجة الاعلام والصورة البراقة لبني صهيون وأفراحهم وبهجتهم الدائمة وما يظهرونه من قوة وجبروت.. انهم مثل الديك الذبيح يتراقصون من حرارة الروح منذ الانتفاضة المباركة، وكل عظمتهم تكمن في ضعف الطرف المقابل. انهم منطاد كبير، ليس أسهل من تنزيله من عليائه وتحويلة لمجرد قطعة قماش أو حرقه، لو توفر الانسان الذي يملك قوسا ونشابا، 
> سيفا ويدا طويلة تطاله في الجو،
> ...


*بارك الله فيك يا أخي العزيز* 

*إن طرح هذا الموضوع جاء من الأساس لمحو الأمية العسكرية عند الشباب، فالكثير من الشباب يبني أراءه عن الحرب بناء على الحماس المجرد، وقد قادنا مثل هذا التفكير إلى نكسة عام 1967، ومن لا يعرف نفسه فسيخسرها، وإن أردنا أن يكون لنا صوت مسموع سواء عند إسرائيل أو غيرها لخدمة قضايانا فيجب أن نعر فأين نحن وأين يجب أن نكون وكيف نصلح الخلل*

*وخيراً بارك الله في فلسطين وأهلها* 

*مرورك العاطر أشعدني ولا تحرمني من مشاركاتك.*

*في حفظ الله*

----------


## zuhair

شكرا لك،
طرحك للموضوع كان ضروريا في هذا الزمان القاهر، وكنت موفقا في الاختيار، والمعلومات والتحليل. لكن أرجو أن نقف قليلا في المناقشات ولا نخذل الجيل الحالي والأجيال القادمة بما حدث! لا أقول أن نخدعهم، ولكن الصورة الباهتة للأمة العربية التي تبين على كافة مواقع الاعلام، والصورة البراقة للعدو!، ليست واقعية أيضا..انها من صنع الاعلام ذاته، في عصر بات لا يعرف الا الاعلام. وهذه الصورة غير حقيقية ومبالغ فيها كثيرا، والأيام القادمة سترينا حقيقة ما أرمي اليه. 
أهنئك من كل قلبي على الدراسة والبحث والوفاء لهما بالمتابعة،
محبتي
د. زهير
 ملاحظة: 
في صفحة الرد لا تظهر عندي امكانيات التحكم بالوورد والكتابة، من حيث نوع الخط وحجمه ولونه وشكله، لا أدري لماذا وكيف يصحح الخلل، لا تظهر الا اختيار أيقونات المشاركة!!

----------


## الصاعق

*مصر تطور طائرات Mig-21MF الخاصة بها بالتعاقد مع أوكرانيا* 


*http://www.flightglobal.com/articles/article.aspx?liArticleID=316767&PrinterFriendly=tr  ue*

*طبقاً لموقع Flight International المهتم بشئون القوات الجوية، فإن كلاً من القوات الجوية المصري واليمنية قد وقعتا عقداً مع أوكرانيا لتطوير طائرات الميج-21 من طراز أم أف. وتشمل تلك الصفقة تحديث الطائرات بالعديد من التكنولوجيات الحساسة للجيل الرابع م الطائرات مثل الإف-16 والميراج-2000 وغيرها، وتتضمن عملية التحديث حسب ما ورد بالموقع تجهيز الطائرات لحمل الصواريخ الروسية الحرارية المتقدمة من طراز R-73والتي يصل مدى أحدث نسخها إلى 40كم، كما سيتم تحديث قمرات القيادة بشاشتي عرض متقدمتين للغاية.*

*والمهم في الخبر هو ما بين السطور، إذ يتطلب استخدام صواريخ R-73 إمداد الطائرة بمستشعرات حرارية ذات مدى كبير، وهذه المستشعرات يمكن لها أن ترصد الطائرات الخفية عن طريق تتبع الانبعاث الحراري من عادم الطائرة من على مدى كبير جداً وبالتالي استهدافه بالصواريخ الحرارية ذات المدى الكبير. وهذا التعديل هام للغاية بالنظر إلى كون مهمة الميج-21 حالياً هي مهمة الدفاع الجوي عن نقطا محددة وتعمل تلك الطائرات تحت مظلة كثيفة للغاية من أنظمة الدفاع الجوي المتنوعة، مما يكفل لها الأمان اثناء البحث والاستهداف، ويبدو أن هذه الصفقة هي رد مصري سريع على صفقة طائرات الأف-35 إلى إسرائيل، وهي خطوة إن لم تكن كافية لكنها توفر المزيد من القدرات للدفاع الجوي المصري لتتبع وإسقاط تلك الطائرة الخفية*

*في حفظ الله*

----------


## ahmedab216

بعثت بعض الطمأنينة في نفسي ... أثابك الله

و أكرر شكري العميق لك علي هذا الجهد الرائع في تحديث هذا الموضوع الهام و المثير ..

----------


## الصاعق

> بعثت بعض الطمأنينة في نفسي ... أثابك الله
> 
> و أكرر شكري العميق لك علي هذا الجهد الرائع في تحديث هذا الموضوع الهام و المثير ..


*الحقيقة فاجأ الخبر الجميع، بل توفرت بعض الصور للطائرات المصرية في أوكرانيا أي إن العقد تحت التنفيذ بالفعل، ويبدو أن مصر سعت لتنفيذ ذلك العقد وصفقة الطائرات الخفية إسرائيل في مرحلة المفاوضات ولذلك جاء توقيته بمثابة رد سريع على الصفقة سالفة الذكر، كما أنه يؤكد فتح الباب المصري أمام التكنولوجيات الشرقية مجدداً* 

*في حفظ الله*

----------


## ahmedab216

والله شعرت بالقشعريرة من بهجة الخبر ... يارب تسير الامور كما أحب لمصر و بالصورة التي ترضي كل مصري ...

لك خالص تحياتي و شكري

و دمت بخير دائما..

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

> *الحقيقة فاجأ الخبر الجميع، بل توفرت بعض الصور للطائرات المصرية في أوكرانيا أي إن العقد تحت التنفيذ بالفعل، ويبدو أن مصر سعت لتنفيذ ذلك العقد وصفقة الطائرات الخفية إسرائيل في مرحلة المفاوضات ولذلك جاء توقيته بمثابة رد سريع على الصفقة سالفة الذكر، كما أنه يؤكد فتح الباب المصري أمام التكنولوجيات الشرقية مجدداً* 
> 
> *في حفظ الله*


أخى الفاضل  الصاعق 
أرى أن الخيار الوحيد لدينا فقط هو 
أن نصنع نحن سلاحنا 
وليس تعدد مصادر السلاح
سرية السلاح عامل مهم فى أى حرب
وطبعا نحن نفتقد هذة الميزة نوعا 
لذلك لو تمكنا منتصنيع السلاح بأنفسنا سيكون هذا قلب تام لميزان القوى فى الشرق الأوسط والنموذج الإيرانى ليس ببعيد

----------


## الصاعق

> والله شعرت بالقشعريرة من بهجة الخبر ... يارب تسير الامور كما أحب لمصر و بالصورة التي ترضي كل مصري ...
> 
> لك خالص تحياتي و شكري
> 
> و دمت بخير دائما..


*لقد سعدت مثلك بالخبر، صحيح إني كنت بانتظار صفقات طائرات جديدة لمصر ولكن الحالة الاقتصادية لا تسمح وإدارة جورج بوش بغاية التعنت معنا فيما يخص الطائرات ( قربت تغور في ستين داهية )، لكن هذا افضل المتاح في ظل الميزانية المتوفرة*

----------


## الصاعق

> أخى الفاضل الصاعق 
> أرى أن الخيار الوحيد لدينا فقط هو 
> أن نصنع نحن سلاحنا 
> وليس تعدد مصادر السلاح
> سرية السلاح عامل مهم فى أى حرب
> وطبعا نحن نفتقد هذة الميزة نوعا 
> لذلك لو تمكنا منتصنيع السلاح بأنفسنا سيكون هذا قلب تام لميزان القوى فى الشرق الأوسط والنموذج الإيرانى ليس ببعيد


*كلام لا غبار عليه، لكن أين الميزانية؟ مع الأسف نحن بحاجة إلى إصلاح اقتصادي أولاً، ولكي يتم فلابد من إصلاح سياسي يسبقه، ورغم ذلك يقف الإنسان حائراً أمام دول مواردها محدودة مثل البرازيل أو باكستان ولها إنتاج حربي متقدم خاص بها.*

----------


## ahmedab216

سؤال قد لا يكون في محله ؟؟ ايه اللي ممكن يحصل لو بعدنا عن أمريكا ؟؟ هانموت من الجوع ... ؟؟ ما أظنش ..

هانشحت ؟؟ ما أظنش ..

هايقطعوا عنا المعونة اللي بيرجعوا ياخدوها تاني بصور مختلفة ؟؟ ... مش عايزين

ايه بس اللي ممكن يحصل ؟؟ .... مش فاهم !!!

----------


## الصاعق

> سؤال قد لا يكون في محله ؟؟ ايه اللي ممكن يحصل لو بعدنا عن أمريكا ؟؟ هانموت من الجوع ... ؟؟ ما أظنش ..
> 
> هانشحت ؟؟ ما أظنش ..
> 
> هايقطعوا عنا المعونة اللي بيرجعوا ياخدوها تاني بصور مختلفة ؟؟ ... مش عايزين
> 
> ايه بس اللي ممكن يحصل ؟؟ .... مش فاهم !!!


*المعونة الاقتصادية لم تعد تمثل جزء مهم من الدخل القومي المصري فهي فقط 1.5 مليار دولار بينما الدخل القومي المصر يفوق 100 مليار دولار بنسبة جيدة، أي أن المعونة الاقتصادية كنسبة من الناتج القومي الإجمالي لا تتعدى 1%. ولكن السر في المعونة العسكرية يا صديقي، حسب الأرقام المعلنة فإن مصر تنفق على ميزانية الدفاع سنوياً 3 مليار دولار، نصف هذا المبلغ معونة أمريكية، ومن هذه المعونة تم بناء القوات الجوية المصرية من جديد وكذلك القوات المدرعة المصرية بالأسلحة الأمريكية الحديثة. وهنا مربط الفرس.*

----------


## القواس

عرض رائع يا صاعق شكرا لك

----------


## الصاعق

> عرض رائع يا صاعق شكرا لك


*بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز*

----------


## algerino

السلام عليكم 
اشكرك جزيل الشكر اخي على الموضوع الرائع 
لكن لمحت اشياء عديدة و اهمها :
ان الجيش المصري يفتقر للتقنيات الحديثة فمثلا سلاح الجو يعد قديما جدا مقارنة بالجيران """اسرائيل و ليبيا """"
ضف الى ذلك ان الجيش المصري لم يجدد ترسانته و هذا ايضا حسب موضوعك الذي ذكرت فيه فقط ان مصر تقوم بتصليح و تطوير و لم تقم باي عملية شراء جديدة مما يجعل الامور اكثر تعقيدا خصوصا و ان الجار ليس تقليديا كما يبدو 
و فقط للتنويه يبدو ان ترسانة الجزائر في هذه الفترة هي الاقوى عربيا و ربما اقليميا و مما زاد قوة الجيش الجزائري هو الصفقات الاخير مع روسيا و ساعرض لك بعض من مقال نشرته احدى الصحف السويسرية""""فقد استفادت كل من الجزائر وليبيا من الطّـفرة النفطية لتجديد ترسانتيْـهما والمحافظة على مسافة مهمّـة من التفوق العسكري على الجيران. ونتيجة لذلك، أبصر عام 2007 عودة روسية قوية إلى أسواق السلاح المغاربية، وشكّـل هذا الهاجِـس أحد الأهداف الرئيسية للزيارة التي أدّاها الرئيس الروسي المُـنتهية ولايته فلاديمير بوتين إلى الجزائر في مارس 2006، والتي ردّ عليها نظيره الجزائري عبد العزيز بوتفليقة بزيارة إلى موسكو في العام الماضي.
وخلال هاتيْـن الزيارتين، استكملت الحكومتان المفاوضات على صفقة ضخمة، شملت شراء 300 دبّـابة من طراز 90 أم بي تي أس، التي تتفوّق على دبّـابة "ميركافا" الإسرائيلية، و84 طائرة مُطارِدة من طرازَي سوخوي وميغ. وتسلّـمت الجزائر خلال العام الماضي 180 دبّـابة من الدبّـابات التي صمّـمتها شركة "روزوبورن إكسبور" الحكومية.
وكانت صحيفة "لوجور أنديباندان" الجزائرية، كشفت النِّـقاب عن قيمة الصفقة التي بلغت 1 مليار دولار، والتي قالت إنها شِـلت 300 دبّـابة من ذلك الطراز ستتسلمها الجزائر قبل سنة 2011.
وجرّب الجيش الجزائري هذه الدبّـابة قبل التوقيع على الصّـفقة، التي تشمل أيضا تدريب العسكريين الجزائريين على قِـيادتها. وفي السياق نفسه، باشرت روسيا تزويد الجزائر بـ 28 مُـطاردة من نوع "سوخوي 30 أم ك" من تصميم شركة "إيركوت" و40 مطاردة من نوع ميغ 29 و 16 مطادرة خاصة بالتّـدريب من نوع ياك 130.
وشملت الصَّـفقة الضخمة، والتي بلغت قيمتها 5.7 مليار دولار، ثمانية صواريخ أرض جو من طراز تونغوسكي، وتجديد 250 دبّـابة جزائرية من طراز تي 27 وعددا غير معلوم من الصواريخ المضادّة للدبّـابات من طِـراز ميتيس وكورنت، بالإضافة للقيام بأعمال صِـيانة للسُّـفن الحربية الجزائرية روسية الصنع.
ومع تكريس تلك الصفقة، التي قدّرت مصادِر قيمتها بـ 7 مليارات دولار، قفزت الجزائر إلى المرتبة الأولى بين زبائِـن الأسلحة الرّوسية على الصعيد العالمي، قبل الهند والصين
وبحسب موقع "كل شيء عن الجزائر"، الذي أورد الخبر في مطلع الشهر الجاري، قالت وزارة الدفاع الجزائرية ان تسلُّـم طائرات "سوخوي"، مؤكِّـدة أن التّـسليم سيتِـمّ في الآجال، موضِّـحة أنه يشمَـل 56 طائرة من ذلك الطِّـراز بعد الاتفاق على استبدال الطائرات الـ 28 من طِـراز "ميغ" بمثيلاتها من طِـراز "سوخوي".
وفعلا، تمّ تصوير طائرات من الطراز الأخير وهي تحلِّـق مؤخرا في ولاية خنشلة، في إطار عرض تجريبي. وتُعتبر طائرة "الميغ" مطاردة، بينما "سوخوي" هي طائرة دعم ويُـمكن أن يسمح مداها بالتّـدمير في أعماق أبعد ممّـا تصل له "الميغ".

و بالتالي بلغت قيمة فاتورة شراء الاسلحة 13.5 مليار دولار  بدون احتساب الصفقات السرية و التي تحدثت مصادر مقربة من وزارة الدفاع الروسية عن صفقات تسلح ب 12.5 مليار دولار لتبلغ القيمة الاجمالية 26 مليار دولار مشيرة الى ان الاسلحة تشترى في اطار السباق نحو التسلح في المغرب العربي و مضيفة ان الجزائر تريد ان تحكم سيطرتها على شمال افريقيا كلية 

و بالتالي يمكن ان نقول بان الجزائر قد تكون متفوقة برا على اسرائيل و الدول المجاورة 
اما فيما يخص سلاح الجو يبدو ان هناك تكافؤ بين سلاح الجو الاسرائيلي و الجزائري و فيما يخص القواة البحرية فيبد ان السيطرة واضحة للجيش الجزائري من خلال المناورات التي تحدث بين الجزائر و عدة دول اوروبية و بطلب من الدول الاوروبية ...
و اخيرا اود ان اقول لو اتحد العرب لسحقو اسرائيل في رمشة عين 
لكن عندما قرات مقالك تاسفت كثيرا لما فعلته ليبيا تجاه مصر و في الحقيقة لا يوجد مبرر لليبيا لتقوم بهذا العمل 
اتمنى ان يتوحد العرب يوما و يفعلو ما فعله جمال عبد الناصر و هواري بومدين 
اشكرك اخي جزيل الشكر على موضوعك الجد رائع

----------


## بنت النيل77

:good: موضوع اكثر من رائع اخى احمد ومجهود غير عادى جزاك اللة خيرا على هذة المعلومات القيمة والتى قمت بسردها بشكل مبسط يستطيع القارىء العادى فهمة واستيعابة وجميعنا فى حاجة ماسة لمعرفة احوال قواتنا المسلحة خاصة فى ظل هذة التوترات فى منطقتنا 
ولكن هناك نقطتين اود التعليق عليهما
أولا بخصوص التسليح والعتاد واهميتة فى حسم المعارك الحربية هناك عوامل اخرى اعتقد انها تفوقة فى الاهمية وهى العنصر البشرى وعنصر العقيدة والايمان بعدالة القضية التى تدافع عنها وكان لها تأثير كبير فى حرب اكتوبر 73 رغم التفوق التسليحى لاسرائيل
ثانيا بخصوص المعونة العسكرية التى تقدمها امريكا لمصر ومابها من سلبيات كبيرة تصب فى صالح اسرائيل وحضرتك قلت ان مقدارها حوالى مليار ونصف المليار انظر اخى الكريم الى المليارات المهدرة من المال العام فى  كل قطاعات الدولة  فهذا ليس سبب مقنع  لمن اراد  الاصلاح بشكل حقيقىوشكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## ophthalmia

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حقيقة تعجز الكلمات عن الوفاء بالشكر لصاحب هذا التحليل الجميل ولكل من شارك فيه فهى وجبة دسمة بحق وكمية من المعلومات التى ما ان تصيبك بالاحباط حتى تعود لتشعرك بالتفاؤل وهكذا دواليك
فى الواقع فاننى ارى -كما كثيرين- ان المشكلة عندنا هى فى الانسان فللاسف اعتقد ان كثير من الشباب محبط -له الحق فى ذلك للاسف-وتنحصر آماله المستقبلية بعيدا عن هذا البلد التى يكاد ان يوصلنا من يحكموه الى الفرار منه وهى ظاهرة اود لو اسأل ابآنا واخواننا الكبار عنها وعن اسبابها و انا هنا لست اقصد الظروف الاقتصادية والتى قد تدفع الانسان الى ترك لبلاده لفترة ثم الرجوع اليه ولكن اقصد هذه اللامبالاة والاعراض عن هموم الامة والوطن التى تعترى البعض -ولعلى مخطئا- فهذه هى اصل المشكلة والتى بحلها يمكننا ان نقول حقا اننا فى الطريق الى الانتصار على اعدائنا لاننا عندها نستطيع ان نأكل مما تزرعه ايدينا ونلبس مما تصنعه ايدينا وبالطبع نتسلح مما ابتكرته عقولنا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *مصر تطور طائرات mig-21mf الخاصة بها بالتعاقد مع أوكرانيا* 
> 
> 
> *http://www.flightglobal.com/articles/article.aspx?liarticleid=316767&printerfriendly=tr  ue*
> 
> *طبقاً لموقع flight international المهتم بشئون القوات الجوية، فإن كلاً من القوات الجوية المصري واليمنية قد وقعتا عقداً مع أوكرانيا لتطوير طائرات الميج-21 من طراز أم أف. وتشمل تلك الصفقة تحديث الطائرات بالعديد من التكنولوجيات الحساسة للجيل الرابع م الطائرات مثل الإف-16 والميراج-2000 وغيرها، وتتضمن عملية التحديث حسب ما ورد بالموقع تجهيز الطائرات لحمل الصواريخ الروسية الحرارية المتقدمة من طراز r-73والتي يصل مدى أحدث نسخها إلى 40كم، كما سيتم تحديث قمرات القيادة بشاشتي عرض متقدمتين للغاية.*
> 
> *والمهم في الخبر هو ما بين السطور، إذ يتطلب استخدام صواريخ r-73 إمداد الطائرة بمستشعرات حرارية ذات مدى كبير، وهذه المستشعرات يمكن لها أن ترصد الطائرات الخفية عن طريق تتبع الانبعاث الحراري من عادم الطائرة من على مدى كبير جداً وبالتالي استهدافه بالصواريخ الحرارية ذات المدى الكبير. وهذا التعديل هام للغاية بالنظر إلى كون مهمة الميج-21 حالياً هي مهمة الدفاع الجوي عن نقطا محددة وتعمل تلك الطائرات تحت مظلة كثيفة للغاية من أنظمة الدفاع الجوي المتنوعة، مما يكفل لها الأمان اثناء البحث والاستهداف، ويبدو أن هذه الصفقة هي رد مصري سريع على صفقة طائرات الأف-35 إلى إسرائيل، وهي خطوة إن لم تكن كافية لكنها توفر المزيد من القدرات للدفاع الجوي المصري لتتبع وإسقاط تلك الطائرة الخفية*
> 
> *في حفظ الله*


ابنى الحبيب/ الصاعق
أرجو أن تكون بخير. نحن نطور الميج 21 وأنت تعلم أنها طائرة قديمة ومهما طورنا الرادار الخاص بها فستبقى قدرتها القتالية محدودة من جهة السرعة والتسليح .
اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## الصاعق

*أخي العزيز من الجزائر، أرحب بك أولاً وسعدت كثيراص بزيارتك للموضوع*




> *السلام عليكم*




*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 




> *ان الجيش المصري يفتقر للتقنيات الحديثة فمثلا سلاح الجو يعد قديما جدا مقارنة بالجيران """اسرائيل و ليبيا """"*




*الجيش المصري لا يفتقر للتقنيات الحديثة، بل ما قلته أن إسرائيل حصلت على تقنيات متقدمة جداً، هذه التقنيات لم تحصل عليها حتى دول حلف شمال الأطلنطي بعد، أما لخصوص ليبيا، فصفقاتها بعد في مرحة التفاوض.*




> *ضف الى ذلك ان الجيش المصري لم يجدد ترسانته و هذا ايضا حسب موضوعك الذي ذكرت فيه فقط ان مصر تقوم بتصليح و تطوير و لم تقم باي عملية شراء جديدة مما يجعل الامور اكثر تعقيدا خصوصا و ان الجار ليس تقليديا كما يبدو*




*لا يا أخي العزيز، الجيش المصري حدث ترسانته البرية والجوية، مصر حالياً تشغل المركز الرابع من حيث عدد طائرات الأف-16 على مستوى العالم ، وربما تكن في المركز الثاني بعد أمريكا مباشرة من حيث عدد دبابات الإبرامز وهي من الأفضل عالمياً.*





> *و فقط للتنويه يبدو ان ترسانة الجزائر في هذه الفترة هي الاقوى عربيا و ربما اقليميا و مما زاد قوة الجيش الجزائري هو الصفقات الاخير مع روسيا و ساعرض لك بعض من مقال نشرته احدى الصحف السويسرية""""فقد استفادت كل من الجزائر وليبيا من الطّـفرة النفطية لتجديد ترسانتيْـهما والمحافظة على مسافة مهمّـة من التفوق العسكري على الجيران. ونتيجة لذلك، أبصر عام 2007 عودة روسية قوية إلى أسواق السلاح المغاربية، وشكّـل هذا الهاجِـس أحد الأهداف الرئيسية للزيارة التي أدّاها الرئيس الروسي المُـنتهية ولايته فلاديمير بوتين إلى الجزائر في مارس 2006، والتي ردّ عليها نظيره الجزائري عبد العزيز بوتفليقة بزيارة إلى موسكو في العام الماضي.*
> *وخلال هاتيْـن الزيارتين، استكملت الحكومتان المفاوضات على صفقة ضخمة، شملت شراء 300 دبّـابة من طراز 90 أم بي تي أس، التي تتفوّق على دبّـابة "ميركافا" الإسرائيلية،*




*برغم كل تمنياتنا للجزائر الشقيقة إلا أن هناك بعض التعليقات هنا، بداية الدبابة تي-90 لم تثبت نجاحاً في الشيشان، ولا تصنف ضمن دبابات الصف الأول مثل الليوبارد أو اللوكيرك أو الإبرامز، وهناك العديد من الصور لهذه الدبابة في الشيشان وقد طار برجها من ضربات الصواريخ المضادة للدبابات، ويرجع ذلك على ما أعتقد إلى عيوب في التصميم من حيث مستودع الذخيرة، والذي ينفجر بسهولة عند إصابة الدبابة وكذلك عيوب في نظام التلقيم الألي الخاص بالدبابة، إضافة إلى ذلك فإن عدد 300 دبابة هو عدد صغير إذ يشكل فقط 3 ألوية، مصر مثلا ًتملك أكثر من 4000 دبابة منهم أكثر من 1000 من طراز إبرامز.*

*



			
				 و84 طائرة مُطارِدة من طرازَي سوخوي وميغ. وتسلّـمت الجزائر خلال العام الماضي 180 دبّـابة من الدبّـابات التي صمّـمتها شركة "روزوبورن إكسبور" الحكومية.
			
		

*

*لقد تم إلغاء صفقة الميج-29 لعدم وفاء روسيا بالمواصفات المطلوبة، ولا أعلم هل تم تسليم أياص من طائرات السوخوي بعد أم لا*

*



			
				وشملت الصَّـفقة الضخمة، والتي بلغت قيمتها 5.7 مليار دولار، ثمانية صواريخ أرض جو من طراز تونغوسكي، وتجديد 250 دبّـابة جزائرية من طراز تي 27 وعددا غير معلوم من الصواريخ المضادّة للدبّـابات من طِـراز ميتيس وكورنت، بالإضافة للقيام بأعمال صِـيانة للسُّـفن الحربية الجزائرية روسية الصنع.
			
		

*

*أعتقد إنك تعني الدبابة تي-72، هي طراز قديم من الدبابات الروسية، مصر أيضاً تحدث دباباتها الورسية حالياص بالتعاون مع أوكرانيا.*





> *و بالتالي يمكن ان نقول بان الجزائر قد تكون متفوقة برا على اسرائيل و الدول المجاورة*




*مع الأسف لا يوجد أي دولة عربية ولا جيش جتى بحجم الجيش المصري يتفوق منفرداً على إسرائيل، إسرائيل تملك أسطولاً كاملا ً من أحدث الطائرات وعدداً كبيراً من الدبابات المتطورة، المشاريع العربية سواء السعودية أو الجزائرية أو الليبية هي بعد في مرحلة الصفقات وتتضمن أسلحة متقدمة لكن بكميات محدودة* 




> *لكن عندما قرات مقالك تاسفت كثيرا لما فعلته ليبيا تجاه مصر و في الحقيقة لا يوجد مبرر لليبيا لتقوم بهذا العمل*




*هذا أصبح من التاريخ، وإنما ذكرته للتعلم من أخطاء الماضي* 




> *اتمنى ان يتوحد العرب يوما و يفعلو ما فعله جمال عبد الناصر و هواري بومدين*




*هذا يحتاج إلى نيات صادقة وعمل دؤوب من الشعوب والحكومات على حد سواء*

*



			
				اشكرك اخي جزيل الشكر على موضوعك الجد رائع
			
		

*

*بارك الله فيك وشكراص لمرورك العاطر*

----------


## الصاعق

> موضوع اكثر من رائع اخى احمد ومجهود غير عادى جزاك اللة خيرا على هذة المعلومات القيمة والتى قمت بسردها بشكل مبسط يستطيع القارىء العادى فهمة واستيعابة وجميعنا فى حاجة ماسة لمعرفة احوال قواتنا المسلحة خاصة فى ظل هذة التوترات فى منطقتنا 
> ولكن هناك نقطتين اود التعليق عليهما
> أولا بخصوص التسليح والعتاد واهميتة فى حسم المعارك الحربية هناك عوامل اخرى اعتقد انها تفوقة فى الاهمية وهى العنصر البشرى وعنصر العقيدة والايمان بعدالة القضية التى تدافع عنها وكان لها تأثير كبير فى حرب اكتوبر 73 رغم التفوق التسليحى لاسرائيل
> ثانيا بخصوص المعونة العسكرية التى تقدمها امريكا لمصر ومابها من سلبيات كبيرة تصب فى صالح اسرائيل وحضرتك قلت ان مقدارها حوالى مليار ونصف المليار انظر اخى الكريم الى المليارات المهدرة من المال العام فى كل قطاعات الدولة فهذا ليس سبب مقنع لمن اراد الاصلاح بشكل حقيقىوشكرا جزيلا لك


أ*ختي العزيزة* 

*لا شك أن دور الفرد غاية الأهمية، شريطة أن يتكامل مع سلاح له قدر معقول من الفاعلية، والحل الوحيد للمشاكل التي ذكرتها يجب أن يرتكز على برنامج إصلاح اقتصادي حتى تقوى مصر على تفعل وتقول ما تريد دون ضغوط من أياً كان*

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## الصاعق

> ابنى الحبيب/ الصاعق
> أرجو أن تكون بخير. نحن نطور الميج 21 وأنت تعلم أنها طائرة قديمة ومهما طورنا الرادار الخاص بها فستبقى قدرتها القتالية محدودة من جهة السرعة والتسليح .
> اشكرك ودمت بخير


*والدي العزيز*

*على حد ما قرأت، فإن الدور الذي تقوم به الميج-21 حالياً تغير كلياً عن دورها في الماضي، ففي الماضي كانت الميج-21 الطائرة الاعتراضية الأساسية للجيش المصري وكانت تشترك في العمليات الهجومية لتحمي القاذفات من طراز السوخوي-7 أو الميج-17 رغم أن إمكانياتها لا تؤهلها لذلك، حالباً فإن دورها ينحصر في الدفاع الجوي عن نقاط محددة، وهذه المهمة تناسب قصر مدى الطائرة حيث لن تفتقر إلى الوقود لصغر مدى عملها، في المقابل فإن الكل لا يختلف على قدرة هذه الطائرة على المناورة بشكل جيد، والتحديث الأخير يضمن للطائرة القدرة على كشف الطائرات المعادية باستخدام الأثر الحراري من مسافات جيدة وهي خاصية هامة نظراص لدخول الطائرات الخفية في ترسانة الجيش الإسرائيلي، على كل،* 

*الخبر الجديد إن إدارة أوباما قد عرضت على مصر شراء أعداد جديدة من طائرات الأف-16، وهي بادرة جيدة قد تعيد الحيوية لبرنامج تحديث القوات الجوية مرة أخرى، وسأضع تفاصيل العرض وتعليقي عريه في مشاركة مستقلة*

----------


## الصاعق

*أمريكا تعرض على مصر طائرات من طراز F-16*

http://www.flightglobal.com/articles...candidate.html

Egypt named as F-16 sales candidate 
By Stephen Trimble
 

A senior Lockheed Martin executive has named Egypt for the first time as a possible buyer for another round of new F-16s, perhaps throwing another lifeline for extending production of the single-engined fighter.
Bruce Tanner, chief financial officer, told analysts on 22 January that Egypt and Iraq represent near-term business opportunities, adding: "We still believe there is an opportunity to sell some [F-16s] in the Middle East."
Although Iraq has announced interest in acquiring F-16s, Egyptian officials have not made public similar plans, and Lockheed directed calls seeking elaboration to the US Department of State.
The US Defense Security Cooperation Agency (DSCA) declines to comment about Tanner's statement, but says there has not been a notification to Congress for such a possible sale. The DSCA is required to notify Congress only after Egypt signs a letter of request
"The ball is not rolling," a DSCA source says. If anything, the Egyptians are "basically talking and window-shopping".
Egypt has since the early 1980s bought more than 200 F-16s, along with other US-made weapons, in six major allotments called Peace Vector I-VI. Lockheed is due to deliver the last F-16 purchased by Egypt under the Peace Vector VI project later this year.
The F-16 has been in production for more than three decades, but new business opportunities are still open. Lockheed has a backlog of 103 aircraft, and delivered 28 F-16s in 2008. In 2007, the company delivered 41 F-16s. 
More F-16s could still be sold to Taiwan, which is seeking to overcome US political concerns about a notional purchase of 66 aircraft. Romania is also considering the F-16 for a purchase of 12-24 aircraft, Tanner says. Finally, the F-16IN remains a contender for a 126-aircraft order by the Indian air force.
But Lockheed executives acknowledge that the F-16's lifespan is nearing its end after a long run. Chief executive Robert Stevens told analysts as much during the same presentation, commenting: "I think demand is obviously narrow, but there are 24 countries that fly the airplane. There could be some replenishment or replacement aircraft. It's a contained universe now on the F-16.
 
تقييم الخبر
*الخبر يذكر حقيقة مهمة*

*مصر لم تتقدم بطلب لشراء المزيد من الطائرات الأف-16. والأمر كله منوط بنوعية الطائرات التي سيكون الكونجرس مستعد للموافقة على بيعها لمصر، إن كانت لاتوازي أحدث الأجيال من الأف-16 والتي تحمل صواريخ الإمرام والتي لم توافق إدارة بوش على تزويد مصر بها ، فالأفضل لمصر أن تنفق أموال المعونة الأمريكية على شراء المزيد من دبابات الإبرامز أو غيرها من الأسلحة البرية وأن تشتري الطائرات التي تناسب احتياجاتها من مصادر أخرى حتى لا تهدر أموال المعونة على لاشئ.*

*الحقيقة إن قادة السلاح الجوي المصري الأن في موقف حرج، أسطول الطائرات المصري لا يضم أي طائرات من الجيل الرابع ++ أو الجيل الخامس، وهذا خلل في الاستراتيجية المصرية القائمة على خليط من الطائرات المتقدمة تقنياً متعددة المهام، مع طئرات أرخص ثمناً تنحصر قدرتها في الدفاع الجوي.*

*اعتقد أن التوجه المصري هو الحصول على رخصة تصنيع لطائرات اعتراضية صينية في الغالب كي تستطيع إنتاج عدد كبير من الطائرات ليحل محل الميج-21 والأف-7 كطائرات دفاع جوي، في حين ستنتظر ما ستنجلي عنه الأيام سواء من إمكانية حصولها على الأف-35 التي حصلت عليها إسرائيل0 وإن كان في حكم المؤكد أن مصر لن تحصل عليها بمواصفات كاملة ) والتي تتمتع بخاصية التخفي أو حتى ظهور المشاريع الروسية لتصنيع طائرات خفية للوجود كي تشتري منها، فليس من المعقول أن تنفق مصر المليارات الأن على شراء طائرات ستفقد قدرتها على مواجهة التحديات الجوية في السنوات القادمة،* 

*لكن على كل، السلاح الجوي المصري الأن بحاجة إلى تجديد يواكب التحدثيات الإسرائيلية التي تمت في عهد بوش، واتمنى أن يسرعوا الخطى على الأقل في إنتاج مقاتلات اعتراضية صينية، فإن عدم إتمام ذلك سيترك مصر في وضع إضطراري لانتهاج سياسة سلبية وذلك بتنمية دفاعها الجوي والاعتراف بتفوق جوي ( مطلق ) لإسرائيل.*

----------


## الصاعق

*توترات عسكرية تحت السطح*

*يبدو أن هناك ما هو معلن على الصعيد العسكري بين مصر وإسرائيل، فقبل حوالي أسبوعين صدرت تصريحات مفاجئة للرئيس مبارك بأن مصر سترد أي عدوان على أرضها وأن الجيش المصري قادر على رد الصاع صاعين، ولما لم يكن هناك ما هو معلن يدعو مبارك إلى مثل ذلك التصريح والذي لابد وأن يكون هدفه الوحيد هو إسرائيل، فإن السبيل الوحيد لاستقراء الأحداث هو النظر إلى ما تحت السطح.*

*ولعل الحادثة الوحيدة التي يمكن أن تصب في تهديد السيادة المصرية، هي الاتفاقية التي عقدتها أمريكا مع إسرائيل لمنع تهريب السلاح إلى غزة، ومحاولات تسيبي ليفني عند سفرها إلى واشنطن أن تدفع الإدارة الأمريكية للضغط على مصر بتخفيض حاد للمساعدات ( الأغلب أنها المساعدات العسكرية ) إذا لم توافق مصر على وضع مراقبين على أراضيها يقوموا بالإشراف على الجهود المصرية في ضبط الحدود، ولما لم يكن هذا من الأمور التي يمكن أن تقبلها مصر بأي حال، وهذا لم يكن غائباً عن الإدارة الأمريكية، فلم يتم الموافقة على هذا الطلب، ويبدو أن السيدة ليفني من أصحاب الحمق السياسي الواضح إذا طالبت أيام كانت وزيرة للخارجية أن يتم ( معاقبة ) مصر بسبب عدم قيامها بغلق الأنفاق مع قطاع غزة، وهو ما يوضح قصور كبير في فهم مدى الثقل المصري وسؤ تقدير لرد الفعل المصري المحتمل. صحيح إن الحكومة المصرية تتبع مبدأ المهادنة الكاملة مع إسرائيل بسبب عدم رغبتها في الحرب حفاظاً على سلامة أراضيها، إلا أنه أمر منطقي أن يتم فهمه أن رد فعل مصر لن يبقى على المهادنة إذا ما تعرضت سيادتها للتهديد.*

*الساسة الإسرائيليون المتعاقبون يفهمون هذه الحقيقة ويتعاملون معها كخط أحمر للحفاظ على السلام البارد مع مصر، لكن يبدو أن عملية الموساد السابقة ليفني قررت أن تجرب مصر بالاقتراب من الخط الأحمر. نقلت تقارير غير مؤكدة أن زوارق حربية إسرائيلية أسرت سفينة مساعدات لبنانية بعد أن طاردتها إلى حدود المياه الإقليمية المصرية عند رفح، وهناك احتمال أن تكون الزوارق الإسرائيلية دخلت بعض الشئ في المياه الإقليمية المصرية أثناء المصادرة.*


*رد الفعل المصري*

*إن مصر بالنسبة لإسرائيل تساوى روسيا بالنسبة لألمانيا النازية والتي ظلت أما قادة هتلر بمثابة الدب النائم الذي لا يجب إيقاظه، والذي كان مخالفة هتلر لأراء قواده وقيامه بمهاجمة روسيا السبب الرئيسي في تدمير قوة الرايخ وهزيمة ألمانيا في الحرب العالمية الثانية، مصر بجيشها الضخم يجب ألا تكون عنصراً في معادلة الصراع حتى تتمك إسرائيل من الانفراد بسوريا ولبنان وفلسطين. غير أن مشاغبات ليفني استثارت رد فعل غير متوقع من جانب الحكومة المصرية.*

*فلقد تم إجراء مناورات قوية في عمق سيناء وصلت حتى العريش أثارت قلق كبير في إسرائيل، وسبب هذا القلق  أن القوات التي نفذت المناورة قد قامت بها عند الإشعار ودون استعداد مسبق، وتضمنت المناورة عمليات دفاعية في ظاهرها هجومية في معانيها، وتضمنت استيلاء القوات الخاصة على أهدف في عمق العدو، تضافراً مع اندفاع تشكيلات مدرعة بسرعة كبيرة للاصطدام بقوات العدو الافتراضية التي احترقت الحدود الدولية، وذلك تحت الاستخدام المكثف للقوات الجوية للمساندة وكذلك حضور واضح للدفاع الجوي المتحرك.*

*إن ما أثار قلق إسرائيل ورضاء القادة المصريين عن هذه المناورة والتي عرفت بإسم ( بدوي ) والتي تمت في روف جوية بالغة السؤ، هو قدرة القوات المصرية المتواجدة في سيناء على التصرف عند أول إشعار بسرعة كبيرة فاقت المتوقع وكفاءة قتالية عالية، وهو ما لم تكن تتوقعه إسرائيل، إذ لم يتم الإعداد لهذه المناورة بالطريقة التقليدية بل تم إشعار القوات بها قبل المناورة مباشرة، وهو ما يعني أنها اختبار حقيقي كامل.*

*وقيم القادة المصريون أن المناورة التي استمرت يومين انتهت بنجاح التشكيلات المدرعة المصرية في دحر الهجوم الإسرائيلي بمعونة القوات الجوية التي استخدمت المروحيات، وكذلك بأعمال كثيفة لقتال القوات الخاصة.*

*وأترككم مع بعض ما كتب عن المناورة ورد فعل إسرائيل لها.*

*



هلع في إسرائيل بعد تدريبات للجيش المصري بعمق سيناء الخميس 24 صفر 1430 الموافق 19 فبراير 2009  

الإسلام اليوم/ وكالات
أثارت المناورات العسكرية الضخمة التي أجرتها القوات المسلحة المصرية خلال الأيام الماضية في عمق سيناء، القلق والذُّعْر داخل الاحتلال الإسرائيلي، والتي اعتبرت -كعادتها- أن تلك المناورات موجهة لها، وأنها تمسّ أمنها القومي. 
وزعمت مصادر عسكرية إسرائيلية أن مناورات الجيش المصري الأخيرة جاءت في الأساس للتدريب على صدّ هجوم محتمل لجيش الاحتلال بالدخول لشبه جزيرة سيناء بهدف السيطرة على قناة السويس. 
وأشارت المصادر إلى أن التدريبات جرت في المنطقة الواقعة بين جبل الليباني الواقع وسط سيناء حتى بئر جفجفه الواقع جنوبي العريش. 
وأضافت المصادر أن القيادة العسكرية المصرية توصلت في تقيمها للتدريبات بأنه وبعد مرور يومين نجحت القوات المصرية بإجبار الجيش الإسرائيلي على التقهقر للخلف، وسحب قواته من سيناء حتى الحدود الدولية بين إسرائيل ومصر. 
أما النتيجة الثانية حسب تقييمات القادة المصريين فقد تبيّن خلال التدريبات للجيش المصري حرية الحركة بسرعة فائقة بما يتعلق بتحركات القوات المشاركة في التدريب، حيث إنّ هذه النتيجة لم تكن في تدريبات سابقة للجيش المصري. 
وكان الجيش المصري أنهى أمس تدريبات عسكرية واسعة النطاق شاركت فيها قوات من سلاح الجوّ المصري وسلاح المدفعية واستخدم خلال التدريبات طائرات مقاتلة من نوع إف 16 ومن نوع ميراج ومروحيات مقاتلة من نوع أباتشي. 
وتأتي مناورات الجيش المصري والتي أطلق عليها اسم " بدوي- 3 " ، بعد أقل من أسبوعين على تصريحات نارية غير مسبوقة للرئيس المصري حسني مبارك والتي وجه فيها تحذيرًا ضمنيًّا شديد اللهجة إلى إسرائيل، وأكّد أن جيش مصر قادر على ردّ الصاع صاعين في حال حدوث أي عدوان على أراضيها أو النيل من سيادتها. 
وقال مبارك في خطاب بمناسبة الاحتفال بعيد الشرطة المصرية في الأسبوع الأول من الشهر الحالي: إن لمصر جيشًا قويًّا وقادرًا‏,‏ وإننا نواصل تعزيز قدرات جيشنا‏,‏ مؤمنين بأن السلام تحميه القوة‏.‏ 


*

*



اعتبروها تهديدا لأمنهم..
مناورات الجيش المصري في عمق سيناء تثير هلع الإسرائيليين

مناورات سابقة للجيش المصري
محيط: أثارت المناورات العسكرية الضخمة التي أجرتها القوات المسلحة المصرية خلال الأيام الماضية في عمق سيناء، القلق والذعر داخل دولة الاحتلال الإسرائيلي والتي اعتبرت، كعادتها، ان تلك المناورات موجهة لها وأنها تمس أمنها القومي، وكأن المفروض والواجب من الجيش المصري عدم تدريب جنوده أو تسليح قواته حتى يرضى عنه مجرمو الدولة العبرية.
وزعمت مصادر عسكرية إسرائيلية ان مناورات الجيش المصري الأخيرة جاءت في الأساس للتدريب على صد هجوم محتمل لجيش الاحتلال بالدخول لشبه جزيرة سيناء بهدف السيطرة على قناة السويس.
وأشارت المصادر إلى أن التدريبات جرت في المنطقة الواقعة بين جبل الليباني الواقع وسط سيناء حتى بئر جفجفه الواقع جنوبي العريش.
وأضافت المصادر أن القيادة العسكرية المصرية توصلت في تقيمها للتدريبات بأنه وبعد مرور يومين نجحت القوات المصرية بإجبار الجيش الإسرائيلي للتقهقر للخلف وسحب قواته من سيناء حتى الحدود الدولية بين إسرائيل ومصر.
أما النتيجة الثانية حسب تقيمات القادة المصريين فقد تبين خلال التدريبات للجيش المصري حرية الحركة بسرعة فائقة بما يتعلق بتحركات القوات المشاركة في التدريب حيث أن هذه النتيجة لم تكن في تدريبات سابقه للجيش المصري.
وكان الجيش المصري انهى امس تدريبات عسكرية واسعة النطاق شاركت فيها قوات من سلاح الجو المصري وسلاح المدفعية واستخدم خلال التدريبات طائرات مقاتلة من نوع اف 16 ومن نوع ميراج ومروحيات مقاتلة من نوع أباتشي.
تحذيرات مبارك لإسرائيل الرئيس المصري
وتأتي مناورات الجيش المصري والتي أطلق عليها اسم " بدوي- 3 " ، بعد أقل من اسبوعين على تصريحات نارية غير مسبوقة للرئيس المصري حسني مبارك والتي وجه فيها تحذيراً ضمنيا شديد اللهجة إلى إسرائيل، وأكد أن جيش مصر قادر على رد الصاع صاعين في حال حدوث أي عدوان على أراضيها أو النيل من سيادتها.
وقال مبارك في خطاب بمناسبة الاحتفال بعيد الشرطة المصرية في الاسبوع الاول من الشهر الحالي، إن لمصر جيشا قويا وقادرا‏,‏ وإننا نواصل تعزيز قدرات جيشنا‏,‏ مؤمنين بأن السلام تحميه القوة‏.‏
ونبه الرئيس إلي أن الأزمة التي شهدتها المنطقة بسبب الحرب علي غزة‏,‏ كشفت عن محاولة استغلال العدوان الإسرائيلي لفرض واقع جديد علي الوضع الفلسطيني والعربي‏,‏ يتم من خلاله إعادة ترتيب الأوراق‏,‏ وتغيير المعادلات لمصلحة قوي إقليمية معروفة‏,‏ ولخدمة أجندتها ومخططاتها‏.
وشدد مبارك على أن لمصر جيشا قويا قادرا لن ينجرف إلى ما يقامر بأرواح أبنائه إلا دفاعاً عن أرض مصر وسيادتها ومصالحها العليا. 
وبالنسبة لما روجته إسرائيل عن موضوع التهريب والأنفاق على الحدود وتركيزها على هذا الموضوع بعد عدوانها على غزة، قال مبارك إن تهريب البضائع هو نتيجة للحصار، وان الاتفاق الإسرائيلى ـ الأميركى لمراقبة تهريب السلاح لا يلزمنا في شيء، وكأي دولة مسؤولة قادرون على تأمين حدودونا ولن نقبل بأي تواجد لمراقبين أجانب على الجانب المصري من الحدود، ونتمسك بأن تبتعد أية ترتيبات إسرائيلية دولية عن أرض مصر وسمائها ومياهها الإقليمية".
الاستعداد للحرب
من جانبه، قال الكاتب الصحفي محمد علي إبراهيم رئيس تحرير صحيفة "الجمهورية" المصرية الحكومية تعقيبا على تلك المناورات: ان القوات المسلحة المصرية تحمل دائما شعار "الاستعداد للحرب اليوم يمنع وقوعها غداً"، وهذا يعني ان رجالنا الابطال مستعدون دائماً تحت أي ظرف وفي أي وضع للدفاع عن مصر".
وقال : ليس سراً ان الجيش المصري هو مبعث فخر الأمة وصمام أمنها وأمانها رغم ما نتعرض له من ازمات اقتصادية طاحنة تنوء بحملها الجبال، ورغم كل طيور الظلام المحيطة بنا فاننا عندما يغلقون دوننا أبواب الأمل لا نجد الا واحة ظليلة نستظل بها من حرارة مفتعلة وسخونة الاجواء المحيطة بالمنطقة دون استثناء، وأعني بها القوات المسلحة المصرية". 
وتطرق ابراهيم في مقالته إلى المناورة، فقال: إلي جانب دلالتها العسكرية فانها تحمل عدة رسائل أهمها موجه إلي الذين يقولون ان سيناء منزوعة السلاح وان مصر حكمت عليها اتفاقية كامب ديفيد بالسلام الدائم الذي لن تستطيع منه فكاكاً ولا عنه حولاً.".
اضاف: إن مصر مستعدة.. وانها أقوي بمراحل من حرب ...1973 وأنها استفادت من كل الحروب الاقليمية والعمليات العسكرية التي جرت طوال 35 عاما في منطقتنا.. وان هذه العمليات تم تدريسها والتدريب عليها وخلق ظروف مشابهة للتصرف حيالها بل واستنباط ظروف ومواقف أخري لتحصين قواتنا ضدها". 
وتابع، "بعد مضي كل هذه المدة من آخر حرب خاضتها مصر، فان إسرائيل بكل جبروتها واسلحتها النووية وقدراتها التسليحية والتأييد العالمي الذي تتمتع به. فانها لا تخشي إلا مصر".
وقال: "بعد مناورة بدوي- 3 أستطيع القول بقلب مطمئن أنه لو كانت اسرائيل تستطيع الاحتفاظ بما تبقي تحت سيطرتها من سيناء بعد وقف اطلاق النار وبدء مفاوضات فك الاشتباك والكيلو 101. ما كانت اعادته إلي مصر بمفاوضات كامب ديفيد، وبصراحة أكثر لو لم تكن مصر قادرة علي استعادة باقي سيناء بالسلاح. لما كانت تل أبيب قد فاوضت أو انسحبت". 
واضاف: الأهم من ذلك كله، ان اسرائيل المتقدمة عسكريا بأقمارها الصناعية وخبراتها القتالية وتكنولوجيتها الأمريكية لو عرفت ان مصر "استرخت" بعد كامب ديفيد ونامت في العسل وأهملت بناء قدراتها، لكانت تل أبيب أول من نقض اتفاقية السلام واستباحت أرضنا ومياهنا وسماءنا.. فمنذ متي تحترم اسرائيل الاتفاقيات والمعاهدات؟!".

وقال رئيس تحرير الجمهورية: انني لن أتكلم عن الطائرات الحديثة لسلاحنا الجوي من طراز إف- 16 والاباتشي وهي أحدث صيحة في الهليكوبتر صائدة الدبابات ولكني أقول ان المعجزة ان القديم يعمل مع الحديث.. الميج يخدم مع الفانتوم.. عبقرية القيادة العسكرية المصرية انها نوعت مصادر السلاح فصرنا نستخدم الدبابة إم-1 إلي جانب المدرعة إم-113 ولم نخجل من ان تكون لدينا شقيقتها "فهد" المصرية التي أثبتت كفاءة ومقدرة وتفوقا وسرعة. 
واضاف: "انني أتجاسر وأقول ان مصر تملك من وسائل الردع ما يجعلها درعا عصية علي الاختراق.. "ردع" و"درع" اختلاف في ترتيب الحروف يعطي كلمتين مختلفتين بمعنيين. لكنهما في النهاية يقدمان هدفاً واحداً وهو أنك تملك ما يجعل عدوك يتراجع عندما يفكر- مجرد تفكير- في العدوان عليك".
وختم ابراهيم مقاله بالقول: " صحيح اننا ربما لا نكون أكبر الجيوش عدداً ولا أفضلها تسليحاً أو امتلاكاً للقدرات التكنولوجية لكننا نملك الجندي والضابط والمجند وهم أفضل اجناد الأرض كما وصفهم الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام عندما قال في حديث شريف "اذا فتح الله عليكم مصر. فاتخذوا من أهلها جنوداً فهم خير أجناد الأرض وهم في رباط إلي يوم الدين". 
الجندي والضابط والقائد في مختلف أفرع القوات المسلحة اكتسب ثقته في نفسه وفي سلاحه من قسوة التدريب الذي يخوضه وهو يدرك تماما من هو العدو الحقيقي ومن هو مصدر الخطر وتهديد الأمن


*

----------


## ابوس روحك

يا عمي حماس بدون اسلاح مثل العالم وبدون جيش انتصرت
بينما ما شاء الله اسرائيل ما زالت اسطورة بخيالكم

اليهود اجبن ناس والدليل الفيديوا اللي صدر عن وزيرهم اللي نزل تحت السيارة
لو تشوفوهم على الحواجز بكونوا اكثر من 15 واحد ومعاهم اقوى الاسلحة وجنبهم برجين مراقبة وكميرات وكل الاجرائات وان علي صوت الشباب على الحاجز برجعوا عشرة متر وايدهم بترجف خوف

بس سبحان الله الحكومة المصرية بدها ترضي امريكا عشان تكسبها معها عن طريق ارضاء اسرائيل

وعلى فكرة النكبة وهجرة الفلسطينين بال48 تم بعد قيام الجيوش العربية باقناعهم بترك قراهم لانها ستصبح ساحة معركة وانهم سيعودون بعد انتهاء الحرب ليفاجئ الجميع ان الجيوش العربية تنسحب وتعلن لمن وثقوا بها انها للاسف هزمت بينما لو تركونا ولم يحاولوا مساعدتنا لما حصل ما حصل وهذا سبب عدم هجرتنا ب67 والكل يعلم ان كل الزعماء العرب بتلك الاوقات وقعت مع بريطانيا صكوك تنازل عن فلسطين بشرط قيامها بحكم بلادها سواء مصر ام الاردن وهذه الصكوك عرضت بالبيبيسي وبالجزيرة وموجودة على النت

----------


## الصاعق

> يا عمي حماس بدون اسلاح مثل العالم وبدون جيش انتصرت
> بينما ما شاء الله اسرائيل ما زالت اسطورة بخيالكم
> 
> اليهود اجبن ناس والدليل الفيديوا اللي صدر عن وزيرهم اللي نزل تحت السيارة
> لو تشوفوهم على الحواجز بكونوا اكثر من 15 واحد ومعاهم اقوى الاسلحة وجنبهم برجين مراقبة وكميرات وكل الاجرائات وان علي صوت الشباب على الحاجز برجعوا عشرة متر وايدهم بترجف خوف
> 
> بس سبحان الله الحكومة المصرية بدها ترضي امريكا عشان تكسبها معها عن طريق ارضاء اسرائيل
> 
> وعلى فكرة النكبة وهجرة الفلسطينين بال48 تم بعد قيام الجيوش العربية باقناعهم بترك قراهم لانها ستصبح ساحة معركة وانهم سيعودون بعد انتهاء الحرب ليفاجئ الجميع ان الجيوش العربية تنسحب وتعلن لمن وثقوا بها انها للاسف هزمت بينما لو تركونا ولم يحاولوا مساعدتنا لما حصل ما حصل وهذا سبب عدم هجرتنا ب67 والكل يعلم ان كل الزعماء العرب بتلك الاوقات وقعت مع بريطانيا صكوك تنازل عن فلسطين بشرط قيامها بحكم بلادها سواء مصر ام الاردن وهذه الصكوك عرضت بالبيبيسي وبالجزيرة وموجودة على النت


*أخي العزيز*

*الموضوع مطروح بناء على الحقائق العسكرية البحتة، ولهذا لا يدخل فيه مواضيع ذات طابع سياسي وخلافي مثل ( هل انتصرت حماس في الحرب ) إلى أخره، وخاصة أن الموضوع حصرياً يتناول تطور القدارت الدفاعية المصرية ومقارنته بالقدرات الإسرائيلية.*

*شكراً لمرورك العاطر*

*في حفظ الله*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أبنى الحبيب/ الصاعق
أمريكا لديها ترسانة من الإسلحة التى ظهر بعدها أجيال من الأسلحة المتطورة وهى بعرضها علينا تجعلنا لا نسير للأمام وإنما نقف محلك سر بينما العدو يتلقى أحدث الإسلحة المتطورة وبهذا يزيد عدد أسطولنا الجوى كماً ولا نستطيع أن نطالب بالمزيد ويخلون ترسانتهم من الأسلحة الغير متطورة





> اعتقد أن التوجه المصري هو الحصول على رخصة تصنيع لطائرات اعتراضية صينية في الغالب كي تستطيع إنتاج عدد كبير من الطائرات ليحل محل الميج-21 والأف-7 كطائرات دفاع جوي، في حين ستنتظر ما ستنجلي عنه الأيام سواء من إمكانية حصولها على الأف-35 التي حصلت عليها إسرائيل0 وإن كان في حكم المؤكد أن مصر لن تحصل عليها بمواصفات كاملة )


إذا أستطعنا الحصول على حق تصنيع طائرة فأننا نضع النواة لصناعة يمكن أن تطور بعد ذلك وأكيد قد تعلمنا مما حدث فى الماضى من إهمالنا لمشروع عظيم كنا قد بدأنه بتصنيع الطائرة القاهرة 200 والقاهرة 300 وكذا الصواريخ القاهر والظافر على أن نسعى للحصول على أحدث الأجيال من الأسلحة الحديثة جنباً مع جنب ( التصنيع / الحصول على أحدث الأجيال ).
المناورة المصرية الأخيرة البدوى التى تفاجاء بها العدو الإسرائيلى تثبت أن مصر ستظل هى الدرع الواقى للأمة العربية ضد الطموح الإسرائيلى وأنها الوحيدة القادرة على إنهاء أسطورة الجندى الإسرائيلى الذى لا يقهر وقد ذكرتنى المناورة بما حدث فى المناورة بدر التى بدأت متجهة نحو الجنوب وأنتهت بالتحول للشمال الشرقى بسرعة ونجاحمما دعا إسرائيل للشكوى لأمريكا

أشكرك . دمت بخير

----------


## الصاعق

> أبنى الحبيب/ الصاعق
> أمريكا لديها ترسانة من الإسلحة التى ظهر بعدها أجيال من الأسلحة المتطورة وهى بعرضها علينا تجعلنا لا نسير للأمام وإنما نقف محلك سر بينما العدو يتلقى أحدث الإسلحة المتطورة وبهذا يزيد عدد أسطولنا الجوى كماً ولا نستطيع أن نطالب بالمزيد ويخلون ترسانتهم من الأسلحة الغير متطورة


*المشكلة يا والدي العزيز أن البدائل المقدمة من الدول الأخرى فوق أنها ليست مجانية، فأنها في غالب الأحوال لا تتفوق على نسخ التصدير الأمريكية التي نحصل عليها، ومن الجدير بالذكر أن البخل الأمريكي يتركز في القوات الجوية، فعلى صعيد القوات البرية لم تتردد أمريكا أن تمدنا بدبابات الإبرامز ورخصة تصنيعها محلياً، رغم الاعتراض الإسرائيلي، والكثي رمن التقييمات ترفع الإبرامز إلى الدرجة الأولى في مجال الدبابات وتقدمها على الميركافا الإسرائيلية.*





> إذا أستطعنا الحصول على حق تصنيع طائرة فأننا نضع النواة لصناعة يمكن أن تطور بعد ذلك وأكيد قد تعلمنا مما حدث فى الماضى من إهمالنا لمشروع عظيم كنا قد بدأنه بتصنيع الطائرة القاهرة 200 والقاهرة 300 وكذا الصواريخ القاهر والظافر على أن نسعى للحصول على أحدث الأجيال من الأسلحة الحديثة جنباً مع جنب ( التصنيع / الحصول على أحدث الأجيال ).
> المناورة المصرية الأخيرة البدوى التى تفاجاء بها العدو الإسرائيلى تثبت أن مصر ستظل هى الدرع الواقى للأمة العربية ضد الطموح الإسرائيلى وأنها الوحيدة القادرة على إنهاء أسطورة الجندى الإسرائيلى الذى لا يقهر وقد ذكرتنى المناورة بما حدث فى المناورة بدر التى بدأت متجهة نحو الجنوب وأنتهت بالتحول للشمال الشرقى بسرعة ونجاحمما دعا إسرائيل للشكوى لأمريكا
> 
> أشكرك . دمت بخير


*أنا شبه متأكد أن مصر ستحصل على رخصة تصنيع لطائرات صينية في المستقبل القريب، وغالباً ستكون من طراز fc-1، وهي تكاد تكون نسخة صينية من الأف-16 وإن كان أدائها أقل. لكنها بالتأكيد توفر عدة مميزات لمصر منها تفوقها غير المشكوك فيه على طائرات الدفاع الجوي المصرية من طراز ميج-21، كذلك رخص ثمنها فلا تتعدى تكلفة الطائرة في حالة شرائها من الصين 15 مليون دولار، وهي تكلفة من المتوقع أن تنخفض في حالة التصنيع المحلي بشكل كبير، كما تضمن نقل تكنولوجيا جديدة إلى مصر. كذلك لن توجد قيود على الأعداد التي من الممكن أن تحصل مصر عليها من هذه الطائرة.*

*وسبب ترجيحي لهذا هو وجود خط إنتاج الكي-8 في مصر وأغلب الظن أنه قادر على إنتاج الطائرة الصينية، هذا لا ينفي كون مصر تسعى كذلك لاتفاقيات تصنيع مع روسيا لكن الروس أكثر بخلاً من الصينين في نقل التكنولوجيا.*

----------


## الصاعق

*المصدر : وكالة نوفو فوستي الروسية*

نص الخبر 



> *مفاوضات لتوريد 4 غواصات روسية لمصر*
> 
> 
> 12:06|2009 / *04* / *27* 
> 
> 
> أعلن مصدر في قطاع التصنيع العسكري الروسي أن المفاوضات التي تجريها فيتنام مع روسيا لشراء ست غواصات تعمل بالطاقة الكهربائية أوشكت على تحقيق النجاح بينما تتواصل المباحثات المتعلقة بتوريد 4 غواصات أخرى لمصر. كما تواصل روسيا حاليا العمل على تصنيع غواصتين طلبتهما الجزائر. 
> وأعلن فلاديمير الكسندروف مدير عام مصنع "ادميرالتيسكييه فيرفي" وهو أحد المصانع الروسية الرائدة التي تنتج السفن العسكرية، أن مصنعه سيقوم بدور رئيسي في تصنيع الغواصات المطلوبة لفيتنام وأن عقد توريد 6 غواصات لهذا البلد سيتم توقيعه في الأشهر القليلة المقبلة. 
> وستحتل روسيا المرتبة الأولى على مستوى العالم في تصدير الغواصات التي تعمل بالطاقة الكهربائية إذا تم توقيع عقد توريد 6 غواصات لفيتنام وعقد توريد 4 غواصات لمصر كما يشير إلى ذلك المحلل الإستراتيجي قسطنطين ماكيينكو. 
> ...


*تعليق*

*تسعى البحرية المصرية لغلق الفجوة التقنية في مجال الغواصات بينها وبين البحرية الإسرائيلية والتي تمتلك 4 غواصات ألمانية من طراز دولفين لها صفات تخفي وقدرة على إطلاق الصواريخ الجوالة، في المقابل لا تملك مصر إلا غواصات قديمة من طراز رميو صينية الصنع، والأخبار تشير إلى أن مصر تتفاوض مع ألمانيا وروسيا في وقت واحد ربما لتشجيع ألمانيا على تجاهل الضغوط الإسرائيلية الممانعة للصفقة.*

----------


## الصاعق

مشاكل تعترض صفقة طائرات أف-35 الأمريكية لإسرائيل تصل بها إلى التجميد ( ولو مؤقتاً )




> امريكا ترفض اعطاء اسرائيل اسرار طائراتها النفاثة-والاخيرة تجمد الصفقة
> نشر الجمعـة 08/05/2009 (آخر تحديث) 11/05/2009 الساعة 08:22
>  
> 
> 
> بيت لحم- معا- رفضت الولايات المتحدة السماح لاسرائيل اصلاح نظام الحواسيب الموجود في الطائرة الامريكية المقاتلة "jsf" .
> 
> وهذا هو صلب الخلافات بين البنتاغون ووزارة الدفاع الاسرائيلية الذي جعل مسؤولا اسرائيليا يجمد صفقة شراء الجيل الخامس من المقاتلات النفاثة.
> 
> ...


المصدر
http://www.maannews.net/arb/ViewDetails.aspx?ID=161764

----------


## وريث تحوتمس 3

أخى /الصاعق 

أتمنى لو تفيدنا عن موضوع صفقة تصنيع الطائرة الصينية  وأين وصل التطور التسليحى لمصر 
تحياتى وإحترامى 
أخوك / وليد الوريث

----------


## الصاعق

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وريث تحوتمس 3
					

أخى /الصاعق


*


> *أتمنى لو تفيدنا عن موضوع صفقة تصنيع الطائرة الصينية وأين وصل التطور التسليحى لمصر* 
> *تحياتى وإحترامى* 
> *أخوك / وليد الوريث*




*بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز*

*بالنسبة للصين، فالأخبار تقول بأن مصر كانت تستهدف الصحول على رخصة لتصنيع المقاتلة الصينية متعددة المهام من طراز FC-1، وهي مقاتلة خفيفة مناسبة لمهام الدفاع الجوي وذلك لاستبدال أسطول الميج-21 المتقادم، هذه الطائرة تشبه الأف-16 كثيراً في شكلها الخارجي لكنها بالطبع من فئة أقل من الأف -16. والخطة المصرية لهذه الطائرات ستكون حتماً توظيفها للدفاع الجوي مع إمكانية تصنيعها بأعداد كبيرة لرخص تكلفتها، وهذه صورة لتلك الطائرة.*
**

*ومؤخراً زار وزير الدفاع المصري الصين في زيارة استمرت لأيام في مفاوضات حول أوجه التعاون العسكري، وجائت الأخبار من الصين أن الصين عرضت على مصر خياراً أفضل بكثير هو الطائرة المقاتلة متعددة المهام من طراز جيان J-10.*

**




**


*وهذه الطائرة أكثر تقدماً بكثير، وتكافئ الأجيال الحديثة جداً من الطائرات سواء الأف-16 بلوك 52 التي تحوزها إسرائيل أو الطائرات الأوربية الحديثة، وتتميز بتصميم شديد الحداثة وإمكانيات أكبر كثيراً من المقاتلة الخفيفة السابقة الذكر.*

*وحالياً أعتقد إن مصر تفاضل بين تلك الأمور خاصة وأن هناك فارق واضح في التكلفة، إذ أن الأف سي-1 سعرها من الصين حوالي 15 مليون دولار في حين سعر الجي-10 حوالي 30 مليون دولار. في المقابل مصر تنتظر موافقة أمريكا على طلب تقدمت به مؤخراً للحصول على 24 طائرة من طراز أف-16 من احدث طراز وهي بلوك 52، هذه الصفقة رفضتها مراراً إدارة بوش، وسيعرض الأمر على البنتاجون قريباً. اعتقد إن قرار البنتاجون سيحدد توجه مصر نحو الأف سي -1 أو الجي -10، إذ لو تغير موقف الإدارة الأمريكية وقبلت تسليح مصر بهذ الطرازات الحديثة فمن المرجح ان تحاول مصر التوجه للطائرات الاعتراضية الخفيفة فقط، أما لو تم رفضها فسيكون على مصر البحث عن مصادر بديلة لمقاتلات الصف الأول وربما تأخذ تصنيع الجي -10 محلياً في الاعتبار.*

*غير إن أمريكا في الأسابيع الأخيرة وافقت على منح مصر 12 طائرة مروحية من طراز أباتشي، هذه الطائرات مزودة برادار يعرف بلونج بو قادر على استهداف الأهداف الأرضية من مسافات شاسعة، وقد رفضت إدارة بوش بشكل قاطع تزويد مصر بهذا الطراز سابقاً، وهو ما قد يعطي ضؤ أخضر نحو تغير في توجه أمريكا في تسليح مصر.*

*دمت بخير*

----------


## وريث تحوتمس 3

البحث عن تأميننا من يد أعدائنا 
أليس هذا شكل من العبثية ؟

والله لو خيرونى لفضلت أن أتعاقد مع الصين لتصنيع طائراتهم محليا ومن ثم أبدأ فى تصنيع طائرات مصرية خاصة بنا وحدنا نعرف نحن فقط أسرارها ولكن أولا نتمرن على التصنيع فى الطائرات الصينية ثم بعدها يكون لنا حلوان 200 والقاهرة 300 ونزد ما شئنا لسلاحنا الخاص الذى لا يعرف أحد مداه ولا قدراته غيرنا بعد الله

وفق الله جيشنا لنحتفظ بطمئنته لنا دائما وقوانا الله لحفظ أمن وطننا وتأمين الأراضى المقدسة وتحرير الأقصى 
شكرا أخى ولك تحياتى

----------


## وريث تحوتمس 3

لماذا أخى الصاعق لم تشترى مصر الطائرة سوخوى 30 su- 30 m / mk مع العلم أن الهند وماليزيا وأندونيسيا وكذلك فنزويلا قد أشترت منها بل والأخطر أن إسرائيل قد ساعدت الهند فى تطوير راداراتها وأجهزة التصويب بها 
وحسب معلوماتى أن هذة الطائرة لو تملكناها ستكون قلب لموازين القوى فى الشرق الأوسط بشكل كبير ولن تتمكن أى دولة بجوارنا من مجاراتنا لوقت طويل 
فمن المعلومات التى عندى أنها بها تسليح عالى المستوى جدا يجعلها مقاتيلة هجومية ودفاعية فى ذات الوقت كما أنها تعتبر طائرة تجسس أيضا ويمكنها أن تطير على المستويين المرتفع والمنخفض مما يحقق لها القدرة على السيادة اجوية 
وبها أيضا نظام تصويب ليلى دقيق جدا وتصويبها يتم بإستخدام الليزر 
بل والأفضل من كل هذا أن جهاز التصويب بها أسرع بكثير فى تجهيز والتصويب على الخصم بسرعة أعلى من مثيله ف الطائرة f - 16 الأمريكية الصنع
ولربما أنها أيضا أفضل وذات تكنولوجيا أعلى من الطائرات الصينية ولكن أعتقد انه يبقى أهمية تصنيع طائرة ولو صينية عندنا حتى نتمكن من التحديث الخاص بنا 
تحياتى أخى الكريم

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أبنى الحبيب / احمد
قدرنا الحالى إستيراد أسلحتنا من الغير حتى لو كانوا أعدائنا ولن نستطيع تغيير هذا الوضع إلا إذا بدأنا بالتصنيع .
أتمنى أن يدرس المسئولين بالدول العربية عامة ومصر خاصة أحياء الهيئة العربية للتصنيع والتعاقد مع أكبر الشركات المصنعة للأسلحة لتصنيع أسلحتها بمصانعنا . كما أتمنى أن نتجه نحو الصانع الأوربى خاصة في مجال الطائرات المقاتلة وقد علمنا أن السعودية كانت قد تعاقدت على شراء أحدث الطائرة المقاتلة الأوروبية  التـايـفـون (72 طائرة بتكلفة الطائرات 5،4 مليار جنيه إسترليني ") وهى طائرة ذات مقعدين وتعمل في سلاح الجو الألمانى والأسبانى والبريطانى والإيطالى وتعتبر أحدث وأقوى الطائرات الأوربية .
وهناك أيضاً عدة مقاتلات منها المقاتلة رافال (Rafale) :و تورنادو آي دي اس (Tornado IDS) : (الإعصار) و طائرة غريبين (Gripen) :ويجب أن نطور تعاونا مع فرنسا بخصوص طائرات ميراج2000-5  , (Mirage 2000-5) :  وطائرات ألفا جت (Alpha Jet) :ناهيك عن الأجيال المتقدمة من الطائرات الروسية الصنع
اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## الصاعق

> البحث عن تأميننا من يد أعدائنا 
> أليس هذا شكل من العبثية ؟
> 
> والله لو خيرونى لفضلت أن أتعاقد مع الصين لتصنيع طائراتهم محليا ومن ثم أبدأ فى تصنيع طائرات مصرية خاصة بنا وحدنا نعرف نحن فقط أسرارها ولكن أولا نتمرن على التصنيع فى الطائرات الصينية ثم بعدها يكون لنا حلوان 200 والقاهرة 300 ونزد ما شئنا لسلاحنا الخاص الذى لا يعرف أحد مداه ولا قدراته غيرنا بعد الله
> 
> وفق الله جيشنا لنحتفظ بطمئنته لنا دائما وقوانا الله لحفظ أمن وطننا وتأمين الأراضى المقدسة وتحرير الأقصى 
> شكرا أخى ولك تحياتى


*الحقيقة أخي العزيز إننا نحصل على تلك الأسلحة مجاناً، وإلى جوارها نقوم بشراء أسلحة أخرى من دول مختلفة، ومن المؤسف أن نسخ التصدير التي نحصل عليها من أمريكا تفوق في قوتها طائرات الصف الأول في التي تنتجها أغلب الدول الأخرى، وأنا أرى أن صناعة السلاح الوطنية تسير بخطى جيدة مؤخراً ونتمنى لهم المزيد من التوفيق*

----------


## الصاعق

> لماذا أخى الصاعق لم تشترى مصر الطائرة سوخوى 30 su- 30 m / mk مع العلم أن الهند وماليزيا وأندونيسيا وكذلك فنزويلا قد أشترت منها بل والأخطر أن إسرائيل قد ساعدت الهند فى تطوير راداراتها وأجهزة التصويب بها 
> وحسب معلوماتى أن هذة الطائرة لو تملكناها ستكون قلب لموازين القوى فى الشرق الأوسط بشكل كبير ولن تتمكن أى دولة بجوارنا من مجاراتنا لوقت طويل 
> فمن المعلومات التى عندى أنها بها تسليح عالى المستوى جدا يجعلها مقاتيلة هجومية ودفاعية فى ذات الوقت كما أنها تعتبر طائرة تجسس أيضا ويمكنها أن تطير على المستويين المرتفع والمنخفض مما يحقق لها القدرة على السيادة اجوية 
> وبها أيضا نظام تصويب ليلى دقيق جدا وتصويبها يتم بإستخدام الليزر 
> بل والأفضل من كل هذا أن جهاز التصويب بها أسرع بكثير فى تجهيز والتصويب على الخصم بسرعة أعلى من مثيله ف الطائرة f - 16 الأمريكية الصنع
> ولربما أنها أيضا أفضل وذات تكنولوجيا أعلى من الطائرات الصينية ولكن أعتقد انه يبقى أهمية تصنيع طائرة ولو صينية عندنا حتى نتمكن من التحديث الخاص بنا 
> تحياتى أخى الكريم


*السوخوي-30 طائرة جيدة جداً كطائرة متعددة المهام، لكننا نحصل على أفضل طائرة متعددة المهام عالمياً مجاناً من الولايات المتحدة وهي الأف-16، فهناك مميزات للطائرات الصغيرة وحيدة المحرك تتعلق بتكلفة الطيران والصيانة وهو الأمر الذي يضع قيوداً على التدريب. إننا بحاجة إلى طائرة تفوق جوي والطائرات القترحة لهذا هي*

*1- Mig-29SMT وهذا الطراز من الميج-29 مطور جداً من ناحية التسليح والتقنية، وبين مصر وروسيا مفاوضات لاقتناء هذا الطراز خلال عام 2008 خاصة خلال زيارة الرئيس مبارك لروسيا، وربما ما يعطل إتمام تلك الصفقة والتي يقدر حجمها بعدد 2 سرب ( 40 طائرة ) هو رغبة مصر أن تقوم بتصنيع الطائرة جزئياً. ويعيب هذا الطراز أن مدى عمله يغطي فقط الأراضي المصرية وربما إسرائيل إذا ما تمركزت في مدن القناة.*

*2- Mig-35 وهذا الطراز هو تطوير للميج-29 بتجهيزات تصنف ضمن الجيل الخامس ( لكنه لا يتمتع بخاصية الإخفاء )، والمميز في هذا الطراز أنه مزود بمستشعرات حرارية وبصرية يمكنها كشف الطائرات الخفية من مدى 90 كم. مشكلة هذا الطراز في تكلفتة العالية، مداه يزيد قليلاً عن مدى الطراز السابق.*

*3-SU-35 وهي طائرة تفوق جوي بامتياز يمكنها تغطية مجالات عمل واسعة تصل إلى منابع النيل وتتمتع بميزى كشف الطائرات الخفية وهي أحدث ما في الترسانة الروسية حالياً لكنها باهظة الثمن بالنسبة لنا.*

*هناك بلطبع طائرات أخرى مثل التايفون ألأوروبية أو الرافال الفرنسية لكنهم أغلى ثمناً بكثير من السوخوي الروسية. على كل حال فإن طراز الأف-16 بلوك-25 يتفوق في المدى حتى على السوخوي-30 بما يتيح توسيع دائرة عمل الطائرات المصرية لتغطي دول منابع النيل.*

*تحياتي الخالصة*

----------


## الصاعق

> أبنى الحبيب / احمد
> قدرنا الحالى إستيراد أسلحتنا من الغير حتى لو كانوا أعدائنا ولن نستطيع تغيير هذا الوضع إلا إذا بدأنا بالتصنيع .
> أتمنى أن يدرس المسئولين بالدول العربية عامة ومصر خاصة أحياء الهيئة العربية للتصنيع والتعاقد مع أكبر الشركات المصنعة للأسلحة لتصنيع أسلحتها بمصانعنا . كما أتمنى أن نتجه نحو الصانع الأوربى خاصة في مجال الطائرات المقاتلة وقد علمنا أن السعودية كانت قد تعاقدت على شراء أحدث الطائرة المقاتلة الأوروبية التـايـفـون (72 طائرة بتكلفة الطائرات 5،4 مليار جنيه إسترليني ") وهى طائرة ذات مقعدين وتعمل في سلاح الجو الألمانى والأسبانى والبريطانى والإيطالى وتعتبر أحدث وأقوى الطائرات الأوربية .
> وهناك أيضاً عدة مقاتلات منها المقاتلة رافال (rafale) :و تورنادو آي دي اس (tornado ids) : (الإعصار) و طائرة غريبين (gripen) :ويجب أن نطور تعاونا مع فرنسا بخصوص طائرات ميراج2000-5 , (mirage 2000-5) : وطائرات ألفا جت (alpha jet) :ناهيك عن الأجيال المتقدمة من الطائرات الروسية الصنع
> اشكرك ودمت بخير



*بالنسبة للتصنيع الأوربي يا والدي العزيز ففقط فرنسا مستعدة لمنح رخص تجميع أو تصنيع جزئي، ومؤخراً دخلت فرنسا في مناقصة لتزويد سلاح الجو الهندي بطائرات ميراج-2000-5 وتضمن عرضها التصنيع الجزئي، غير أن الهند فضلت اقتناء العرض الروسي للفارق الكبير في التكلفة وهي العيب الأساسي للطائرات الفرنسية حيث أن جودته لا غبار عليها.*

*دمت بكل خير*

----------


## gog

شىء يسعدنى جدا انك ترد على احد موضوعاتى
اللهم صلِّ وسلِّم على نبينا محمدٍ وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين ومن تبعهم بإِحسان إلى يوم الدين

----------


## وريث تحوتمس 3

لم نقرأ جديدك أخ الصاعق منذ فترة طويلة لا أبعدك الله عن قلوبنا ولا عقولنا

----------


## الصاعق

*والله يا أخي العزيز هناك حدث بعينه أتوقعه في 2010 وانا بانتظاره ، كما أني خلال الفترة الماضية كنت أبحث عن سبل مواجهة مصر للطائرات الخفية التي ستحصل عليها إسرائيل من طراز أف-35، وقد وجدت مفاتيح لذلك بفضل الله وساعدني بها بعض الأصدقاء ممن لهم إسهامات قيمة في هذا الشأن، وفور ات تكتمل الصورة سأطرح مشاركة جديدة عنها بإذن الله تعالى.*

*وما يمكن إضافته أن أمريكا وافقت على صفقة أف-16 من درجة 52 والتي تحدثنا عنها سابقاً لكن تم تخفيض عدد الطائرات من 24 إلى 20.*

*والخبر منشور منذ فترة، أما لماذا لم أسارع بنشره هنا، فلأن هذا الخبر لا يرضي طموحي و20 طائرة عدد قليل جداً.*

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

يا احمد عشرين طائرة افضل من لا شىء . ننتظر الجديد. وحشتنى . دمت بخير

----------


## الصاعق

> يا احمد عشرين طائرة افضل من لا شىء . ننتظر الجديد. وحشتنى . دمت بخير


 *والدي العزيز*

*20 طائرة سيتم استلامهم بعد 3 سنوات؟؟؟ مع الأسف نحن بحاجة لاستبدال أكثر من 200 طائرة ستخرج على المعاش في القريب العاجل ولا أرى أي أخبار عن صفقات لتعويضهم* 

*هناك فقط تصريح لحمدي وهيبة أن مصر ستقوم بتصنيع طائرة مقاتلة بالتعاون مع دولة اجنبية وأنه " يأمل " في أن يتمحسم هذا الأمر في 2010، يعني لما نتدي تجهيز خطوط الإنتاج إلى أخره فإنك ستشاهد باكورة هذا الإنتاج يمكن في 2013 أو 2015*

----------


## وريث تحوتمس 3

يا صديقى لا تبتأس فثلاث سنوات ليست كثيرة على انتاج طائرة مقاتلة جيدة 
المهم طائرة ننافس بها ونقترب من ارضاء طموحاتنا العسكرية ونواجه بها التفوثق العسكرى المقابل لنا 
أما خطورة أنه لابد من تكهين 200 طائرة مصرية فأنا أرى أن هذة القضية أمر لا شك أنه خطير خ.طورة ضرب السد العالى 
بل ربما أشد قصوة من ذلك 
فماذا تخطط القوات المسلحة لتعويض هذة الخسارة العظيمة وهل هناك خطة لسد الخلل العظيم الذى ستؤدية عملية اخراج 200 طائرة من الخدمة قريبا ؟



أنا عن نفسى أؤمن بأن قواتنا المسلحة لا تترك أى شيىء ولو بسيط للظروف أو للفجأة 
فكل موقف تكون فيه قواتنا يكون ضمن ترتيبات حذر وقوة وعدم تشتت تامين


و إلى أن تعود أخى الصاعق لك منى كل تحية وحب فى الله

----------


## The warrior

موضوع جميل ومتابعة رائعة وجهد محمود فلك الشكر .
هالني في الفترة الأخيرة بعد التطاول الجزائري على مصر أن سمعت عن الجيش الجزائري ووصفه بأقوى جيش عربي إستكمالا لمسلسل الفتنة بين الشعبين الشقيقين من السيدة إيران وذيلها الأزعر قطر أو كما جاء في الأثر أتر ! تلك الدويلة التي لاذكر لها ولا حيلة ولاتأثير بالقضايا الأقليمية وتلك القناة المأفونة التي تحتضنها تلك الولاية الايرانية الإسرائيلية المشتركة المسماه قطر .
أمس فتحت الجزيرة فوجدت أنهم خصصوا برنامج للإعتذار الإسرائيلي لتركيا والدروس المستفادة منه في حين أنه لما إعتذرت إسرائيل لمصر تم إتهامها بالعمالة ولله الأمر من قبل ومن بعد . لم أكن أتخيل أن تصل التفاهة القطرية لهذا الشكل وأن يوجد بالجزيرة برنامج مخصص لهذه الترهات .
وعجبت كثيرا ممن تحدثوا عن القوات المسلحة القطرية بالمنتديات وأدرجوا صورا لطيارين من ذوات الأربع وممن يصل وزنهم أكثر من 120 كجم كما وضح من الصور ويبدو أن اللعبة الإيرانية تقتضي أن يقتتل العرب حتى يفنوا أنفسهم بأنفسهم في حين تنفخ فيهم وتضللهم وتتغنى بما لتلك الدويلات العميلة من قوى أقليمية يشار لها بالبنان وكان الله بالسر عليم .
مساهمة مني بهذا الموضوع الرائع أضع رابط لموقع يقوم بتقييم القوى العسكرية العالمية بحيادية ويقوم بترتيبها بناء على الكثير من المعطيات . وقد إنزعجت كثيرا عندما لم أجد أى ذكر للجيش الجزائري كأقوى جيش عربي .
الموقع
http://www.globalfirepower.com/

----------


## فارس غزة

اخي بالفعل موضوعك يقدر ويكنى لك بكامل الاحترام ويعطيك الف عافية

عندي شوية تعقيبا وهي ..

ليه ما يصير بين سوريا ومصر مركز قيادة واحد وضرب اسرائيل في حال الهجوم على سوريا ومصر من جهتين مما يعيق عمل اسرائيل ؟

ثانيا ,, بالنسبة للمياه ,, ليه مصر ما تستغل مياه البحر ايضا .؟

----------


## فارس غزة

وايضا سمعت مداخلة من شهور لكن والله لا اذكر وين

بان الترسانة او السلاح الجوي من الطائرات في مصر اصبح قديما ولا يصلح لاي حرب 

وطبعا هذا ليس على سبيل الحصر ولكن المثال

----------


## الصاعق

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فارس غزة
					

اخي بالفعل موضوعك يقدر ويكنى لك بكامل الاحترام ويعطيك الف عافية


*


> *عندي شوية تعقيبا وهي ..*
> 
> *ليه ما يصير بين سوريا ومصر مركز قيادة واحد وضرب اسرائيل في حال الهجوم على سوريا ومصر من جهتين مما يعيق عمل اسرائيل ؟*
> 
> *ثانيا ,, بالنسبة للمياه ,, ليه مصر ما تستغل مياه البحر ايضا .؟*




*لأن هناك خصام سياسي مصري سوري مؤخراً، بالنسبة لمياه البحر فمن المفترض أن يتم تحليتها عن طريق المفاعلات النووية التي تشرع مصر في بنائها حالياً.*

*



			
				وايضا سمعت مداخلة من شهور لكن والله لا اذكر وين

بان الترسانة او السلاح الجوي من الطائرات في مصر اصبح قديما ولا يصلح لاي حرب 

وطبعا هذا ليس على سبيل الحصر ولكن المثال
			
		

*

*لا يا عزيزي هذا كلام غير صحيح، الجيش المصري يملك كميات هائلة من السلحة الحديثة لكننا نواجه بعض أوجه النقص في القوات الجوية، فلدينا عدد مهم من الطائرات القديمة المحدثة لكنها ستخرج من الخدمة في السنوات القادمة ويجب أن نوفر طائرات بديلة* 

*دمت بخير*

----------


## الصاعق

> موضوع جميل ومتابعة رائعة وجهد محمود فلك الشكر .
> هالني في الفترة الأخيرة بعد التطاول الجزائري على مصر أن سمعت عن الجيش الجزائري ووصفه بأقوى جيش عربي إستكمالا لمسلسل الفتنة بين الشعبين الشقيقين من السيدة إيران وذيلها الأزعر قطر أو كما جاء في الأثر أتر ! تلك الدويلة التي لاذكر لها ولا حيلة ولاتأثير بالقضايا الأقليمية وتلك القناة المأفونة التي تحتضنها تلك الولاية الايرانية الإسرائيلية المشتركة المسماه قطر .
> أمس فتحت الجزيرة فوجدت أنهم خصصوا برنامج للإعتذار الإسرائيلي لتركيا والدروس المستفادة منه في حين أنه لما إعتذرت إسرائيل لمصر تم إتهامها بالعمالة ولله الأمر من قبل ومن بعد . لم أكن أتخيل أن تصل التفاهة القطرية لهذا الشكل وأن يوجد بالجزيرة برنامج مخصص لهذه الترهات .
> وعجبت كثيرا ممن تحدثوا عن القوات المسلحة القطرية بالمنتديات وأدرجوا صورا لطيارين من ذوات الأربع وممن يصل وزنهم أكثر من 120 كجم كما وضح من الصور ويبدو أن اللعبة الإيرانية تقتضي أن يقتتل العرب حتى يفنوا أنفسهم بأنفسهم في حين تنفخ فيهم وتضللهم وتتغنى بما لتلك الدويلات العميلة من قوى أقليمية يشار لها بالبنان وكان الله بالسر عليم .
> مساهمة مني بهذا الموضوع الرائع أضع رابط لموقع يقوم بتقييم القوى العسكرية العالمية بحيادية ويقوم بترتيبها بناء على الكثير من المعطيات . وقد إنزعجت كثيرا عندما لم أجد أى ذكر للجيش الجزائري كأقوى جيش عربي .
> الموقع
> http://www.globalfirepower.com/


شكراص لمرورك العاطر، دع من يتكلم يتكلم لإسرائيل لا زال قادتها يصرحون إلى اليوم بان الخطر الوحيد بالنسبة لهم هو من الجيش المصري وهو أفضل الجيوش العربية من ناحية الكفاءة القتالية، هذا رغم وجود تقدم تسليحي عربي مؤخراً من الناحية النوعية مثل القوات الجوية السعودية والتي ضمت طائرات متقدمة لا تملكها مصر، فلا زالت عناصر مثل الخبرة والتدريب تلعب دورها في التقييم الإسرائيلي.

دمت بخير

----------


## VONDEYAZ

> الصور التالية توضح طائرة ميراج إسرائيلية يتم اسقاطها وتم تصويرها بواسطة طائرة الميج المصرية 
> 
> لاحظ أن الهجوم تم من أعلى 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> النيران تشتعل بطائرة العدو


الصورة دي تخص اللواء طيار ضياء الحفناوي 
فهو من اسقط تلك الميراج ونزل هبوط اضطراري ومعه الفيلم 

قريبا سننشر حوارانا معه في موقعنا 
www.group73historians.com

----------


## الصاعق

مرحباً بك يا بوحميد في منتدى أبناء مصر، الدنيا فعلاً صغيرة 

 :Smart:

----------


## engineer_adel

أخى العزيز الصاعق هل يوجد ما هو جديد بخصوص هذا الموضوع؟

----------


## الصاعق

*الحقيقة أخي العزيز يوجد بعض التحديثات بالفعل،* 

*أولها تحديث الجيش المصري لدباباته القديمة من طراز تي-55 وتركيب برج جديد لها يشبه برج الدبابة الأمريكية إبرامز والتي تصنع في مصر، ولم تعلن مصر عن تفاصيل هذا التحديث وإنما شوهد بالصدفة أثناء عرض لبعض هذه الدبابات في برنامج طلائع النصر مؤخراً، ويضم التطوير أيضاً واقيات للجنزير، غير أن باقي تفاصيله مجهولة حيث أنه لا يطابق أي من برامج التحديث المعروفة لتلك الدبابة ويبدو أنه عمل مصري خالص، وكذلك تم تحديث الدبابات الأحدث من طراز تي-62 بالتعاون مع أوكرانيا،* 

*أما بالنسبة للقوات الجوية، فهناك مقابلات ومفاوضات تجري مع الصين وباكستان حول تصنيع نسخة مصرية من طائرة الرعد الصينية وهي طائرة مشابهة في خواصها لطائرة الأف-16 التي تتسلح بها مصر، كما وعرضت روسيا على مصر مقاتلات متقدمة من نوع ميج-29 أم2 إضافة إلى المقاتلة الجبارة سوخوي-35 والتي تعد أفضل وأحدث الطائرات الروسية بلا منازع، ويقال أن العرض لا زال في إطار المشاورات الفنية ولم يرق بعد إلى مستوى التفاوض.*

*وأنا اتابع ما ينشر من أخبار منذ بداية 2010 عن مشروع تصنيع طائرة مقاتلة في مصر ( غالباً هي الرعد الصينية ) وحتى الأن ورغم تعدد التصريحات والمفاوضات لم يتم حسم أي شئ، خاصة في ظل وجو أنباء عن تواجد خلافات مالية مع باكستان حول مقابل المعرفة الفنية وحقوق التصنيع التي ستدفعها مصر مقابل إنتاج المقالتة محلياً لدينا ( لدى باكستان جزء من الحقوق بحكم انها مولت مشروع المقاتلة من الأصل ).*

*كذا نشرت أخبار عن تحديث لطائرات الميراج - 5 المصرية ( ربما يكون إسم برنامج التحديث حورس ) بتقنيات حديثة.*

*وهذا هو كل ما في الجعبة حالياً وتحت أمرك في أي سؤال*

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*تنويع مصادر السلاح يحررنا من الإعتماد على جهة واحدة 
أشكرك يا احمد
دمت بخير*

----------


## engineer_adel

*الأخ العزيز الصاعق كيف يتم الحصول على مثل تلك المعلومات الهامة*

----------


## engineer_adel

الأخ العزيز الصاعق ما مدى صحة المعلومات على هذين الرابطين
http://4flying.com/showthread.php?t=6967
http://www.ebnmasr.net/forum/t82253.html

----------


## الصاعق

*بارك الله فيك يا والدي العزيز ونتمنى سماع الجيديد في القريب العاجل بإذن الله*

----------


## الصاعق

*هذه المعلومات ليست سرية أو ما شابه، يكفيك أن تدخل على بعض المواقع العسكرية العالمية والتي تهتم بهذه النوعية من الأخبار، إضافة إلى إعلانات وكالات الأنباء والتصريحات الرسمية للمسؤولين، فمثلاً اهتمام مصر بالطائرة أف - سي -1 نشر على وكالة الأنباء الصينية.*

*بارك الله فيك*




> الأخ العزيز الصاعق ما مدى صحة المعلومات على هذين الرابطين
> http://4flying.com/showthread.php?t=6967
> http://www.ebnmasr.net/forum/t82253.html


*بالطبع لا أعرف فهذه معلومات مصنفة، وإن كنت أعرف فبالتأكيد لن أقول حرفاً، وكل ما ينشر في هذه التقارير هو عبارة عن "تقديرات" وليست حقائق.*

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## engineer_adel

الأخ الصاعق ما هى اخر الأخبار فقد سمعت ان مصر بدأت فى الطائرة الصينية بالفعل....ونريد مناقشة موضوع دور القوات المسلحة فى ضوء قيادة مدنية للبلاد.

----------


## الصاعق

> الأخ الصاعق ما هى اخر الأخبار فقد سمعت ان مصر بدأت فى الطائرة الصينية بالفعل....ونريد مناقشة موضوع دور القوات المسلحة فى ضوء قيادة مدنية للبلاد.


*أخي العزيز*

*بالنسبة لدور الجيش في الحياة السياسية، فهناك موضعات عدة في قاعة السياسية تتناول هذه الشئون*

*وأما عن سؤالك الأول، فالحقيقة الوحيدة أن المفاوضات لم تسفر عن شئ حتى الأن حسب ما هو معلن بالنسبة لتصنيع طائرة الرعد الصينية في مصر، وكل ما ينشر في المنتديات ذات الاهتمامات العسكرية عن بدء مصر في تصينع تلك المقاتلة أو عن مقاتلات سرية تملكها مصر هو محض خيال مدعوم بشباب متحمس وغياب الأخبار المفرحة في الفترات السابقة*

*بمجرد أن يحدث تطور لقواتنا الجوية ستجده على هذه الصفحة بإذن الله تعالى*

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## ali.ho

لو حقق العرب و المسلمين الوحده و عملوا على تطويربلدانهم في كل المجالات لذابت اسرائيل بدون حرب وكل هذا لن يتحقق في ضل الديكتاتوريات

----------


## الصاعق

*أوغندا تشتري طائرات سوخوي-30 المتقدمة من روسيا*



30821.jpg


> *Russia to supply 16 Su-30 fighters to Algeria*
> 
> 
> Tags: News, Rosoboronexport, Su-30, Russia, Military news, World
> 
> Apr 5, 2010 12:33 Moscow Time
>  Su-30. Photo: RIA Novosti 
> 
> Rosoboronexport has concluded a deal on supplying 16 Sukhoi Su-30 MK1 jet fighters to Algeria. According to a Moscow military-diplomatic source, another agreement is planned to be signed with Uganda, which is going to buy six Russian Su-30MK2 fighters. The two deals’ total cost accounts for 1,2 billion dollars. Rosoboronexport and Algeria agreed on the contract back in 2006. Since Uganda is short of real money to pay for the planes, Russian LUKoil is negotiating its potential participation in developing large oil fields in Uganda, implying a possible swapping. Given the supplies of Su-30 aircraft also to India and Malaysia, deals for a total of 15 billion dollars were stricken by Rosoboronexport last year.


*رابط الخبر*
http://english.ruvr.ru/2010/04/05/6005964.html

*نبذة عن طائرة سوخوي 30 من ويكيبديا*




> *سوخوي سو-30 إم كي آي*
> 
> من ويكيبيديا، الموسوعة الحرة
> 
> اذهب إلى: تصفح, البحث 
> سوخوي سو-30 إم كي أي
> (Flanker-H)
> سوخوي إس يو-35 تابعة للقوات الجوية الروسية*النوع*اعتراضية متعددة المهام*بلد الأصل* روسيا
>  الهند*المصمم*سوخوي*أول طيران*1 يوليو 1997*المستخدم الأساسي*القوات الجوية الروسية*سعر الوحدة*$40 مليون*تطور من*سوخوي إس يو - 27*سوخوي سو-30 إم كي أي* (لقب تعريف الناتو:Flanker-H) فئة مطورة بالتعاون بين الهند وروسيا عن الطائرة مقاتلة الروسية *سوخوي سو-30* كطائرة تفوق جوي لتحقيق السيطرة في الجو وتوجيه الضربات إلى الاهداف الجوية والأرضية والبحرية المعادية في شتى الظروف الجوية باستخدام الصواريخ الموجهة وغير الموجهة.
> ...


*مع الأسف، تتفوق تلك الطائرة من حيث المدى والحمولة والسرعة والتسليح على طائرات الأف-16 المصرية، ورغم عددها المحدود، فإن وجودها يضع محاذير على استخدام القوة الجوية ضد أوغندا في المستقبل، مع مرعاة بعد المسافة الشاسعة التي تفصل مصر عن أوغندا.*

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

للرفع
موضوع جميل يستحق الاطلاع عليه وارجو من الصاعق او من الإخوة الاضافة لو فى معلومات حديثة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> للرفع
> موضوع جميل يستحق الاطلاع عليه وارجو من الصاعق او من الإخوة الاضافة لو فى معلومات حديثة


شكرا لك يا عادل على رفع الموضوع
بالفعل هو موضوع متميز للمتميز الصاعق

----------


## الصاعق

بارك الله فيكم يا أخواني، 

الجديد في الأخبار هو أن الصفقة التي وقعتها مصر مع أمريكا عام 2010 لشراء سرب من20 طائرة أف-16 بلوك52 في طريقها للتنفيذ، وستصل الدفعة ألأولى من تلك الطائرات في الشهرين القادمين

وتتميز تلك الطائرة عن طائرات الأف-16 التي سبقتها بتجهيزات إليكترونية متقدمة، إضافة إلى تزويدها بخزانات وقود كتفية كما يتضح ن الشكل التالي



وللتوضيح هذه أف-16 بشكلهاالتقليدي



صورة إضافية للأف-16 الجديدة



وتفيد هذه الخزانات في تطويل مدىالطائرة بشكل كبيرن ويقال أن الطائرات الإسرائيلية من هذا الطراز والمشهورة بإسم "صوفا" يمكنها أن تضرب أهدفاً في إيران وتعود دون التزود بالوقود جواً

وعلى نفس المقياس يمكن لمصر شن غارات عميقة على السدود الأثيوبية، إن تطورالأمر في النزاع على مياه النيل إلى ذلك، كما أن الطائراة مزودة بحاضن تهديف متقدم من طراز سنايبر أو القناص بالعربية

بارك الله فيكم

----------

